# La "ESPAÑA VACIADA", siempre ha estado vacía



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Dic 2021)

Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.

Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.

Solo con la revolución industrial y las mejoras en la higiene, la población de la hezpaña vaciada aumentó algo, para luego volver a despoblarse cuando se completó el proceso migratorio a la ciudad.

Incluso ahora hay pueblos como Aranda de Duero, Miranda de Ebro, Tarancón o Tordesillas, que nunca han tenido mas población que ahora. Vamos, que en el siglo XIX era imposible ver a ciudades de 70.000 habitantes en la meseta como Ponferrada. Así que eso despoblación, mis cojones.

A otro perro con ese hueso, rojos de mierda.

Si lo que queréis es un AVE para ir a cagar a vuestro corral, os lo pagáis vosotros. Los madrileños no vamos a dar UN PUTO DURO para vuestras rojadas.


----------



## moromierda (12 Dic 2021)

Misitareos más friscos astán a madríntz, amego.


----------



## _______ (12 Dic 2021)

Pues eso mismo gilipollas la proporción de gente del país que vivía en la España vacía era más antes que ahora, tontoloscojonee que no te enteras


----------



## Saludable-13 (12 Dic 2021)

Un gilipollas que se cree superior por vivir en una mierda de ciudad. Donde esté la libertad y autosuficiencia de vivir en un pueblo que se quite la porquería antinatura de las ciudades.


----------



## MrDanger (12 Dic 2021)

No, no siempre ha estado vacía. Es lógico que se vacíen los pueblos al no hacer falta tanta gente para la agricultura tras la mecanización, pero últimamente se están quedando vacías incluso las capitales de provincia del interior. La solución es industrializarlas. Franco, que era muy malo, creó polos industriales en Aranda, Burgos y Valladolid, en menor medida en Palencia. Luego se han ido cerrando esas industrias y pasa lo que pasa.

Tiene que haber industria para que haya trabajo y servicios. Lo que no puede ser es vivir de parasitar a Madrid mientras juegan la partida y se rascan los huevos.

Me asombra el conformismo de la gente y lo asumido que tienen que sus hijos van a tener que emigrar. Lucha por tu tierra, joder!!

Sin embargo, al que viene de fuera se le da de todo, lo que se niega a los jóvenes castellanos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Dic 2021)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Un gilipollas que se cree superior por vivir en una mierda de ciudad. Donde esté la libertad y autosuficiencia de vivir en un pueblo que se quite la porquería antinatura de las ciudades.



Si me parece muy bien, pero con mi dinero no, ROJOS


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Dic 2021)

MrDanger dijo:


> No, no siempre ha estado vacía. Es lógico que se vacíen los pueblos al no hacer falta tanta gente para la agricultura tras la mecanización, pero últimamente se están quedando vacías incluso las capitales de provincia del interior. La solución es industrializarlas. Franco, que era muy malo, creó polos industriales en Aranda, Burgos y Valladolid, en menor medida en Palencia. Luego se han ido cerrando esas industrias y pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Tiene que haber industria para que haya trabajo y servicios. Lo que no puede ser es vivir de parasitar a Madrid mientras juegan la partida y se rascan los huevos.
> 
> ...



La industria no se crea porque tu lo digas, si no porque hay un capital y conocimiento previo para industrializar esa zona.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (12 Dic 2021)

A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.


----------



## Poseidón (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Falso. Hasta el siglo XVIII tenia mas peso la zona interior que la costa. A partir de ahi todo cambio.


----------



## xicomalo (12 Dic 2021)

Ahora la ESPAÑA VACIA son "paletos follacabras" que solo odian "cagar en el corral" ya que puede que tengan su partido y les quite diputados de toda la vida del PP ...

Asi es la derecha española si no les votas te insultan ...


----------



## xicomalo (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Si lo que queréis es un AVE para ir a cagar a vuestro corral, os lo pagáis vosotros. Los madrileños no vamos a dar UN PUTO DURO para vuestras rojadas.



Quitemos ya la puta Capital de Madrid , quitemos los Museos los Funcionarios del estado central el congreso el senado la T4 los altos tribunales y ya veremos de que vivis en MADRID si no es de los impuestos de TODA ESPAÑA


----------



## Poseidón (12 Dic 2021)

Del centro a la periferia: la economía española bajo Carlos II | Studia Historica: Historia Moderna


----------



## Julc (12 Dic 2021)

Desde antes de Al-Ándalus.
Los moros conquistaron 4 ciudades y pintaron el mapa de verde.


----------



## la_trotona (12 Dic 2021)

MrDanger dijo:


> No, no siempre ha estado vacía. Es lógico que se vacíen los pueblos al no hacer falta tanta gente para la agricultura tras la mecanización, pero últimamente se están quedando vacías incluso las capitales de provincia del interior. La solución es industrializarlas. Franco, que era muy malo, creó polos industriales en Aranda, Burgos y Valladolid, en menor medida en Palencia. Luego se han ido cerrando esas industrias y pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Tiene que haber industria para que haya trabajo y servicios. Lo que no puede ser es vivir de parasitar a Madrid mientras juegan la partida y se rascan los huevos.
> 
> ...



Razón en gran parte, es necesario que en esas zonas den facilidades para las empresas.


----------



## xicomalo (12 Dic 2021)

MENTIRA ... 30 Sep 2021


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2021)

Aldeas de paletos cuñaos de carajillo y partida de domino.
Palillo siempre en boca,y de fondo alguna radio con Fedejico soltando espuma,TV con Antena3
No valen ni para abono


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Menos mal, por fin un puto hilo con un poco de VIVEZA DE SESO

Solo te falta, como siempre, ESPABILAR, y darte cuenta que los primeros que estan apuntandose a la ULTRASUBVENCION FRAUDULENTA de la puta gitanotorerada, farloperoescopetada y cagacorralada.... ES GITANOBOCS


----------



## elbaranda (12 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> Quitemos ya la puta Capital de Madrid , quitemos los Museos los Funcionarios del estado central el congreso el senado la T4 los altos tribunales y ya veremos de que vivis en MADRID si no es de los impuestos de TODA ESPAÑA



Por que quieres centralismo en Andalucía y no en España? Eres separatista?


----------



## Al-paquia (12 Dic 2021)

Si los hezpañoles fueramos listos les venderíamos a los alemanes el centro de españa como el lugar con mas proyección de crecimiento del continente y canjearlo por la deuda.


----------



## xicomalo (12 Dic 2021)

Que no engañais con decir catalanes malos, NO engañáis .. que viven de todos es MADRID ¿Que tienen que poner mas cosas en Cataluña? SI es la segunda comunidad mas POBLADA


----------



## Legio_VII (12 Dic 2021)

Los paletos de la verdadera España, la que a veces llaman España Negra y ahora España Vaciada los paletos de ciudad... es lo unico que puede salvar de España. En las ciudades no hay mas que vagos, maleantes, corruptos, drogatas, putas y demas mariconadas..... con perdon o sin perdon....

Esa es la verdadera España y no la de las ciudades y la costa llenas de rojos, putas y suciedad....


----------



## Legio_VII (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Los paletos de la verdadera España, la que a veces llaman España Negra y ahora España Vaciada los paletos de ciudad... es lo unico que puede salvar de España. En las ciudades no hay mas que vagos, maleantes, corruptos, drogatas, putas y demas mariconadas..... con perdon o sin perdon....
> 
> Esa es la verdadera España y no la de las ciudades y la costa llenas de rojos, putas y suciedad....



Me gusta.....


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Los paletos de la verdadera España, la que a veces llaman España Negra y ahora España Vaciada los paletos de ciudad... es lo unico que puede salvar de España. En las ciudades no hay mas que vagos, maleantes, corruptos, drogatas, putas y demas mariconadas..... con perdon o sin perdon....
> 
> Esa es la verdadera España y no la de las ciudades y la costa llenas de rojos, putas y suciedad....



Callate paleto


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> La industria no se crea porque tu lo digas, si no porque hay un capital y conocimiento previo para industrializar esa zona.



La industria se crea donde alguien que amasa dinero le sale de sus REPUTISIMOS COJONES. En ningun sitio habia nada, hasta que un buen dia a alguien le sale de los cojones abrir algo alli, y desde entonces, lo hay. Punto

La cuestion aqui es que todos estos paletos hijos de la gran puta quieren que el gobierno les monte una puta seat en su aldea de mierda de VILLARREBUZNO y quieren aeropuerto, ave, hospital sinai, las vegas y santiago bernabeu, cada uno en su puto cortijo cagacorralero de mierda. Y eso es lo que no puede ser

Plan badajoz, plan salamanca, plan leon, plan cuenca, y un par de cosas asi, pues vale, quiza, por estrategia nacional

Pero dar paguicas a PALETOS DE MIERDA y montarles servicios de ciudad en su puto corral...NI MUERTO


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Menos mal, por fin un puto hilo con un poco de VIVEZA DE SESO
> 
> Solo te falta, como siempre, ESPABILAR, y darte cuenta que los primeros que estan apuntandose a la ULTRASUBVENCION FRAUDULENTA de la puta gitanotorerada, farloperoescopetada y cagacorralada.... ES GITANOBOCS



Pero vamos a ver, que hace ya AÑOS que deje de comerle la huevada al paletito de amurrio.

Lo que tienes que entender TU, es que aquí la mejor solución para que cada una de las zonas de nuestro país prosperé, es que cada región/provincia o municipio tenga AUTONOMIA FISCAL, para que puedan competir en impuestos y atraer empresas y riquezas. Que gane el mejor. Que cada uno SE PAGUE LO SUYO, y si los paletos quieren construir una autopista de Valdealfalfa del Rebollar a Santa Maria del Invierno que se lo PAGUEN ELLOS, las partes interesadas. Yo no quiero financiar autopistas deficitarias. Y verás como siendo conscientes de sus dineros, y no tener que llorar la paguica, espabilan y antes de pedir un AVE para cagar en el corral, bajan impuestos y burocracia para atraer empresas que generen riqueza.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30,* los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.*




Di que si amego.
Oyeh amego tene segarro?


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> En las ciudades no hay mas que vagos, maleantes, corruptos, drogatas, putas y demas mariconadas..... con perdon o sin perdon....



Tiene cojones que la España de las aldeas, esa en la que llevais viviendo de la puta subvencion desde el puto dia en el que nacio vuestro abuelo, esa en la que teneis un nivel de emprendedurismo y creacion de riqueza propio de MOGADISCIO Y TOMBUCTU, tenga los santos cojones de hablar de vagos

Habria que cortaros el alpiste al 100%, que tuvierais que vivir de vuestros propios recursos, sin un puto duro de la ciudad. No ibais a quedar ni uno, palurdo de mierda


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (12 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Di que si amego.
> Oyeh amego tene segarro?



Mejor amegos segarros que españordos catalanófobos.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que hace ya AÑOS que deje de comerle la huevada al paletito de amurrio.
> 
> Lo que tienes que entender TU, es que aquí la mejor solución para que cada una de las zonas de nuestro país prosperé, es que cada región/provincia o municipio tenga AUTONOMIA FISCAL, para que puedan competir en impuestos y atraer empresas y riquezas. Que gane el mejor.



Que si, la solucion para este pais, en lugar de quitar las putas taifas y gastar los putos 300.000 millones al año que cuestan en montar putos emporios gigantescos de industria militar, aeronaval y tecnologica y mil putos laboratorios de alta tecnologia informatica biologica farmaceutica y energetica.... lo que hay que hacer es poner 52 taifas, para que que en lugar de 300.000 nos cuesten 600.000 y tengamos que comerle el ojo del culo diarreoso a 52 lloradoras de rimel, y pagar el iva del 60% y la renta del 80%

Te digo lo mismo que a tus congeneres de la meseta cagacorrales. ¿Quereis esa mierda? OS LA PAGAIS VOSOTROS

Yo quiero que mi provincia la dirija el gobierno nacional y que me bajen los impuestos ala mitad por el montante que no me fundo en sultanatos de mierda ni en sus mafias de secretarias culonas ladronas genocidas chupapollas de sion


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mejor amegos segarros que españordos catalanófobos.



Y yo me alegro. Contra antes os suicideis mejor. Ya entraremos despues a hacer limpieza de cadaveres


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Dic 2021)

Los pueblos de la meseta han vuelto a ser lo que eran en 1800, antes de que las mejoras de la ciudad llegaran al campo y redujeran la mortalidad infantil. Por eso pueblos de mierda como Caracena (pongo este ejemplo, aunque la zona es BRUTAL) tienen ahora 15 habitantes, los mismos que tenía en 1800. Solo en 1950 alcanzaron el pico de población de 150 habitantes porque NO SE MORÍA NINGUN NIÑO.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que si, la solucion para este pais, en lugar de quitar las putas taifas y gastar los putos 300.000 millones al año que cuestan en montar putos emporios gigantescos de industria militar, aeronaval y tecnologica y mil putos laboratorios de alta tecnologia informatica biologica farmaceutica y energetica.... lo que hay que hacer es poner 52 taifas, para que que en lugar de 300.000 nos cuesten 600.000 y tengamos que comerle el ojo del culo diarreoso a 52 lloradoras de rimel, y pagar el iva del 60% y la renta del 80%
> 
> Te digo lo mismo que a tus congeneres de la meseta cagacorrales. ¿Quereis esa mierda? OS LA PAGAIS VOSOTROS
> 
> Yo quiero que mi provincia la dirija el gobierno nacional y que me bajen los impuestos ala mitad por el montante que no me fundo en sultanatos de mierda ni en sus mafias de secretarias culonas ladronas genocidas chupapollas de sion



Es centralismo estatal sale mas caro, Francia es un estado jacobino y gasta mas que espein.

¿No te das cuenta de que poner al mando a un grupo de funcivagos para controlar un país de 50 millones es un puto caos?

¿Si el gobierno central ese que dices lo ostentasen los rojos, te crees que se verían obligados a bajar impuestos, alma de cántaro? Sin embargo, si hay un ayuntamiento rojo con autonomía fiscal y pone los impuestos al 80%, al día siguiente la mayoría de habitantes se han ido al pueblo de al lado que tiene los impuestos al 10%. Con lo cual, la competencia fiscal siempre es A LA BAJA, no AL ALZA, como pasa en los estados centralistas. Que quieres, ¿que seamos como el imperio de jenjis kan?

El centralismo que propugnas es una pata del gobierno mundial, aspiración última de los centralistas.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Vosotros mejor os seguís llebando de moros, subnornal, que las pocas veces que he eatado en ese pozo infecto de mkerda que es Catetonia está lleno de moronegrada. Poblaciones como Salou, dan has MKEDO.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Es centralismo estatal sale mas caro, Francia es un estado jacobino y gasta mas que espein.
> 
> ¿No te das cuenta de que poner al mando a un grupo de funcivagos para controlar un país de 50 millones es un puto caos?
> 
> ...



Parece mentira que el nini no se dé cuenta de que los países más potentes económica e industrialmente, como EEUU o Alemania, tienen una descentralización tremenda... Cada estado/land con su independencia fiscal, judicial, policía propia, etc.


----------



## MrDanger (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> La industria no se crea porque tu lo digas, si no porque hay un capital y conocimiento previo para industrializar esa zona.



Claro, el Gobierno tiene que no poner trabas a los empresarios, con una legislación fiscal, laboral.... adecuada e invirtiendo en infraestructuras.

Y dejar de favorecer a unas regiones en detrimento de otras.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (12 Dic 2021)

PALETO URBANITA, GLOBALISTA Y MASÓN


----------



## la_trotona (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Yo por mi, lo de la obsesión de las fronteras abiertas, mientras los magrebíes y demás se vayan a Barcelona porque les promete toda clase de dádivas, pues estoy feliz, ala a enseñar catalán a los menas.


----------



## la_trotona (12 Dic 2021)

MrDanger dijo:


> Claro, el Gobierno tiene que no poner trabas a los empresarios, con una legislación fiscal, laboral.... adecuada e invirtiendo en infraestructuras.
> 
> Y dejar de favorecer a unas regiones en detrimento de otras.



De todas formas, en relación al PIB Burgos creo es la más industrial de las provincias españolas.


----------



## Dourai (12 Dic 2021)

Los rojos quieren subvenciones en los pueblos para desplazar allí población inmigrante de las ciudades. Si no, sería el Whiteflight el que se aposentaría en los pueblos, y no quieren.

Van a aparecer "teruelexiste"s como setas. Tinglados de rojos de perfíl bajo fingiendo que piden cosas "para la España vaciada" pero procurando que sean inmis (moros) los que puedan optar a las ayudas.

¡Nos la están volviendo a liar!

...y leyendo el hilo veo que lo van a lograr.


----------



## la_trotona (12 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> MENTIRA ... 30 Sep 2021



Lo dices tú. ¿Quitamos también el aeropuerto y el metro de Málaga pagado por todos los españoles? Pero si ahora Málaga tiene más inversiones en empresas que nunca. Tanta envidia tienes a Madrid que incluso beneficiándote quieres fastidiarnos, eres lamentable.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

Miranda de Ebro nunca ha estado en la meseta


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿No te das cuenta de que poner al mando a un grupo de funcivagos para controlar un país de 50 millones es un puto caos?



Lo hicieron Carlos III, Primo de Rivera y Franco, y han sido los 3 mejores periodos de crecimiento y desarrollo en los 3000 años de historia del pais

Hay que ponerte a estudiar clavao en la silla 12 horas al dia mientras un sargento chusquero te mete de ostias sin descanso. La letra con sangre entra. A ver si asi aprendes de una puta vez


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo hicieron Carlos III, Primo de Rivera y Franco, y han sido los 3 mejores periodos de crecimiento y desarrollo en los 3000 años de historia del pais
> 
> Hay que ponerte a estudiar clavao en la silla 12 horas al dia mientras un sargento chusquero te mete de ostias sin descanso. La letra con sangre entra. A ver si asi aprendes de una puta vez



Con Franco se empezó a crecer a partir del 59, porque se LIBERALIZÓ parcialmente la economía.

Y el que tienes que aprender eres tu, puto arrogante. No paras de decir a los demás lo que tenemos que hacer mientras tu no haces NADA.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Dourai dijo:


> Los rojos quieren subvenciones en los pueblos para desplazar allí población inmigrante de las ciudades



Esta mierda de la propaganda del neorruralismo la estan fomentando TODOS LOS PARTIDOS, repito TODOS LOS PARTIDOS

Y lo estan haciendo porque su proposito es que las ciudades españolas (que es donde se crea la riqueza y el desarrollo, en las ciudades), se despueblen, se vacien, pierdan competitividad, pierdan densidad, pierdan capital, pierdan importancia... y el pais en general se ruralice, se paletice, se follacabrice, se farloperoescopetice, se gitanotorerice y se cagacorralice, para que no dejemos nunca de ser una puta RODESIA para el amo ROCKCHILD


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Con Franco se empezó a crecer a partir del 59, porque se LIBERALIZÓ parcialmente la economía.



Se empieza a crecer porque es cuando se sacan LOS PLANES QUINQUENALES de economia planificada y respaldada con firmeza por un estado fuerte. Y porque tu amo nos retira las sanciones de bloqueo internacional que nos estaban ahorcando, tal como ahorcan a otros estados no-liberaloides para que fracasen


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (12 Dic 2021)

No falla, el endófobo antiespañol amargado de la vida Bobainadas echando mierda sobre Castilla.


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Dic 2021)

No es verdad. En lo que hoy se (mal) llama España vaciada antes de mediados de siglo había varias (bastantes) veces la población actual. Solo hay que mirar los censos. Los pueblos estaban a lo que se llama en ecología "capacidad de carga", toda la población que podía soportar el medio a base de cultivar hasta el último centímetro y explotar hasta la última ramita de leña, todo antes de que se generalizara ampliamente el petróleo y sus derivados. Si quieres comprender cómo era el campo español en esas fechas (años 30 o 40 por ejemplo), cruza el estrecho y recorre el Atlas. Verás hasta el último arbusto comido por las cabras en una economía de subsistencia en la que no cabe un alma más en medio del campo.


----------



## Arthas98 (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Los castellanos para Madrid, los moros y los negros para cataluña


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

La población de la meseta se ha concentrado en Madrid tras el desarrollismo, y es de lo poco que da vida a la zona. En Castilla deberían concentrar aún más la población en Valladolid y en la Mancha se tiene potenciar que Albacete siga creciendo, que Toledo y Guadalajara se sigan integrando en el gran Madrid y que Talavera deje de ser una puta mierda de ciudad.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Los paletos de la verdadera España, la que a veces llaman España Negra y ahora España Vaciada los paletos de ciudad... es lo unico que puede salvar de España. En las ciudades no hay mas que vagos, maleantes, corruptos, drogatas, putas y demas mariconadas..... con perdon o sin perdon....
> 
> Esa es la verdadera España y no la de las ciudades y la costa llenas de rojos, putas y suciedad....



Ya, y después las paguitas de la PAC os la pagan los urbanitas a los que escupís. En Pepino o Cebolla no se produce NADA y son pueblos que deben desaparecer con el tiempo.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tiene cojones que la España de las aldeas, esa en la que llevais viviendo de la puta subvencion desde el puto dia en el que nacio vuestro abuelo, esa en la que teneis un nivel de emprendedurismo y creacion de riqueza propio de MOGADISCIO Y TOMBUCTU, tenga los santos cojones de hablar de vagos
> 
> Habria que cortaros el alpiste al 100%, que tuvierais que vivir de vuestros propios recursos, sin un puto duro de la ciudad. No ibais a quedar ni uno, palurdo de mierda



Además que en las aldeas y pueblos pequeños son los lugares con más puteros y drogadictos por habitante de todo el país. En cualquier pueblucho de 200 habitantes te encuentras a 50 farloperos y todo hombre mayor de 40 se va de putas todos los sábados.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Los propios romanos ya no querían saber de ella. Fría, agreste., con malos suelos y sin minas. Quien quiere vivir a 1000m entre hielos teniendo cerca zonas fértiles y costas ? 







Y, por cierto,otra cosa curiosa de ese mapa es que Madrid no existía pero el cruce de caminos más importante estaba en Titulcia, es decir, aunque Madrid no existiera la red viaria sería la que es. De hecho esa romana, si le quitas los excesos debidos a la importancia de Merida, se parece mucho a la actual.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Exactamente. Los propios romanos ya no querían saber de ella. Fría, agreste., con malos suelos y sin minas. Quien quiere vivir a 1000m entre hielos teniendo cerca zonas fértiles y costas ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 867773
> 
> ...



Es que Mérida/Badajoz tendría que ser una de las ciudades más importantes de España (sería la Zaragoza del oeste) y no lo es por la frontera artificial con Portugal. Extremadura es la región más desaprovechada de todo el país con muchísima diferencia.
PD: Es curioso que Cuenca tenga tantas ruinas romanas (Nohelia o Segobriga) siendo una región que no pintó nada en aquella época


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es que Mérida/Badajoz tendría que ser una de las ciudades más importantes de España (sería la Zaragoza del oeste) y no lo es por la frontera artificial con Portugal. Extremadura es la región más desaprovechada de todo el país con muchísima diferencia.



Cierto. Eso es una cosa lamentable de la que no salimos, de las ciudades romanas debe ser la que más bajo ha caído.


----------



## uberales (12 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> Ahora la ESPAÑA VACIA son "paletos follacabras" que solo odian "cagar en el corral" ya que puede que tengan su partido y les quite diputados de toda la vida del PP ...
> 
> Asi es la derecha española si no les votas te insultan ...



Baja esos humos que habéis insultado los rojos a la gente del interior los últimos 40 años. Que estamos hartos de los rojos que nos han insultado. Babayu.


----------



## randomizer (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mejor amegos segarros que españordos catalanófobos.









https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volem_bisbes_catalans!


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (12 Dic 2021)

Error. Irá a Tánger o Casablanca


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Parece mentira que el nini no se dé cuenta de que los países más potentes económica e industrialmente, como EEUU o Alemania, tienen una descentralización tremenda... Cada estado/land con su independencia fiscal, judicial, policía propia, etc.



Cuéntanos más de la independencia . Así que en USA no hay Supremo? Y no hay un Federal Income Tax que es la mayor figura recaudatoria con gran diferencia? No estan totalmente centralizados el IS o la SS?

En USA la competencia fiscal entre Estados se reduce a la parte estatal del Ibcome Tax, en España hay lo mismo en el IRPF. Luego, como nunca han logrado el acuerdo de los Estados para poner un IVA, alli los impuestos sobre el consumo minorista son locales y varían entre Estados, pero realmente las autoridades fiscales del país querrían un IVA porque es más eficiente, lo que ocurre es que no han logrado imponerlo.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuéntanos más de la independencia . Así que en USA no hay Supremo? Y no hay un Federal Income Tax que es la mayor figura recaudatoria con gran diferencia? No estan totalmente centralizados el IS o la SS?



Esta gentuza solo busca formas de lamerse las heridas ya que han destrozado su tierra de la forma más triste y paleta. Lo más sencillo es ponerlas en el ignore y dejar de perder el tiempo con ellas


----------



## Also Starring (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Yo es que ni siquiera iría a Cataluña a hacer turismo, mi dinero a otras regiones.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es que Mérida/Badajoz tendría que ser una de las ciudades más importantes de España (sería la Zaragoza del oeste) y no lo es por la frontera artificial con Portugal. Extremadura es la región más desaprovechada de todo el país con muchísima diferencia.
> PD: Es curioso que Cuenca tenga tantas ruinas romanas (Nohelia o Segobriga) siendo una región que no pintó nada en aquella época
> 
> 
> ...



En aquellos entonces la distribucion era la misima que la medieval, o que la de hoy. Varios centros politico-cultural-comercial-militares, dispersos a lo largo de las rutas que atravesaban el pais

La gente tiende a pensar que el mundo solo existe desde que ellos nacieron y no tienen perspectiva historica. 2000 años, no son una puta mierda. Los tiempos de roma estan aqui al lao, hace 4 dias. Mi abuelo esta vivo y nacio en tiempos de DON MIGUEL, epocas que a mi me parecen de antes de cristo y mi abuelo las vivio y aqui sigue. La peninsula que generaron los romanos es mas o menos lo mismo que seguimos teniendo hoy. Sus caminos, la zona donde ellos montaron pueblos, y hasta sus leyes


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Also Starring dijo:


> Yo es que ni siquiera iría a Cataluña a hacer turismo, mi dinero a otras regiones.



No tengo intencion yo de pasar por alli ni para cruzar la frontera. Si la tengo que cruzar por tierra, siempre canfranc


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La gente tiende a pensar que el mundo solo existe desde que ellos nacieron y no tienen perspectiva historica.



Es lo que os pasa a los españordos cuando decís que Cataluña la inventó er Puchol.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es lo que os pasa a los españordos cuando decís que Cataluña la inventó er Puchol.



Mas quisiera ese puto yoda cleptomano de mierda. Quien se la invento fue el ñarigudo del cambo


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Mas quisiera ese puto yoda cleptomano de mierda. Quien se la invento fue el ñarigudo del cambo



El Cambó dice... Hay que ser downie.

Atención al nini repartiendo estopa dialéctica en el foro:


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Es una interesante afirmación.
Una afirmación que yo la suponía, pero que nunca comprobé.

Una pregunta, y no es de coña, ¿alguien sabe a qué se denomina la "España vaciada"?
¿Alguna demarcación, lista de provincias y municipios, etc?
¿O es, DE NUEVO Y COMO SIEMPRE, un término nebuloso de los terroristas de Estado en el Gobierno?


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Es una interesante afirmación.
> Una afirmación que yo la suponía, pero que nunca comprobé.
> 
> Una pregunta, y no es de coña, ¿alguien sabe a qué se denomina la "España vaciada"?
> ...



Básicamente cualquier pueblucho que vive de la PAC es España vaciada ¿La solución que proponen? Que se construya un AVE con parada en Pepino y que se creen puestos de funciovagos en Cebolla.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Básicamente cualquier pueblucho que vive de la PAC es España vaciada ¿La solución que proponen? Que se construya un AVE con parada en Pepino y que se creen puestos de funciovagos en Cebolla.



Hijoputa, eres de talavera delarruina totalmente 

Te falta el aropuerto de illan de vacas


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hijoputa, eres de talavera delarruina totalmente
> 
> Te falta el aropuerto de illan de vacas



Yo he nacido en Madrid, te lo juro. Mi familia es de Cuenca por parte de madre y por parte de padre militar. Pepino y Cebolla me parecen los nombres más paletos de toda España para pueblos y por eso los he elegido.
PD: Ojalá poder contar la historia de mi familia por aquí porque es muy interesante, pero aquí cualquiera con 3 cosas que digas te encuentra tu identidad y la publica para joderte la vida.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Básicamente cualquier pueblucho que vive de la PAC es España vaciada ¿La solución que proponen? Que se construya un AVE con parada en Pepino y que se creen puestos de funciovagos en Cebolla.



Si en eso estamos de acuerdo.
Pero es que mire, quiero ver a qué llaman "España vaciada", y contrastarlo con datos históricos del INE.
Y hacerlo circular por ahí.
¿Entiende?

Pero, me acabo de dar cuenta a raiz del post del OP, que NUNCA se ha definido qué comprende "la España vaciada".


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Yo he nacido en Madrid, te lo juro. Mi familia es de Cuenca por parte de madre y por parte de padre militar. Pepino y Cebolla me parecen los nombres más paletos de toda España para pueblos y por eso los he elegido.
> PD: Ojalá poder contar la historia de mi familia por aquí porque es muy interesante, pero aquí cualquiera con 3 cosas que digas te encuentra tu identidad y la publica para joderte la vida.



No cuentes una puta mierda de tu vida privada en este puto pozo de mierda jamas


----------



## Cipotex (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Se te llenará de moros (ya se está haciendo) y lo disfrutarás a tope, amic…….


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

Se abusa mucho de la expresión,además. La auténtica España vacía es esta :

















Básicamente el colchón fronterizo con Portugal y la serranía celtiberica. Esta última tiene zonas muy bonitas pero es inhabitable, en invierno es puro hielo y no tiene suelos productivos ni nada que valga la pena. Esta abandonada porque no sirve para nada.

Luego está la vertiente subcantábrica y el interior montañoso de las provincias cantábricas, ya más poblado que esa España abandonada, y el prepirineo y Pirineo, también poco poblados por razones obvias. Ahí difícilmente vas a lograr nada porque salvo la explotación forestal y la ganadería de montaña o el turismo rural, no hay negocios viables.

Tampoco es exclusivo de España, Francia tiene esto.








Es cierto que un continuo de gran tamaño con una densidad tan baja solo lo tenemos nosotros , pero tampoco hay en Europa tantas sierras a más de 1000m.








También hay un Portugal vacío que no parece preocupar en Lisboa. Y una Italia, con densidad menos baja que la España porque ellos son 61M en poco más de media España.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Es una interesante afirmación.
> Una afirmación que yo la suponía, pero que nunca comprobé.
> 
> Una pregunta, y no es de coña, ¿alguien sabe a qué se denomina la "España vaciada"?
> ...



La España vaciada que dicen son las provincias cuya población ha mermado o se ha estancado tirando para abajo. Podrían ser las castillas, Aragón, y perfectamente Galicia también. Entre ellas hay provincias que están mejor y provincias que peor.









Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.


Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.




m.tribunasalamanca.com


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



siempre no hijo de puta

en mi aldea habría hace 3 gens 100 personas, ahora hay 4 y 10 vacas


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Dic 2021)

Si hay pueblos vacíos con casas vacías y escuelas vacías será porque se han vaciado. Es que el OP es medio retrasado.


----------



## Derrochaduros (12 Dic 2021)

Este tema me suena a un historiador y no es verdad, en el siglo XV y XVI la mayor densidad de población estaba en ciudades castellanas del interior, el siglo XVII, fue siglo de muchas guerras, pestes , hambrunas y emigracion hacia la nueva capital y el siglo XVIII se apostó por dar densidad de población a zonas comunicadas por barcos.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La España vaciada que dicen son las provincias cuya población ha mermado o se ha estancado tirando para abajo. Podrían ser las castillas, Aragón, y perfectamente Galicia también. Entre ellas hay provincias que están mejor y provincias que peor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro. Pero tampoco es mala señal. Galicia es la región que peor comportamiento demográfico tiene desde 1850 y en cambio es la que más ha mejorado económicamente desde 1975.






Por eso digo que no hay que abusar del término. Y también buscar las causas, unas son agrarias (mecanización, pérdida de viabilidad de cultivos al entrar en la UE) y alguna puntual puede deberse a falta de infraestructuras. Pero es que la misma España vacía tiene o tendrá AVE en sus extremos (Cuenca, Albacete, Utiel, Valencia, Guadalajara, Calatayud, Zaragoza, Burgos, Logroño) y autopistas que la cruzan o cruzarán (A-23, A-11, A-15, A-68). Y Salamanca está a hora y cuarto de Madrid en tren y no será universidad lo que le falte, ni tierras ni autopistas.

Al final lo que se pide con la boca pequeña son más placitas. El sueño español es la "funcionariedad" y qué hay mejor que ser defensor de la mujer oprimida en Carbajales de Alba con un salario madrileño.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Dic 2021)

Claro, en la Edad Media estaban todos en Madrid.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> El Cambó dice... Hay que ser downie.
> 
> Atención al nini repartiendo estopa dialéctica en el foro:



tú en cambio lo partes eh chiniki







menudo subnormal estas hecho metiendo catalufadas con calzador, vaya ridi, tira pa la guarde palurdo


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2021)

hay casas datadas de 1810, así que antes tb fijo


----------



## Mig29 (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La población de la meseta se ha concentrado en Madrid tras el desarrollismo, y es de lo poco que da vida a la zona. En Castilla deberían concentrar aún más la población en Valladolid y en la Mancha se tiene potenciar que Albacete siga creciendo, que Toledo y Guadalajara se sigan integrando en el gran Madrid y que Talavera deje de ser una puta mierda de ciudad.



Lo que pasa es que no entendemos bien como funciona el mundo y hacia donde va Castilla y León(y podemos sumar Aragón, zonas de Castilla La Mancha etc). En el campo hay cada vez mas pasta y mas concentrada, lo que esta repercutiendo en una mayor productividad agrícola y mayor inversión en nuevas industrias agroalimentarias. En unos años, esa tendencia va a estar cada vez mas marcada, y el campo de Castilla y León estará ya casi al 100% en manos de las nuevas generaciones de agricultores, formados, con una visión clara y terminaran de tecnificar el campo. Vamos camino de 1.5 millones de almas, concentrados en ciudades y pueblos grandes con unas cada vez mas pujantes industrias agroalimentarias, y va a ser para bien. No tiene ningún sentido mantener escuelas y consultorios en pueblos de 75 habitantes. Lo siento mucho pero es así.
Es lógico que se haya concentrado población en las ciudades(sobre todo Madrid). El mantener la población que tenían los pueblos en los 50 es insostenible hoy. Lo que si que seria deseable es fomentar que se concentre la población en las cabezas de partido judicial y dejar morir los villorrios de menos de 1000 vecinos.


----------



## Erik morden (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Mi pueblo de León se ha dividido por 15,en Teruel es brutal.en zgz mi otro pueblo a la mitad. 
Si nunca hemos querido ave, eso es peña que justifica así robar y colapsar. 
Una Red ferroviaria estatal tiene que servir adecuadamente, no correr a ratos. 
El ave, las olimpiadas, la expo.... Retraso


----------



## la_trotona (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Exactamente. Los propios romanos ya no querían saber de ella. Fría, agreste., con malos suelos y sin minas. Quien quiere vivir a 1000m entre hielos teniendo cerca zonas fértiles y costas ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 867773
> 
> ...



Correcto, es la forma de caminos más lógica, por más que les pese a nacionalistas varios de boina enroscada.


----------



## The Sentry (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo en lo que dice el OP pero solo quisiera matizar que siendo España potencia en cuestiones ferroviarias, es una vergüenza que no estén TODAS las capitales de provincia conectadas con la alta velocidad. De poblados y demás aldeas no hablo, pero que no estén conectadas TODAS, es una vergüenza y un atraso enorme en cuestiones económicas y de logística. Lo que hay que vaciar en España desde luego es las carreteras de camioneros. Más logística por vía férrea y menos asesinos al volante.


----------



## ISD (12 Dic 2021)

Cada dia que pasa eres mas tonto de verdad.


----------



## The Sentry (12 Dic 2021)

Me vale, pero que estén conectadas todas las capitales de provincia.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

El problema con el ferrocarril es que España siempre tuvo una Red escasa precisamente por su baja densidad demográfica y esto se agravó con los cierres de los 80. Precisamente gran parte de lo cerrado eran líneas de la España vaciada que, obviamente, no tenían apenas tráfico ni inversiones. Un círculo vicioso muy complicado.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Pero tampoco es mala señal. Galicia es la región que peor comportamiento demográfico tiene desde 1850 y en cambio es la que más ha mejorado económicamente desde 1975.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 867897
> 
> ...



Es que la perdida poblacional no solo se debe a causas económicas, sino a que la gente casca y hay pocas parejas jóvenes o en su defecto que no tienen hijos.

No sé que miedo tiene la gente a los municipios pequeños. Son donde mejor se vive si tienes un medio de trasporte particular. Para mí que gente venga la justa a vivir para que esto no se sature. El resto a gastar y que se vayan prontito. Gente de segundas residencias que pasen un verano y paguen impuestos por la casa, mejora decente de carreteras y creo que tampoco necesitamos mucho más para poder vivir bien y tener unos servicios minimos. Si queremos fiesta, pues nos vamos a una capital y también hacemos nosotros gasto allí.


----------



## Derrochaduros (12 Dic 2021)

Si Sevilla era Castilla , hay varios podcasts sobre moros en la costa y porque costaba poner asentamientos en la costa, en general la gente vivía unos cuantos km al interior, también he oído varios podcasts sobre la desproporcionada arquitectura de poblaciones del siglo XVI de la España interior en comparación con la poca población de siglos posteriores, el siglo XV y XVI hubo flujos muy importantes de población hacia el Sur, pero piensa que en el siglo XVIII lo más poblado era Guipúzcoa y Galicia, la población de Castilla en relación a Aragón de 4 a 1 , no me vendáis milongas , y luego la proliferación de villas del imperio romano en los siglos III y IV fue brutal, en zonas muy alejadas de las vías de comunicación y que hoy día nos parecen remotas, y simplemente esos asentamientos estaban indexados a los recursos naturales y su capacidad de abastecimiento, asentamientos en zonas muy extremas, climas duros, un protofeudalismo


----------



## Legio_VII (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ya, y después las paguitas de la PAC os la pagan los urbanitas a los que escupís. En Pepino o Cebolla no se produce NADA y son pueblos que deben desaparecer con el tiempo.



Los de capital sois todos unos rojos y la mitad maricas... es lo que hay....

En el pueblo solo hay viejos pero al menos han hecho algo por España. En las capitales solo hay señoritos (politicos y chupocteros) y muchos que viven de lo que se ahorro en en España de 1940 a 1980... de trabajar poco veo.... camareros en la costa y rojos en Madrid, Barcleona y Bilbao....


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que la perdida poblacional no solo se debe a causas económicas, sino a que la gente casca y hay pocas parejas jóvenes o en su defecto que no tienen hijos.
> 
> No sé que miedo tiene la gente a los municipios pequeños. Son donde mejor se vive si tienes un medio de trasporte particular. Para mí que gente venga la justa a vivir para que esto no se sature. El resto a gastar y que se vayan prontito. Gente de segundas residencias que pasen un verano y paguen impuestos por la casa, mejora decente de carreteras y creo que tampoco necesitamos mucho más para poder vivir bien y tener unos servicios minimos. Si queremos fiesta, pues nos vamos a una capital y también hacemos nosotros gasto allí.



La realidad es que la juventud huye a las ciudades porque hay más entretenimiento. Y luego les da pereza volver. Atraer a viejos seria una opción si no vivieran en el pánico de no tener cerca el hospital, así que, como no se potencie salvajemente el teletrabajo de verdad (estar fuera siempre salvo visitas ocasionales), mal futuro tienen. Si todo aragonés de pueblo tiene piso en Zaragoza es por algo, ellos mismos detestan su pueblo, como para atraer a foráneos.


----------



## HDR (12 Dic 2021)

La payasada aquella de Teruel Existe es el claro antecedente político de esto. Todos los catetos quieren su universidad, aeropuerto, ministerios y lanzadera espacial en su aldea de tres mil habitantes.

Qué asco de país.


----------



## Barrunto (12 Dic 2021)

¿Alguien sabe por qué 5 minutos después de que Paleti abra un hilo, o de que escriba un comentario, aparece a los 5 minutos el pato para levantarlo con provocaciones infantiles?


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2021)

YO CREÍ QUE SORIA PROVINCIA TENÍA 1 MILLÓN DE HABITANTES EN 1900.

CAGON LA PUTA...............


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> La realidad es que la juventud huye a las ciudades porque hay más entretenimiento. Y luego les da pereza volver. Atraer a viejos seria una opción si no vivieran en el pánico de no tener cerca el hospital, así que, como no se potencie salvajemente el teletrabajo de verdad (estar fuera siempre salvo visitas ocasionales), mal futuro tienen. Si todo aragonés de pueblo tiene piso en Zaragoza es por algo, ellos mismos detestan su pueblo, como para atraer a foráneos.



La recuperación viene por tener la industria ligada al lugar de donde se obtiene el producto. Cómo ha sido siempre. Es la fórmula que tienen en la Rioja y Navarra, y la verdad es que les va de lujo. Y potenciar la compra del producto nacional. En el campo no se pueden tener ingenieros de telecomunicaciones ni operadores de aeropuerto, pero sí que lo que produce el campo se quede en el campo y de trabajo en el campo. La verdadera industrialización del campo debería ser esa, como se ha hecho toda la puta vida.

Traer a gente con subvenciones para que se vayan cuando se acaben o formar partidos políticos que defienden los intereses del campo desde un sofá de las capitales, pues como que es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Los de capital sois todos unos rojos y la mitad maricas... es lo que hay....
> 
> En el pueblo solo hay viejos pero al menos han hecho algo por España. En las capitales solo hay señoritos (politicos y chupocteros) y muchos que viven de lo que se ahorro en en España de 1940 a 1980... de trabajar poco veo.... camareros en la costa y rojos en Madrid, Barcleona y Bilbao....



Vamos que lo único que has hecho en tu vida es oler mierda, emborracharte como una cuba y pensar en como suicidarte. Ahora en serio, el modelo de aldea/pueblo pequeño está obsoleto y el campo cada vez requiere a menos gente. Lo normal cuando cambia el modelo productivo es adaptarse y potenciar las ciudades que son las que crean valor ya que hacen viables la inversión en infraestructura, industria y actividades comerciales.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué 5 minutos después de que Paleti abra un hilo, o de que escriba un comentario, aparece a los 5 minutos el pato para levantarlo con provocaciones infantiles?



Son multis, yo ya lo he desvelado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y yo me alegro. Contra antes os suicideis mejor. Ya entraremos despues a hacer limpieza de cadaveres



_Contra antes_... no. Mejor _Cuanto antes..._


----------



## Legio_VII (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Vamos que lo único que has hecho en tu vida es oler mierda, emborracharte como una cuba y pensar en como suicidarte.



Tu piensa en lo que te he dicho (eliminando los insultos) y veras como en el fondo es verdad.... en las ciudades se cultiva todo lo malo que ha jodido a España en los ultimos 40 años. Vagos, vividores del cuento, politicastros, delincuentes y vividores en general. Heteropatriarcados y tal y tal... las universidades huelen peor que las cochineras.... y no me refiero al olor corporal de los cerdos....


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Tu piensa en lo que te he dicho (eliminando los insultos) y veras como en el fondo es verdad.... en las ciudades se cultiva todo lo malo que ha jodido a España en los ultimos 40 años. *Vagos, vividores del cuento, politicastros, delincuentes y vividores en general*.



Me extraña que vivas en un pueblo. No hay lugar con tantos políticos, vagos, maleantes y gente indolente por metro cuadrado que en los pequeños pueblos de España.


> Heteropatriarcados y tal y tal... las universidades huelen peor que las cochineras.... y no me refiero al olor corporal de los cerdos....



Ya, después las zonas más rojas del país con diferencia son las zonas rurales dónde el PSOE arrasa.


----------



## la_trotona (12 Dic 2021)

Valladolid liderará la fabricación de autobuses eléctricos


La compañía india se instalará en la capital por la presencia de otras empresas de automoción y su "talento en ingeniería". Generará inicialmente unos 2.000 empleos directos, que pueden crear entre 2,3 y 3 puestos de trabajo indirectos




www.eldiadevalladolid.com




Compañía india de autobuses se instala en Valladolid, a llenar un poco la España vaciada.


----------



## Legio_VII (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Me extraña que vivas en un pueblo. No hay lugar con tantos políticos, vagos, maleantes y gente indolente por metro cuadrado que en los pequeños pueblos de España.
> 
> Ya, después las zonas más rojas del país con diferencia son las zonas rurales dónde el PSOE arrasa.



Los inutiles que llevan subvencionando y dando paguitas a lo loco 40 años estan en Madrid, Barcelona y Bilbao. Politicastros de mierda que han destruido España de mil maneras. Y para vividores del cuento, vividores en viviendas de ayuda social, paguitas para el alquiler de vagos y maleantes..... vete a esas ciudades o a toda la costa mediterranea. Una plaga que arrasase Sodoma y Gomorra es lo que necesitan los de capital....


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Vamos que lo único que has hecho en tu vida es oler mierda, emborracharte como una cuba y pensar en como suicidarte



   

Estas discutiendo con un puto trolazo pompero pero aun asi, dale muy duro a los PALETOS cagacorrales


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Valladolid liderará la fabricación de autobuses eléctricos
> 
> 
> La compañía india se instalará en la capital por la presencia de otras empresas de automoción y su "talento en ingeniería". Generará inicialmente unos 2.000 empleos directos, que pueden crear entre 2,3 y 3 puestos de trabajo indirectos
> ...





Acojonante. En lugar de montar una puta compañia nacional española pa esa mierda como lo vengo pidiendo hace 10 años, van a abrir una fabrica india... INDIAAAAAAA

Hasta los putos cagaplayas le pasan por encima a la meseta. Es que es pa pegarse un tiro a bocajarro a lo blesa


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Se abusa mucho de la expresión,además. La auténtica España vacía es esta :
> Ver archivo adjunto 867900
> 
> 
> ...



Te equivocas.
En Portugal es materia de debate político desde hace años, otra cosa es que se haya revertido la tendencia.
Todo se concentra en una franja litoral vertical desde la frontera gallega hasta Setúbal, y una estrecha franjita de cinco o diez kilómetros en la costa de Algarve. Todo lo que queda al este está vacío. Allí, la dicotomía económica no es sur/norte sino este/oeste. Si viene a tener unos 200/250 kilómetros de ancho y trazas una línea imaginaria por la mitad, en la mitad este apenas hay nada, todo es en la mitad este, y si me apuras, de esos 125km, más bien los primeros 40/50 pegados a la costa.
Allí es cuestión de debate político pero es lo de siempre. La realidad es que si Portalegre o Braganza no dan para más, es que no dan para más, porque ya se les puso carreteras y servicios públicos, y es la costa la que se sigue imponiendo con claridad.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no entendemos bien como funciona el mundo y hacia donde va Castilla y León(y podemos sumar Aragón, zonas de Castilla La Mancha etc). En el campo hay cada vez mas pasta y mas concentrada, lo que esta repercutiendo en una mayor productividad agrícola y mayor inversión en nuevas industrias agroalimentarias. En unos años, esa tendencia va a estar cada vez mas marcada, y el campo de Castilla y León estará ya casi al 100% en manos de las nuevas generaciones de agricultores, formados, con una visión clara y terminaran de tecnificar el campo. Vamos camino de 1.5 millones de almas, concentrados en ciudades y pueblos grandes con unas cada vez mas pujantes industrias agroalimentarias, y va a ser para bien. *No tiene ningún sentido mantener escuelas y consultorios en pueblos de 75 habitantes. Lo siento mucho pero es así.*
> Es lógico que se haya concentrado población en las ciudades(sobre todo Madrid). El mantener la población que tenían los pueblos en los 50 es insostenible hoy. Lo que si que seria deseable es fomentar que se concentre la población en las cabezas de partido judicial y dejar morir los villorrios de menos de 1000 vecinos.



No tiene por que irse todo el mundo a madri, pero hay que hacer una brutal fusion de municipios que queden de 20 a 30 por provincia y ya esta. Y que la gente se reconcentre en esas nuevas capitales municipales, con especial enfasis en las capitales provinciales y comarcales

Toda esta mierda de subvencionar infraestructuras y servicios en putas aldeas cagacorrales, no es mas que un PLAN PARA PALETIZAR, EMPOBRECER Y SUBDESARROLLAR ESPAÑA

Mientras el mundo se urbaniza y desarrolla ala velocidad de la puta luz, aqui nos quieren atar con una cadena para que nos pasemos la puta vida cagando en el corral

Y ademas, porque por el camino de toda esa subvencion y todos esos miles y miles de puebluchos con ayuntamiento, se esconde UNA CORRUPCION Y MALVERSACION DE FONDOS TAN BRUTAL QUE OS CAERIAIS TODOS DE ESPALDAS


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Los inutiles que llevan subvencionando y dando paguitas a lo loco 40 años estan en Madrid, Barcelona y Bilbao. Politicastros de mierda que han destruido España de mil maneras. Y para vividores del cuento, vividores en viviendas de ayuda social, paguitas para el alquiler de vagos y maleantes..... vete a esas ciudades o a toda la costa mediterranea. Una plaga que arrasase Sodoma y Gomorra es lo que necesitan los de capital....



En las ciudades hay 1000 políticos para poblaciones de millones de personas, en VILLABOTIJO DE LOS CANTIMPALOS 4 de cada 5 personas viven del gobierno (político, funciovago o cobrador de la PAC).
No entiendo de dónde viene ese moralismo RURAL como si fuerais el puto Tibet o Bután cuando los pueblos pequeños de España tienen la mayor concentración por habitante de farloperos y puteros del país con diferencia. Todavía existe la tradición de irse de putas con los sobrinos en los pueblos pequeños de este país, y tienes los cojones de acusar de degenerado a alguien. Si estáis perdiendo poblaciones a un ritmo frenético es porque toda la gente normal con un poco de ambición en la vida abandona los pueblos y solo se queda la gente más burra, menos creativa, más indolente y más paguitera.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Te equivocas.
> En Portugal es materia de debate político desde hace años, otra cosa es que se haya revertido la tendencia.
> Todo se concentra en una franja litoral vertical desde la frontera gallega hasta Setúbal, y una estrecha franjita de cinco o diez kilómetros en la costa de Algarve. Todo lo que queda al este está vacío. Allí, la dicotomía económica no es sur/norte sino este/oeste. Si viene a tener unos 200/250 kilómetros de ancho y trazas una línea imaginaria por la mitad, en la mitad este apenas hay nada, todo es en la mitad este, y si me apuras, de esos 125km, más bien los primeros 40/50 pegados a la costa.
> Allí es cuestión de debate político pero es lo de siempre. La realidad es que si Portalegre o Braganza no dan para más, es que no dan para más, porque ya se les puso carreteras y servicios públicos, y es la costa la que se sigue imponiendo con claridad.



El motivo por el que braganza, portalegre o castillo blanco no dan para mas, es por culpa de LA FRONTERA. Porque esas provincias interiores han sido un puto CALLEJON SIN SALIDA por culpa de esa frontera artificial puesta ahi por la independencia forzada de portugal perpetrada por nuestros enemigos

Si portugal se reintegrara en España y dejaramos de una puta vez de mirarnos de espaldas con asco y con inquina, badajoz y salamanca podrian tener un muy importante crecimiento

Pero es que de lo que va toda esta vaina no es de montar un plan badajoz o un plan salamanca como los que yo hago en mis hilos, que si son interesantes para vertebrar el pais con varias urbes en distintas zonas. Aqui lo que se quiere es ROBAR, PALETIZAR, MALVERSAR MILES DE MILLONES EN SUBVENCIONES PARA PALETOS ESCOPETEROS DE MIERDA Y GITANOTORERADA CAGACORRALES, PARA QUE ESPAÑA NO SE URBANICE, NO SE DESARROLLE, NO SE REINDUSTRIALICE, NO SE RECAPITALICE

La judiada nos quiere toreando y cagando en el corral


----------



## la_trotona (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Acojonante. En lugar de montar una puta compañia nacional española pa esa mierda como lo vengo pidiendo hace 10 años, van a abrir una fabrica india... INDIAAAAAAA
> 
> Hasta los putos cagaplayas le pasan por encima a la meseta. Es que es pa pegarse un tiro a bocajarro a lo blesa



Eso ya lo sé, sería lo suyo, pero si se instala y se consigue que contraten ingenieros que se puedan formar, algo se mejora. Que lo ideal serían emrpesas nacionales, pues sí. Que debería aprovecharse de esa tecnología y crear empresas nacionales, pues también.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Te equivocas.
> En Portugal es materia de debate político desde hace años, otra cosa es que se haya revertido la tendencia.
> Todo se concentra en una franja litoral vertical desde la frontera gallega hasta Setúbal, y una estrecha franjita de cinco o diez kilómetros en la costa de Algarve. Todo lo que queda al este está vacío. Allí, la dicotomía económica no es sur/norte sino este/oeste. Si viene a tener unos 200/250 kilómetros de ancho y trazas una línea imaginaria por la mitad, en la mitad este apenas hay nada, todo es en la mitad este, y si me apuras, de esos 125km, más bien los primeros 40/50 pegados a la costa.
> Allí es cuestión de debate político pero es lo de siempre. La realidad es que si Portalegre o Braganza no dan para más, es que no dan para más, porque ya se les puso carreteras y servicios públicos, y es la costa la que se sigue imponiendo con claridad.



Pues no sabía que allí también andaban con esto. Claro que razón tienen, Portugal tiene una buena red de autopistas y los trenes que ha cerrado es porque eran inviables. Si las nuevas generaciones prefieren la ciudad lo que ocurrirá a medio plazo es que todas las fincas agrícolas o forestales acabarán en manos de los más astutos y trabajadores que se hayan quedado en los pueblos y comprado las fincas abandonadas por sus vecinos. Tampoco eso es un drama, a nadie le obligaron a ir a la ciudad a buscar bares y placitas ni luego a vender como pueda las tierras heredadas. Como en la mitad norte de España sigue estando pendiente la concentración de las fincas, hasta puede ser bueno.


----------



## lascanteras723 (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que hace ya AÑOS que deje de comerle la huevada al paletito de amurrio.
> 
> Lo que tienes que entender TU, es que aquí la mejor solución para que cada una de las zonas de nuestro país prosperé, es que cada región/provincia o municipio tenga AUTONOMIA FISCAL, para que puedan competir en impuestos y atraer empresas y riquezas. Que gane el mejor. Que cada uno SE PAGUE LO SUYO, y si los paletos quieren construir una autopista de Valdealfalfa del Rebollar a Santa Maria del Invierno que se lo PAGUEN ELLOS, las partes interesadas. Yo no quiero financiar autopistas deficitarias. Y verás como siendo conscientes de sus dineros, y no tener que llorar la paguica, espabilan y antes de pedir un AVE para cagar en el corral, bajan impuestos y burocracia para atraer empresas que generen riqueza.



Ni siquiera hace falta apenas bajar impuestos. Es más importante reducir burocracia, regulaciones y dar seguridad jurídica.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues no sabía que allí también andaban con esto. Claro que razón tienen, Portugal tiene una buena red de autopistas y los trenes que ha cerrado es porque eran inviables. Si las nuevas generaciones prefieren la ciudad lo que ocurrirá a medio plazo es que todas las fincas agrícolas o forestales acabarán en manos de los más astutos y trabajadores que se hayan quedado en los pueblos y comprado las fincas abandonadas por sus vecinos. Tampoco eso es un drama, a nadie le obligaron a ir a la ciudad a buscar bares y placitas ni luego a vender como pueda las tierras heredadas. Como en la mitad norte de España sigue estando pendiente la concentración de las fincas, hasta puede ser bueno.



Si, en toda la parte que linda con España se palpa la despoblación: poco tráfico, grandes extensiones de campo, ciudades pequeñas, etc... ahora bien todo muy rural, eso sí.
Y eso que han hecho algunas autoestradas para comunicarles con el eje litoral que es el que manda. En toda esa zona este el paisaje predominante es de dehesas, ganado extensivo, etc... y también arbolado. Allí el paisaje es generalmente más frondoso que en españa, aunque hay mucho pequeño propietario que en vez de cultivar tiene la finca de eucaliptos y vende la madera. Ello implica una mafia de incendios provocados por la industria -allí la industria maderera tiene su peso- para comprar madera quemada a bajo precio.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No tiene por que irse todo el mundo a madri, pero hay que hacer una brutal fusion de municipios que queden de 20 a 30 por provincia y ya esta. Y que la gente se reconcentre en esas nuevas capitales municipales, con especial enfasis en las capitales provinciales y comarcales
> 
> Toda esta mierda de subvencionar infraestructuras y servicios en putas aldeas cagacorrales, no es mas que un PLAN PARA PALETIZAR, EMPOBRECER Y SUBDESARROLLAR ESPAÑA
> 
> ...



Un caso sangrante es el de Aragón y Castilla y León. Aragón con menos de la mitad de población tiene un aeropuerto potente, un montón de inversiones de todas partes y un crecimiento demográfico sostenido ya que la gente de Aragón no necesita mudarse a Madrid y se quedan en la región (Zaragoza). Pues la solución para la paletada no es crear más Zaragozas que puedan fijar población, atraer inversiones y hacer viables las inversiones en infraestructura, su plan es que se plante un aeropuerto en pleno corazón de Ciudad Real y el Bierzo y después revenderlo por 15 millones de euros a un narcotraficante colombiano.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues no sabía que allí también andaban con esto. Claro que razón tienen, Portugal tiene una buena red de autopistas y los trenes que ha cerrado es porque eran inviables. Si las nuevas generaciones prefieren la ciudad lo que ocurrirá a medio plazo es que todas las fincas agrícolas o forestales acabarán en manos de los más astutos y trabajadores que se hayan quedado en los pueblos y comprado las fincas abandonadas por sus vecinos. Tampoco eso es un drama, a nadie le obligaron a ir a la ciudad a buscar bares y placitas ni luego a vender como pueda las tierras heredadas. Como en la mitad norte de España sigue estando pendiente la concentración de las fincas, hasta puede ser bueno.



No, las tierras las acabarían comprando multinacionales muy grandes y exportando fuera la riqueza que tenemos, que es la extensión de tierra productiva.


----------



## Pato Sentado (12 Dic 2021)

Poblaciones como Teruel o Calatayud fueron impoargo,culpa en parte de la red radial de Don Franciscortantes hasta que !os transporte s les pasaron de largo, culpa en gran parte de la red Radial de Don Francisco


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Un caso sangrante es el de Aragón y Castilla y León. Aragón con menos de la mitad de población tiene un aeropuerto potente, un montón de inversiones de todas partes y un crecimiento demográfico sostenido ya que la gente de Aragón no necesita mudarse a Madrid y se quedan en la región (Zaragoza). Pues la solución para la paletada no es crear más Zaragozas que puedan fijar población, atraer inversiones y hacer viables las inversiones en infraestructura, su plan es que se plante un aeropuerto en pleno corazón de Ciudad Real y el Bierzo y después revenderlo por 15 millones de euros a un narcotraficante colombiano.



Si, es verdad. Aragón tiene una macrocefalia de libro, pero gracias a ello tiene Zaragoza que es muy apañada y es un núcleo económico respetable.
El problemón lo tienen los que están despoblados pero no tienen ningún centro urbano relevante al estar todo disperso.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si, en toda la parte que linda con España se palpa la despoblación: poco tráfico, grandes extensiones de campo, ciudades pequeñas, etc... ahora bien todo muy rural, eso sí.
> Y eso que han hecho algunas autoestradas para comunicarles con el eje litoral que es el que manda. En toda esa zona este el paisaje predominante es de dehesas, ganado extensivo, etc... y también arbolado. Allí el paisaje es generalmente más frondoso que en españa, aunque hay mucho pequeño propietario que en vez de cultivar tiene la finca de eucaliptos y vende la madera. Ello implica una mafia de incendios provocados por la industria -allí la industria maderera tiene su peso- para comprar madera quemada a bajo precio.



La frontera crea lo que en Economía se llama efecto frontera, al separarse Chequia y Eslovaquia automáticamente cayó el comercio del orden del 80%. Por eso Cataluña comercia más con Aragon que con Francia entera. Y por eso España tiene despoblada toda la frontera entre Orense y Cáceres. Sólo los puntos de contacto tradicionales como Badajoz, Tuy, Verin o Ayamonte están poblados. La frontera es una desolación. Tmabien tiene zonas muy bonitas.


----------



## Legio_VII (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> En las ciudades hay 1000 políticos para poblaciones de millones de personas, en VILLABOTIJO DE LOS CANTIMPALOS 4 de cada 5 personas viven del gobierno (político, funciovago o cobrador de la PAC).
> No entiendo de dónde viene ese moralismo RURAL como si fuerais el puto Tibet o Bután cuando los pueblos pequeños de España tienen la mayor concentración por habitante de farloperos y puteros del país con diferencia. Todavía existe la tradición de irse de putas con los sobrinos en los pueblos pequeños de este país, y tienes los cojones de acusar de degenerado a alguien. Si estáis perdiendo poblaciones a un ritmo frenético es porque toda la gente normal con un poco de ambición en la vida abandona los pueblos y solo se queda la gente más burra, menos creativa, más indolente y más paguitera.



A las pruebas me repito...... las ciudades son pocilgas que corrompen todo.

La Moncloa. 01/07/2021. Sanidad publica el Informe 2021 del Observatorio Español de las Drogas y las Adicciones: alcohol, tabaco y drogas ilegales en España [Prensa/Actualidad/Sanidad]








Mapa del narcotráfico: Cataluña lidera las incautaciones de heroína

*Madrid* lidera el ranking de incautaciones de cocaína del pasado año, con 7,9 toneladas, pero Galicia sigue siendo el territorio por donde se introduce esta sustancia. 
Efectivos de la *Guardia Civil*, *Policía Nacional* y de *Aduanas* arrestaron a 839 personas por* tráfico de drogas* en *Cataluña* en 2019; el 14,46% más que durante los doce meses del año anterior. Del total de detenciones, seis de cada diez se efectuaron en la provincia de *Barcelona*. Además, sumando las cifras de los *Mossos d’Esquadra*, la comunidad lideró el pasado año las denuncias por este ilícito: más de 2.100; lo que supone un incremento del 50% frente a 2018. El territorio, además, se encuentra a la cabeza de las incautaciones de *heroína* en el conjunto de España.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> la gente de Aragón no necesita mudarse a Madrid y se quedan en la región (Zaragoza). Pues la solución para la paletada no es crear más Zaragozas que puedan fijar población



Esa es la clave. Si tu generas varias urbes de segundo orden importantes en varias zonas del pais, la gente se ira a esas ciudades, porque la gente quiere CIUDAD

Si te empeñas en gastar miles de millones en subvencionar paletos escopeteros, tratando de convencer a los subnormales de que es NECESARIA SU EXISTENCIA y de las putas aldeas medievales cagacorrales, pues lo que nos estaran haciendo es clavarnos la tapa del ataud

Lo que quieren es generar una brutal ola de despilfarro inutil haciendo que la gentuza siga siendo inutil y vaga, para que España vuelva a tener ooootra generacion perdida mas. Otra vez los proximos 25 años tirados ala puta basura. Cada vez un pais mas pobre, mas descolgado del desarrollo, mas ruralizado paletizado, ARGENTINIZADO

eL PLAN


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> A las pruebas me repito...... las ciudades son pocilgas que corrompen todo.
> 
> La Moncloa. 01/07/2021. Sanidad publica el Informe 2021 del Observatorio Español de las Drogas y las Adicciones: alcohol, tabaco y drogas ilegales en España [Prensa/Actualidad/Sanidad]
> 
> ...



Ahora ajustalo a la edad media y te llevas una sorpresa. Si vives en un geriátrico puedes maquillar la realidad. Yo conozco muy bien la España rural y es la razón por la cual entiendo que porque se está extinguiendo, si quieres seguir viviendo engañado no es mi problema.


----------



## Erik morden (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, las tierras las acabarían comprando multinacionales muy grandes y exportando fuera la riqueza que tenemos, que es la extensión de tierra productiva.



Sólo con la patata deberías ser un imperio. 
Os tratan como extremeños, dependiendo quién se quejé me quejo. 
Menuda mierda es eso, uno/a más. Y sw callan


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El problemón lo tienen los que están despoblados pero no tienen ningún centro urbano relevante al estar todo disperso.



Pues eso, FUSION DE MUNICIPIOS
a REPUTISIMO SACO


----------



## Legio_VII (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ahora ajustalo a la edad media y te llevas una sorpresa. Si vives en un geriátrico puedes maquillar la realidad. Yo conozco muy bien la España rural y es la razón por la cual entiendo que porque se está extinguiendo, si quieres seguir viviendo engañado no es mi problema.



Tu deberias leerte los datos no yo... los señoritos de Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao y la costa pirata intentando maquillar la realidad. Las ciudades son una mierda. La costa mediterranea es un nido de corrupcion y degeneracion y los "señores" diputados gobiernan desde Madrid de acuerdo con Barcelona y Bilbao para destruir España y a la Sociedad Española....

Lo demas ya es Historia....


Ámbito geográfico La encuesta se realiza en todo el territorio nacional. *Los resultados son representativos a nivel nacional.*
Ámbito poblacional Universo: *Población residente en España de 15 a 64 años, ambos inclusive.

Marco muestral Población urbana y rural (municipios menores de 2.000 habitantes) de todas las CCAA *y las ciudades autónomas de Ceuta y Melilla, residente en hogares familiares.
Procedimiento de muestreo Muestreo por conglomerados trietápico sin sustitución.
Las unidades de primera etapa son las secciones censales (36.288), correspondientes a 8.123 municipios.
En esta edición se seleccionaron 1.793 secciones censales correspondientes a 744 municipios. Las unidades de segunda etapa son las viviendas familiares (hogares). En la tercera etapa, se seleccionó un individuo dentro de cada hogar.
Ponderación La ponderación para el análisis de resultados se realiza en función de la comunidad autónoma (19 grupos), tamaño del municipio (7 grupos), edad (7 grupos) y sexo (2 grupos) para corregir la disproporcionalidad de la muestra con respecto al universo.
Tamaño de la muestra 17.899 cuestionarios válidos.
*Error muestral Error muestral máximo (nivel de confianza del 95% para p=0,5) del 0,8%, oscilando entre el 2,1% para la Comunidad Valenciana
y el 8,6% para Melilla.*


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Sólo con la patata deberías ser un imperio.
> Os tratan como extremeños, dependiendo quién se quejé me quejo.
> Menuda mierda es eso, uno/a más. Y sw callan



Muchos puntos de esa España vacía son óptimos para plantar marihuana y opio. Pero vamos, que es.lo que estoy diciendo, que la riqueza la daría la industria de cercanía, ligada a la tierra donde crezca la materia prima. Las capitales podrían ser zonas de punto logistico y ganaríamos todos


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Incorrecto. La provincia de Zamora en 1950 tenía 315.000 habitantes y en 2021 tiene 170.000. Mientras la población España en su conjunto ha crecido un 60%, esta provincia ha caído un 46% en el mismo periodo.

No estamos subvencionados. La gente paga los mismos impuestos viva en un pueblo de Ávila o en Barcelona y tienen el mismo derecho que cualquier otro español a tener un médico, banda ancha o una carretera digna.

Estás muy equivocado, ese vaciado del interior de España no ha sido "a pesar" del Estado, al contrario, ha sido *provocado por las políticas desde los distintos gobiernos*, primero fomentando la industrialización de la periferia de la península y ahora imponiendo políticas que deliberadamente desprecian todo lo rural, cada vez se ponen más trabas a la agricultura y a la ganadería para forzar el cierre de explotaciones. Europa quiere grandes aéreas de terreno vacías de gente para convertirlas en una selva "natural" en la que no haya presencia de la mano humana (que es lo más natural que hay).


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Tu deberias leerte los datos no yo... los señoritos de Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao y la costa pirata intentando maquillar la realidad. Las ciudades son una mierda. La costa mediterranea es un nido de corrupcion y degeneracion y los "señores" diputados gobiernan desde Madrid de acuerdo con Barcelona y Bilbao para destruir España y a la Sociedad Española....
> 
> Lo demas ya es Historia....
> 
> ...



Ya eso es consumo de canabis reconocido. Después cuando miden la proporción de restos de cocaina en el agua resulta que Miranda del Ebro consume 8 veces más cocaina por habitante que en Madrid








España se pasa de la raya


Miranda de Ebro es la segunda de 23 ciudades del mundo con más cocaína en aguas residuales




www.google.com




Y tienes suerte que en los puebluchos de mierda como en el que vives no tenga el tamaño para estar en estos estudios, porque te llevarías una buena sorpresa.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Incorrecto. La provincia de Zamora en 1950 tenía 315.000 habitantes y en 2021 tiene 170.000. Mientras la población España en su conjunto ha crecido un 60%, esta provincia ha caído un 46% en el mismo periodo.
> 
> No estamos subvencionados. La gente paga los mismos impuestos viva en un pueblo de Ávila o en Barcelona y tienen el mismo derecho que cualquier otro español a tener un médico, banda ancha o una carretera digna.
> 
> Estás muy equivocado, ese vaciado del interior de España no ha sido "a pesar" de la acción de los distintos gobiernos, ha sido provocado por las políticas desde los distintos gobiernos, primero fomentando la industrialización de la periferia de la península y ahora imponiendo políticas que deliberadamente desprecian todo lo rural, cada vez se ponen más trabas a la agricultura y a la ganadería para forzar el cierre de explotaciones. Europa quiere grandes aéreas de terreno vacías de gente para convertirlas en una selva "natural" en la que no haya presencia de la mano humana (que es lo más natural que hay).



Para que quiere Europa terreno vacío?


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que quiere Europa terreno vacío?



"Pulmones" vírgenes contra el cambio climático. Se protege más al ganadero que al lobo. La nueva PAC va directamente en contra de la agricultura profesional, y así con todo.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Incorrecto. La provincia de Zamora en 1950 tenía 315.000 habitantes y en 2021 tiene 170.000. Mientras la población España en su conjunto ha crecido un 60%, esta provincia ha caído un 46% en el mismo periodo.
> 
> No estamos subvencionados. La gente paga los mismos impuestos viva en un pueblo de Ávila o en Barcelona y tienen el mismo derecho que cualquier otro español a tener un médico, banda ancha o una carretera digna.
> 
> Estás muy equivocado, ese vaciado del interior de España no ha sido "a pesar" de la acción de los distintos gobiernos, ha sido provocado por las políticas desde los distintos gobiernos, primero fomentando la industrialización de la periferia de la península y ahora imponiendo políticas que deliberadamente desprecian todo lo rural, cada vez se ponen más trabas a la agricultura y a la ganadería para forzar el cierre de explotaciones. Europa quiere grandes aéreas de terreno vacías de gente para convertirlas en una selva "natural" en la que no haya presencia de la mano humana (que es lo más natural que hay).



Un médico en un hospital de Madrid cubre una población de 100k habitantes, para toda la población de Zamora necesitarías 30 médicos para hacer el mismo trabajo que hace este especialista en Madrid. Se llaman economías de escala y si os seguís empeñando en un modelo caduco que no funciona seguiréis perdiendo población.


----------



## Vientosolar (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Paleto follacabras lo sería tu puta madre, bilbaino de los cojones. Los castellanos seríamos pocos, pero conquistamos medio mundo. La gente más fina del planeta, apúntatelo mientras te pruebas tus próximas gafas de pasta.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> "Pulmones" vírgenes contra el cambio climático. Se protege más al ganadero que al lobo. La nueva PAC va directamente en contra de la agricultura profesional, y así con todo.



Pues perfecto. Si Europa quiere pulmones, que los pague convenientemente, y que ese dinero se quede íntegramente en los pueblos que estén en medio de los pulmones


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Paleto follacabras lo sería tu puta madre, bilbaino de los cojones. Los castellanos seríamos pocos, pero conquistamos medio mundo. La gente más fina del planeta, apúntatelo mientras te pruebas tus próximas gafas de pasta.



Si este tío desciende de Aranda de duero


----------



## Vientosolar (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si este tío desciende de Aranda de duero



Pues más vergüenza debería darle decir la majadería que ha dicho. Que abra los ojos un poquito y mire la cantidad de palacios, iglesias e infraestructuras que había en esa supuesta España vacía antes de que la gentuza vasca y catalana sustituyera a la nobleza castellana y dejase España hecha la puta mierda en la que se ha convertido.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La España vaciada que dicen son las provincias cuya población ha mermado o se ha estancado tirando para abajo. Podrían ser las castillas, Aragón, y perfectamente Galicia también. Entre ellas hay provincias que están mejor y provincias que peor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrían ser
Cada vez que alguien dice podría ser, dios mata un gatito chiquitito.
Cada vez que alguien dice podría ser, esta siendo ambiguo, indefinido y te quiere timar.

Las cosas son o dejan de ser, según dfiniciones, no "podrían ser" en base a un concepto nebuloso emotivo.
Curiosa que una chica de una imprenta venga a intervenir en estos temas.
A ver si lo que eres es una CM haciendo acciones subversivas, igual que se hacía antes con las imprentas ilegales...

Por cierto, el terrorista de Moncloa no hace referencia a provincias.
hace referencia a zonas geográficos de pueblos pequeños.
No es lo mismo.

Así que seguimos igual:

Sin definir.
Y lo que no se define:

NO se puede cuantificar.
Lo que no se cuantifica:

NO se puede contrastar.

Peeeeero...:

Hay que traer mas invasores extranjeros para reconquistar el territorio de la "España vaciada".
Esa entelequia indefinida que podría ser cualquier cosa.
Podría ser hasta un invento y una mentira.


----------



## liantres (12 Dic 2021)

Lo que hay que hacer es soltar la pasta con un IMV y que se vayan a repoblar la España vaciada y el mercado se regule sólo. 
No montar empresas (chiringuitos) en poblados.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

Exacto, no tiene ningún sentido. A pesar de lo que diga el OP la España vacía nunca lo ha estado, pues la producción "industrial" se ajustaba a lo que daba la tierra, y lo que no había se compraba en los mercados muy cercanos, siendo semanales o anuales. No tiene sentido que hubiera pueblos repartidos por todo ese territorio si la vida fuera imposible. Solo que antes había un pueblo grande, ciudad grande, cabecera de comarca "grande" a cada 30-50 kilómetros, ahora las hay a 300 porque se han cargado esos núcleos intermedios sacando a la gente y metiéndola en 3 o 4 puntos de España. Se han cargado el comercio de cercanía, el que se complementaba


----------



## Erik morden (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> "Pulmones" vírgenes contra el cambio climático. Se protege más al ganadero que al lobo. La nueva PAC va directamente en contra de la agricultura profesional, y así con todo.



Mira el buitre y llora, buitrago mucha cantera mucha patata (buitrago es Extremadura, supongo que lo habrá pillado. 
Si no mis más pero, no sé como se dice, disculpas


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Podrían ser
> Cada vez que alguien dice podría ser, dios mata un gatito chiquitito.
> Cada vez que alguien dice podría ser, esta siendo ambiguo, indefinido y te quiere timar.
> 
> ...



No, solo soy de pueblo pequeño, y por eso intervengo en estos temas.

Céntrate en la noticia y no en mi léxico


----------



## Night (12 Dic 2021)

Dourai dijo:


> Los rojos quieren subvenciones en los pueblos para desplazar allí población inmigrante de las ciudades. Si no, sería el Whiteflight el que se aposentaría en los pueblos, y no quieren.
> 
> *Van a aparecer "teruelexiste"s como setas. *Tinglados de rojos de perfíl bajo fingiendo que piden cosas "para la España vaciada" pero procurando que sean inmis (moros) los que puedan optar a las ayudas.
> 
> ...



que facil es predecir lo que esta ocurriendo ya no?


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> tienen el mismo derecho que cualquier otro español a tener un médico, banda ancha o una carretera digna.



Y una puta mierda. Los servicios y las infraestructuras tienen que darse en lugares muy concretos, elegidos y definidos, donde o bien sean rentables, o bien sean estrategicos

Que tu tengas derecho como individuo a ser atendido en un hospital, no significa que tengas derecho a que los de la ciudad te paguen un hospital en tu puto VILLAREBUZNO DE ABAJO, a ver si te enteras de una puta vez

Si quieres hospital, te vas a zamora, que tienes uno bien hermoso. Y si quieres que sea mas grande, pues ya sabes, poneros a procrear y tener 10 hijos por cabeza, y os haran uno mas grande cuando corresponda por tamaño

Ya estoy muy hasta los cojones de toda la puta niñorratada de mierda de derechitos y derechitos y derechitos porque yo lo valgo y lo quiero todo todo y todo, como la niñita repelente catalufa del seguro


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

Y también porque el producto nacional es más caro porque a un trabajador español hay que pagarle más que a uno marroquí. Estamos demasiado globalizados y hay un mercado con demasiada competencia


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Incorrecto. La provincia de Zamora en 1950 tenía 315.000 habitantes y en 2021 tiene 170.000. Mientras la población España en su conjunto ha crecido un 60%, esta provincia ha caído un 46% en el mismo periodo.
> 
> No estamos subvencionados. La gente paga los mismos impuestos viva en un pueblo de Ávila o en Barcelona y tienen el mismo derecho que cualquier otro español a tener un médico, banda ancha o una carretera digna.
> 
> Estás muy equivocado, ese vaciado del interior de España no ha sido "a pesar" del Estado, al contrario, ha sido *provocado por las políticas desde los distintos gobiernos*, primero fomentando la industrialización de la periferia de la península y ahora imponiendo políticas que deliberadamente desprecian todo lo rural, cada vez se ponen más trabas a la agricultura y a la ganadería para forzar el cierre de explotaciones. Europa quiere grandes aéreas de terreno vacías de gente para convertirlas en una selva "natural" en la que no haya presencia de la mano humana (que es lo más natural que hay).



LA cosa es ¿qué se puede hacer para que Zamora vuelva a tener esa población? O también ¿por qué León o Valladolid (bueno, esta última es obvio) no han caído de esa manera ? ¿ qué les falta a Guadalajara o Segovia para que la gente no vaya teniendo Madrid a media hora mientras Toledo, a similar distancia, vive un boom? Habría que ver provincia por provincia los factores que mueven a la gente. Zamora no es una provincia con escasez de infraestructuras, así que si los zamoranos del rural muestran tanto deseo de huir, lo primero que necesitan es saber qué pasa en la provincia para que tantos quieran escapar de ella. Lo mismo le valdría a otras como Ávila o Soria.


En general se observa un movimiento secular de la población desde el NO interior y de algunas otras zonas , de las que huye el que puede, hacia Madrid, Cataluña y SE. ES llamativo el éxito demográfico de Murcia o el crecimiento reciente de Albacete y el boom almeriense, o el estancamiento del PV desde los 80 (y sigue siendo una región rica) así que no todo es depresión y huida hacia las capitales.


----------



## Night (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> LA cosa es ¿qué se puede hacer para que Zamora vuelva a tener esa población? O también ¿por qué León o Valladolid (bueno, esta última es obvio) no han caído de esa manera ? Habría que ver provincia por provincia los factores que mueven a la gente. Zamora no es una provincia con escasez de infraestructuras, así que si los zamoranos del rural muestran tanto deseo de huir, lo primero que necesitan es saber qué pasa en la provincia para que tantos quieran escapar de ella. Lo mismo le valdría a otras como Ávila o Soria.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868084



nadie quiere vivir rodeado de cazadores, gallineros, tractores y burros

la gente quiere 5g, trabajo, empresas, ocio, cultura...


----------



## Castellano (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Se abusa mucho de la expresión,además. La auténtica España vacía es esta :
> Ver archivo adjunto 867900
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia de Portugal con España, en la zona de la raya, aún despobladas ambas, es que en Portugal parece que se han puesto las pilas.
Solo hay que ir a las Arribes, y ver cómo la ribera portuguesa está cultivada entera en bancales, con olivos, vides y almendros, y enfrente en la ribera española no hay nada, salvo bosque de encinas comiéndose los bancales.

En cuanto a Francia, la Auvernia está muy despoblada, pero aún se ven vacas por los prados, aquí subes a la montaña leonesa, palentina o abulense y casi no quedan, los brezos están invadiendo los pastos.

Por eso mientras en Francia se ha frenado la despoblación (ganar no ganan, pero ya no pierden), aquí se sigue perdiendo población.

Y no me refiero a zonas inhóspitas tipo Sierra de la Pela o Laguna de Gallocanta, donde no hay ni árboles y son puro pedregal, sino auténticos vergeles con clima privilegado como las Arribes, zonas de tierras de gran producción cerealista como la Bureba o lugares con buenos pastos ganaderos como la montaña leonesa, palentina o abulense.

Igual, no se, lo primero es que los españoles/as en general no queremos vivir en esas zonas (me contaban que en zonas rurales de Soria falta mano de obra, nadie quiere ir, pero lo más preocupante, es que los varones jóvenes se quieren quedar pero al final marchan a Soria capital, yendo y viniendo, porque no hay mujeres, porque ni las chicas del lugar quieren vivir allí) y luego tampoco consumimos nuestros productos como hacen los franceses, aquí nos da igual que la naranja sea sudafricana con tal de que sea la más barata


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

Pues podría ser perfectamente el transporte. Cómo dices, no tiene sentido producir en villapolla de abajo, mover la mercancía a Cuenca para envasarla y repartirla a los puntos logísticos, que luego tendrán que repartir a un mayorista y este otro a un minorista. ¿Cuántas vueltas da el producto y cuánto cuesta cada vuelta que da?


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> La diferencia de Portugal con España, en la zona de la raya, aún despobladas ambas, es que en Portugal parece que se han puesto las pilas.
> Solo hay que ir a las Arribes, y ver cómo la ribera portuguesa está cultivada entera en bancales, con olivos, vides y almendros, y enfrente en la ribera española no hay nada, salvo bosque de encinas comiéndose los bancales.
> 
> En cuanto a Francia, la Auvernia está muy despoblada, pero aún se ven vacas por los prados, aquí subes a la montaña leonesa, palentina o abulense y casi no quedan, los brezos están invadiendo los pastos.
> ...



Los portugueses quieren que revitalicemos el tren de los Arribes . Hay un potencial ahí que no se aprovecha. Ahora el tren acaba en Pocinho y del lado español nunca se quiere hacer nada. Ssria una forma de entrar derecho a Oporto no tan rápida como una línea nueva de Aveiro a Vilar Formoso, pero interesante.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> La diferencia de Portugal con España, en la zona de la raya, aún despobladas ambas, es que en Portugal parece que se han puesto las pilas.
> Solo hay que ir a las Arribes, y ver cómo la ribera portuguesa está cultivada entera en bancales, con olivos, vides y almendros, y enfrente en la ribera española no hay nada, salvo bosque de encinas comiéndose los bancales.
> 
> En cuanto a Francia, la Auvernia está muy despoblada, pero aún se ven vacas por los prados, aquí subes a la montaña leonesa, palentina o abulense y casi no quedan, los brezos están invadiendo los pastos.
> ...



Es que igual ellas se van a donde hay Zara y ellos van detrás. Es un problema pero cuando los propios nativos desprecian su tierra, poco se puede hacer. También es cierto que hay niveles poblacionales de antaño que se daban a base de miseria extrema (Badajoz en 1950 con 800k habitantes), pero incluso en zonas relativamente prósperas tienes que Llanes o Luarca tienen hoy la mitad de habitantes que hace 100 años y antes vivían del maíz y las vacas y hoy del turismo (y campos siguen teniendo pero ya no los cultivan).

Quizá el tener una capital poco atractiva por falta de peso demográfico sea un factor, León aguanta mejor que Zamora, Asturias pierde más en el rural o pequeñas ciudades que en el urbano (Oviedo y Gijón suman 500k, media provincia, más que nunca, pero la región está 100k habitantes por debajo de su pico poblaiconal y cae a ritmo escandaloso) , Zaragoza resiste y con ella Aragón, y todo por su tamaño, Murcia ya es la séptima ciudad de España detrás de Málaga y por delante de Bilbao o Las Palmas, Almería capital ha crecido una barbaridad...

Entonces se trataria de hacer de Zamora, Cáceres, Ávila, Segovia, o Soria ciudades de más de 100k que logren fijar a la población joven del rural y/o atraer a inmigrantes ?

Estas son proyecciones a nivel autonómico para 2035. Lo de siempre, las islas atraen mucho (sobre todo a extranjeros) y Cataluña y Madrid se comen la mayor parte del crecimiento.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

Night dijo:


> nadie quiere vivir rodeado de cazadores, gallineros, tractores y burros
> 
> la gente quiere 5g, trabajo, empresas, ocio, cultura...



Es que a mi lo que me gustaria que alguien me contestara es QUE PUTA NECESIDAD HAY DE SUBIRLE LA POBLACION A ZAMORA (o a soria, me da igual)

Es que no me entra en la puta cabeza. A los borregos les mete su amo un eslogan en la cabeza y ellos a repetirlo como putos loros, sin pararse jamas a pensar si tiene siquiera sentido


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Dic 2021)

Lo mismo te piensas que en las ciudades no se tira el dinero via subvenciones.
Se subvencionan un montón de empresas de mierda dde oficinas vendehumo.
Un montón de chiringuitos para los maricones y las feministas.
Paradas de metro para ir a cagar a tu piso paco de mierda. 

No seré yo quién defienda las paguitas para que se queden en el pueblo echando la partida, pero si os pensáis que Madrid, Barcelona y compañía no están hasta las trancas de subvenciones es que no sé en que mundo vivís.

Otra cosa que pienso, esto ya es cosa mía, es que toda esta gente que odia a los pueblos y sus gentes por el hecho de ser de pueblo es gente con un desarraigo de cojones.
Si no, no entiendo como puedes estar tan en contra de ellos. Que serán en la mayoría de los casos gentuza, que sí. Pero es que joder, los estáis comparando con la gente de ciudad que tienen tela también.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

Esto daría para un debate serio, que deberían tener en Moncloa y no en burbuja. 

Pero vamos, les importa una mierda


----------



## Nagare1999 (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en general, menos la última frase, que le follen al paletismo nacionalista regionalista, y soy de Madrid.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que tiene que haber una política de desarrollo rural adecuada, justa y razonable, expresada en alguna ley superior de obligado desarrollo independientemente de quien gobierne para evitar los JETAS demagogos que pretenden mover a las masas cretinizadas del mundo rural para su beneficio, que lo cortés no quita la valiente, pero es lo que dices y estoy totalmente de acuerdo, me lo estoy imaginando.... Demagogos patéticos creando nuevas formaciones políticas para los derechos de la España vaciada y luego habrá propuestas del tipo: *"Puehhhhhhhh eg queeeeeeeeee zi no me ponegggg un aeropuerto en mi puebloooo en Villaconejos del monte de abajo de 15000 habitantes... no te voto los pregupuegtohhh o no voto tu invegtidurahhh ñeñeñeñeñeñe"..... *Es que me lo veo venir.... me lo veo venir....


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Gran estrategia esa de insultar a la mitad de los catalanes


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

O que empeore. Como han dicho por ahí, a alguien le interesa mucho tener espacios vírgenes de población. Veremos para qué


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es que a mi lo que me gustaria que alguien me contestara es QUE PUTA NECESIDAD HAY DE SUBIRLE LA POBLACION A ZAMORA (o a soria, me da igual)
> 
> Es que no me entra en la puta cabeza. A los borregos les mete su amo un eslogan en la cabeza y ellos a repetirlo como putos loros, sin pararse jamas a pensar si tiene siquiera sentido



y que necesidad hay de subírsela a Madrid o a un hervidero de canis de mierda como Alicante?
Luego decís de los rojos, pero para nosotros sois peores. El odio que nos tenéis no es ni medio normal.
Masones de mierda, tanta judiada y tanta polla y defiendes lo mismo que ellos.

yo lo que despoblaba era el mediterraneo de francia a cartagena salvo 4 torres de vigilancia.
Caldo de mierda donde sólo ha habido piratas, timadores y gentuza.


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> y que necesidad hay de subírsela a Madrid o a un hervidero de canis de mierda como Alicante?
> Luego decís de los rojos, pero para nosotros sois peores. El odio que nos tenéis no es ni medio normal.
> Masones de mierda, tanta judiada y tanta polla y defiendes lo mismo que ellos.
> 
> ...



Nadie os odia por ser de pueblo, lo que no es normal es que queréis que se os subvencione un modo de vida particular que es obsoleto y cuesta miles de millones de euros para la absoluta nada.


----------



## Night (12 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Lo mismo te piensas que en las ciudades no se tira el dinero via subvenciones.
> Se subvencionan un montón de empresas de mierda dde oficinas vendehumo.
> Un montón de chiringuitos para los maricones y las feministas.
> Paradas de metro para ir a cagar a tu piso paco de mierda.
> ...



No es odio, simplemente logica
Cualquier infraestructura publica es mucho mas eficiente en una gran ciudad, donde abastece a muchos ciudadanos que repartida por los putos pueblos...


----------



## jota1971 (12 Dic 2021)

No es VACIA DE PERSONAS es VACIA de todo tipo de Actividad, la utilización de Madrid como un agujero negro para absorber todo lo absorbible ha VACIADO España de Actividades productivas, FInancieras, culturales, sociales....TODO lo absorbe la Capital....Lo de la población y el número de personas es un dato más , ni mucho menos el más importante.....España es un enorme agujero Negro con el epicentro en Madrid,,,vamos, me parece evidente, con las únicas excepciones de las Tierras que resisten el saqueo.


----------



## pacomer (12 Dic 2021)

El adjetivo debe ser vacìa. Lo de vaciada es un invento de los rojos para echarle la culpa al "capitalismo" madrileño y similares de haber vaciado la Arcadìa feliz que eran las comarcas rurales , miserables y pobres de España. Como si a los campesinos y paletos muertos de hambre hubiera que obligarlos a salir del secarral y las 4 cabras a punta de pistola para que fueran a Madrid.
En fin otra tomadura de pelo màs de los putos rojos. Como siempre buscando follòn e inventarse problemas para robarle el dinero a los remeros de ciudad.


----------



## f700b (12 Dic 2021)

De donde ha salido este


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> O que empeore. Como han dicho por ahí, a alguien le interesa mucho tener espacios vírgenes de población. Veremos para qué



Te lo explico yo.

La gente que está detraś de todo este ataque contra los occidentales blancos, nos ve como un virus a erradicar, como parásitos de SU tierra.
Son odiadores de la humanidad.
Para ellos sobramos.

Son anormales adoradores de la tierra, animistas.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Exacto, no tiene ningún sentido. A pesar de lo que diga el OP la España vacía nunca lo ha estado, pues la producción "industrial" se ajustaba a lo que daba la tierra, y lo que no había se compraba en los mercados muy cercanos, siendo semanales o anuales. No tiene sentido que hubiera pueblos repartidos por todo ese territorio si la vida fuera imposible. Solo que antes había un pueblo grande, ciudad grande, cabecera de comarca "grande" a cada 30-50 kilómetros, ahora las hay a 300 porque se han cargado esos núcleos intermedios sacando a la gente y metiéndola en 3 o 4 puntos de España. Se han cargado el comercio de cercanía, el que se complementaba



Nadie quiere vivir así.
Por eso se despuebla.

Porque la gente HUYE de esa vida.

Quedáis cuarto y decís "ejjquejjque si lojj demájj no quieren vivir así, yo no podré vivir".
Y es así.
Te costará moverte a otro sitio donde haya un mínimo de servicios.
Pero, obviamente, no es posible obligar a la gente a vivir en puebluchos, donde sólo puedes hacer cosas matar lagartos a pedradas.
Y no es viable ni deseable dar dinero DE TODOS para mover gente EN FALSO a dichoss para´isos del lagarto-apedereado, para que cuatro anormales nostálgicos tengan su sueño de poder vivir matando lagartos a pedradas (porqueejque si no NO HAY GENTE).

Ejjquejjque en el pueblos se vive mejor gñe.
Ya,claro, por eso los pueblos de han despoblado, por todo lo mejor que se vive.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Te lo explico yo.
> 
> La gente que está detraś de todo eataque contra lso occidentales blancos, nos ve como un virus a erradicar, como parásitos de SU tierra.
> Son odiadores de la humanidad.
> ...



Yo lo veo más como que quieren nuestros recursos. Imagina grandes extensiones de tierra, madera, agua, minas, caza... Tener todo eso sin que nadie se queje porque nadie vive ahí. Que te apuestas a que de pronto sale maná del suelo y nosotros a vivir en una décima planta de X ciudad en 20 metros cuadrados


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esto daría para un debate serio, que deberían tener en Moncloa y no en burbuja.
> 
> Pero vamos, les importa una mierda



El sitio propueso no es serio ni de gente seria.
Me refiero a Moncloa.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo lo veo más como que quieren nuestros recursos. Imagina grandes extensiones de tierra, madera, agua, minas, caza... Tener todo eso sin que nadie se queje porque nadie vive ahí. Que te apuestas a que de pronto sale maná del suelo y nosotros a vivir en una décima planta de X ciudad en 20 metros cuadrados



Si y no.
Introducción del lobo, del oso, de bisontes.
Eso no cuadra con explotaciones de recursos.
Cuadra con las ensoñaciones masonas de una arcadia feliz de animales SIN HOMBRES.

Es una salvajada.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Nadie quiere vivir así.
> Por eso se despuebla.
> 
> Porque la gente HUYE de esa vida.
> ...



¿Pero que mala vida ves en lo que describo? Son comarcas donde hay vida y en las que hay de todo y que los núcleos de población se complementan los unos con los otros, no las Urdes. Comprendo que nadie quiera vivir en un sitio con cuatro cabras y una carretera de tierra, pero es que la mayoría de zonas rurales distan mucho de eso.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> El sitio propueso no es serio ni de gente seria.
> Me refiero a Moncloa.



Joder, pues se les vota para que lo sea


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Si y no.
> Introducción del lobo, del oso, de bisontes.
> Eso no cuadra con explotaciones de recursos.
> Cuadra con las ensoñaciones masonas de una arcadia feliz de animales SIN HOMBRES.
> ...



Los parques nacionales los impulsó realmente en este país FRANCO, el conservacionismo es un movimiento de derechas ya que es un deber preservar y potenciar tanto el patrimonio cultural como el patrimonio natural. Además que los parques naturales si que harían viable el turismo ecológico y rural en la zona que son dos sectores económicos en auge


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Si y no.
> Introducción del lobo, del oso, de bisontes.
> Eso no cuadra con explotaciones de recursos.
> Cuadra con las ensoñaciones masonas de una arcadia feliz de animales SIN HOMBRES.
> ...



Sera que quieren algo para que al emérito le quede más cerca el safari


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Los parques nacionales los impulsó realmente en este país FRANCO, el conservacionismo es un movimiento de derechas ya que es un deber preservar y potenciar tanto el patrimonio cultural como el patrimonio natural. Además que los parques naturales si que harían viable el turismo ecológico y rural en la zona que son dos sectores económicos en auge



Describe el turismo ecológico y rural


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Describe el turismo ecológico y rural



El turismo ecológico es un enfoque de las actividades turísticas en el que se ofrece la observación del medio natural.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> y que necesidad hay de subírsela a Madrid o a un hervidero de canis de mierda como Alicante?



Es que nadie se la esta subiendo. La gente se viene aqui PORQUE QUIERE

Si las putas aldeas de follacabras y cagacorrales se quedan vacias, NO HAY NINGUN PUTO PROBLEMA

No es solo que no haya problema, es que TODOS SALIMOS GANANDO. Las ciudades crecen, se genera mas riqueza, se consumen menos recursos, se ahorra y se despeja una ingente cantidad de suelo ahora maltratado y arrasado por paletos escopeteros puteros BEODOS DE MIERDA que lo arrasan todo, y la naturaleza que siga su curso

Asique, QUE OS FOLLEN, PALETOS


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, pues se les vota para que lo sea



Seguro que votas Podemos (o PSOE) y que todavía crees que te defienden.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Los parques nacionales los impulsó realmente en este país FRANCO, el conservacionismo es un movimiento de derechas ya que es un deber preservar y potenciar tanto el patrimonio cultural como el patrimonio natural. Además que los parques naturales si que harían viable el turismo ecológico y rural en la zona que son dos sectores económicos en auge



No confunda eso con reintroducir fauna salvaje y megafuna en todo el territorio, especialmente cerca de núcleos de población.
Con eso sólo se consigue que la gente viva PRISIONERA en ciudades.
Que es lo que se pretende.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El turismo ecológico es un enfoque de las actividades turísticas en el que se ofrece la observación del medio natural.



Y que nadie quiere.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El turismo ecológico es un enfoque de las actividades turísticas en el que se ofrece la observación del medio natural.



Vamos, ir a ver la berrea


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Seguro que votas Podemos (o PSOE) y que todavía crees que te defienden.



No voto mas que en municipales, y ahí nos conocemos todos


----------



## FernandoIII (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Y que nadie quiere.



Porque lo dirás tú, en todo el mundo está en alza ir a parques naturales y disfrutar de la naturaleza. A mi es el turismo que más me gusta, este verano estuve en León para ver la ciudad y me fui unos días a los Picos de Europa y fue una maravilla.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

jota1971 dijo:


> No es VACIA DE PERSONAS es VACIA de todo tipo de Actividad, la utilización de Madrid como un agujero negro para absorber todo lo absorbible ha VACIADO España de Actividades productivas, FInancieras, culturales, sociales....TODO lo absorbe la Capital



Que mania teneis los putos paletos aldeanos de mierda con pensaros que toda españa es como vuestras aldeas cagacorrales. En la capital viven solo 6 millones de personas, hay otros 40 millones en el resto del pais, con regiones muy ricas, y ciudades muy interesantes y pobladas

Si en vuestras putas aldeas cagacorrales no hay nada, quiza es porque el primer sitio donde no hay nada, es en vuestras cabecitas huecas. Asi que ya podeis espabilar, o hacer la maleta de carton, pero dejar de una puta vez DE DAR POR CULO Y DE ROBARLE EL PUTO DINERO A LOS DEMAS


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y una puta mierda. Los servicios y las infraestructuras tienen que darse en lugares muy concretos, elegidos y definidos, donde o bien sean rentables, o bien sean estrategicos
> 
> Que tu tengas derecho como individuo a ser atendido en un hospital, no significa que tengas derecho a que los de la ciudad te paguen un hospital en tu puto VILLAREBUZNO DE ABAJO, a ver si te enteras de una puta vez
> 
> ...



Aparte de maricón, ahora descubro que también eres gilipollas, porque estás poniendo en mi boca cosas que yo no he dicho.

Qué infraestructuras? he hablado de poner un aeropuerto o un tren?

Nadie pide un hospital en cada pueblo, solo que siga viniendo un puto médico de cabecera una o dos veces por semana, como ha sido toda la vida. La gente que vive en los pueblos es gente mayor muchos ni conducen o no deberían conducir.

Y me reitero en que actualmente las políticas que impone Europa y nuestros políticos traidores deliberadamente aceptan van destinadas a hacer la vida imposible en el medio rural. Poner un peaje a las carreteras, por ejemplo. Porque al principio solo será en las autovías, pero ya anuncian que habrá que pagar en todas las carreteras, y cuando vives en un pueblo pequeño tu única opción de transporte (para comprar cualquier cosa) es el coche privado, no hay autobuses cada 20 minutos ni sería lógico que los hubiera.

Pero nada, vosotros que tan españoles sois en el fondo le habéis comprado el discurso a los indepes y a los ecologetas. Comeréis grillos y alfalfa de bill gates en unos años.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Porque lo dirás tú, en todo el mundo está en alza ir a parques naturales y disfrutar de la naturaleza. A mi es el turismo que más me gusta, este verano estuve en León para ver la ciudad y me fui unos días a los Picos de Europa y fue una maravilla.



Estáis contaminando el medio natural con coches y consumiendo el oxígeno que debería ser para osos y lobos


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sera que quieren algo para que al emérito le quede más cerca el safari



Repites las tontadas de los progres.

Ninguna estupidez de "ejjquejjquejj para el mérito".
Es para que no estemos nosotros, los humanos, que les manchamos su Arcadia feliz.
Para que los hijos que no has tenido no estén.
Por eso te "liberaron".
Por eso te despueblan.
¿YA?

Pues a ver si te enteras y dejas de repetir las estupideces de la izmierda progre.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Nadie pide un hospital en cada pueblo, solo que siga viniendo un puto médico de cabecera una o dos veces por semana, como ha sido toda la vida. La gente que vive en los pueblos es gente mayor muchos ni conducen o no deberían conducir.



Pues coges a tu padre y te lo llevas a vivir a zamora. Yo no tengo por que mamarme una lista de espera de 2 años para que me atiendan, porque a los putos paletos de mierda se os antoja tener consulta privada personalizada con el vaguivago desplazandose en persona a vuestros putos cortijos a postrarse de rodillitas ante vos como si fuerais putos sultanes

TE LLEVAS A TU PADRE AL PUTO ZAMORA, y punto pelota, ladron subnormal


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Repites las tontadas de los porgres.
> 
> Ninguna estupidez de "ejjquejjquejj para el mérito".
> Es para que no estemos nosotros, los humanos, que le smanchamos su Arcadia feliz.
> ...



Tienes el humor en el ojal, joder...


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Pero que mala vida ves en lo que describo? Son comarcas donde hay vida y en las que hay de todo y que los núcleos de población se complementan los unos con los otros, no las Urdes. Comprendo que nadie quiera vivir en un sitio con cuatro cabras y una carretera de tierra, pero es que la mayoría de zonas rurales distan mucho de eso.



¿Qué ven de malo todos los jçovenes, jóvenas, jovenos y "Jovellanos" que se han largado de esa vida feliz que describes?
Porque todos esos, esas y eses "algo" malo verían.
Así que habla con ellos y les convences para vivir el paraíso donde para comprar un sartén tienes que irte al pueblo de al lado.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tienes el humor en el ojal, joder...



Sí.
Y si el humor es encima con lugares comunes de la puta izmierda que ha reventado la sociedad más.

Porque esto no es cosa del emérito (lojj fachajj).
Esto es cosa de la puta izmierda de los progres.

Así que si viene alguien y todavía hace humor en contra de los que no lo han hecho, me corrompe, sí.
Despierta coño, despierta.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Pero nada, vosotros que tan españoles sois en el fondo le habéis comprado el discurso a los indepes y a los ecologetas. Comeréis grillos y alfalfa de bill gates en unos años.



El 90% de gente que de verdad se dedica ala agricultura vive en ciudades. Y bastante grandes (elche, murcia, orihuela, villena, cartagena, lorca, el ejido, almeria, gandia, valencia) y todas esas comarcas que conforman la region hortofruticola mas productiva de europa

La GENTUZA de las putas aldeas escopeteras cagacorrales, lo unico que haceis es pasaros el puto dia entero en la casa de putas de la carretera nacional BEODOS hasta las putas cejas, y luego a pegar escopetazos ala madre de bambi, hasta arrasar toda la naturaleza, para quitaros las putas frustraciones de la mierda de vida paleta gitana y torera que teneis

Hacer la maleta y largaros a un sitio productivo y dejar de una puta vez de robarle a los demas, escoria


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> LA cosa es ¿qué se puede hacer para que Zamora vuelva a tener esa población? O también ¿por qué León o Valladolid (bueno, esta última es obvio) no han caído de esa manera ? ¿ qué les falta a Guadalajara o Segovia para que la gente no vaya teniendo Madrid a media hora mientras Toledo, a similar distancia, vive un boom? Habría que ver provincia por provincia los factores que mueven a la gente. Zamora no es una provincia con escasez de infraestructuras, así que si los zamoranos del rural muestran tanto deseo de huir, lo primero que necesitan es saber qué pasa en la provincia para que tantos quieran escapar de ella. Lo mismo le valdría a otras como Ávila o Soria.
> 
> 
> En general se observa un movimiento secular de la población desde el NO interior y de algunas otras zonas , de las que huye el que puede, hacia Madrid, Cataluña y SE. ES llamativo el éxito demográfico de Murcia o el crecimiento reciente de Albacete y el boom almeriense, o el estancamiento del PV desde los 80 (y sigue siendo una región rica) así que no todo es depresión y huida hacia las capitales.
> ...



Bueno, León lleva 60 años perdiendo población a un ritmo bastante acelerado también. Se mantienen mejor porque partían de una población muy fuerte. La única provincia que ha crecido es Valladolid.

Pero sí, ese éxodo es una tendencia que comenzó hace varias generaciones en todo el NO interior y tiene múltiples factores.

Pero en los últimos años se ha acelerado. Me conformaría con que dejen de tocar los cojones con prohibiciones absurdas al campo de los ecolojetas y una fiscalidad especial para empresas y microempresas instaladas en municipios de menos de 20.000 habitantes.


----------



## reconvertido (12 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Porque lo dirás tú, en todo el mundo está en alza ir a parques naturales y disfrutar de la naturaleza. A mi es el turismo que más me gusta, este verano estuve en León para ver la ciudad y me fui unos días a los Picos de Europa y fue una maravilla.



Minoría, como te digo.

Y llevar MASIVAMENTE gente a parques anturales y sitios vírgenes los desvirtúa.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué ven de malo todos los jçovenes, jóvenas, jovenos y "Jovellanos" que se han largado de esa vida feliz que describes?
> Porque todos esos, esas y eses "algo" malo verían.
> Así que habla con ellos y les convences para vivir el paraíso donde para comprar un sartén tienes que irte al pueblo de al lado.



Ven que han estudiado algo que no pueden desarrollar en el medio rural, coño.

Pero que ir al pueblo de al lado? Si hay mercados que te surten de todo, pequeños comercios ... Hace 60 años la gente no salía del suyo y tenía de todo


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No voto mas que en municipales, y ahí nos conocemos todos



Yo votaríai con querellas personales para auditar a los sátrapas.
De hecho en mi CCAA me lo estoy pensando con ciertas disposiciones de algún cargo electo.

Y cuando esto pase quizás me dedique a intentar meter en la cárcel a esa persona, por terrorista de Estado.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Sí.
> Y si el humor es encima con lugares comunes de la puta izmierda que ha reventado la sociedad más.
> 
> Porque esto no es cosa del emérito (lojj fachajj).
> ...



No te estoy entendiendo una mierda


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Yo votaríai con querellas personales para auditar a los sátrapas.
> De hecho en mi CCAA me lo estoy pensando con ciertas disposiciones de algún cargo electo.
> 
> Y cuando esto pase quizás me dedique a intentar meter en la cárcel a esa persona, por terrorista de Estado.



De qué comunidad eres?


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ven que han estudiado algo que no pueden desarrollar en el medio rural, coño.
> 
> Pero que ir al pueblo de al lado? Si hay mercados que te surten de todo, pequeños comercios ... Hace 60 años la gente no salía del suyo y tenía de todo



Hace 60 años las mozas eran hacendosas, prudentes, temerosas de dios y dulces y fieles.
Y sabían cocinar y hacer pasteles.

Lo que al gente ve es que el pueblo es opresivo y falta de todo.

Y con la mecanización del campo sobra gente en lo agrario.
Y el que no heredó tierras, ni fue bien casada, que se joda y se muera de hambre en una vid de miseria.
O emigra y se va a la ciudad, claro.


----------



## RRMartinez (13 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El 90% de gente que de verdad se dedica ala agricultura vive en ciudades. Y bastante grandes (elche, murcia, orihuela, villena, cartagena, lorca, el ejido, almeria, gandia, valencia) y todas esas comarcas que conforman la region hortofruticola mas productiva de europa
> 
> La GENTUZA de las putas aldeas escopeteras cagacorrales, lo unico que haceis es pasaros el puto dia entero en la casa de putas de la carretera nacional BEODOS hasta las putas cejas, y luego a pegar escopetazos ala madre de bambi, hasta arrasar toda la naturaleza, para quitaros las putas frustraciones de la mierda de vida paleta gitana y torera que teneis
> 
> Hacer la maleta y largaros a un sitio productivo y dejar de una puta vez de robarle a los demas, escoria



La ganadería extensiva, que es la forma más sostenible de producir carne, se hace en el interior de España. En Castilla, Extremadura y Andalucía.

Y mira, yo no vivo en un pueblo ni me dedico a la agricultura, pero sí que cazo. Y si me cruzo un lobo puedes estar seguro que le meto un tiro aunque esté prohibido, y si me cruzo contigo con más motivo te llevarías un tiro entre las cejas.

Y no hables de sitios productivos tú, que vives de tus padres sin dar un palo al agua.

Ahora vete a sorber pollones de mañacos, nini.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Bueno, León lleva 60 años perdiendo población a un ritmo bastante acelerado también. Se mantienen mejor porque partían de una población muy fuerte. La única provincia que ha crecido es Valladolid.
> 
> Pero sí, ese éxodo es una tendencia que comenzó hace varias generaciones en todo el NO interior y tiene múltiples factores.
> 
> Pero en los últimos años se ha acelerado. Me conformaría con que dejen de tocar los cojones con prohibiciones absurdas al campo de los ecolojetas y una fiscalidad especial para empresas y microempresas instaladas en municipios de menos de 20.000 habitantes.



Proporcionalmente León pierde menos que Zamora, Ávila o Soria. Pierde porque casi todas lo hacen, pero la capital y alrededores aguantan. Al final tener una capital decente yo creo que ayuda, Salamanca, Burgos o León parecen mejores opciones para emigrar desde el pueblo que Zamora, Soria o Ávila, que son realmente pueblos grandes.

Bueno, y Castilla-La Mancha aguanta mejor, ahi no hay grandes ciudades (Albacete es su NY), pero sí una cantidad importante de pueblos grandes que resisten mejor la atracción de Madrid. Toledo está en boom demográfico pero Albacete no va mal y CR, la primera en tener AVE, lleva 50 años con los mismos habitantes, que no es mal logro comparando con la Meseta septentrional.

Al final la cosa se queda en que Zamora, Soria, Segovia y Ávila pierden población de manera acusada , el N y E de Burgos también pero la capital aguanta, y en Aragón sólo Teruel pierde realmente, mientras que Lugo , Orense, Cuenca , Palencia (fuera de la capital), las dos extremeñas y más recientemente Asturias (que gana velocidad y va a perder un 10% adicional en 15 años cuando le ha llevado más de 30 perder un 9%) van hacia abajo pero en el caso de las gallegas las vecinas provincias costeras ganan. León pierde pero a ritmo más leve aunque, como Asturias, crece en años recientes.

Tampoco parece una cosa tan grave para montar partidos y exigir no se sabe qué. En ninguna de esas provincias "abandonadas" es viable un aeropuerto (o uno más, porque algunas tienen), todas tienen buenas autopistas , la mayoría AVE, algunas -más de las que deberian- su universidad o centros de otra... simplemente da la impresión de que carecen de masa critica para mantener a las generaciones más jóvenes viviendo en sitios sin lugares de entretenimiento a la altura de lo que desean.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De qué comunidad eres?



Es uno de los secretos mejor guardados del foro.
Me tendreís que torturar para sacármelo.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te estoy entendiendo una mierda



Lee los tres post seguidos.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Me conformaría con que dejen de tocar los cojones con prohibiciones absurdas al campo de los ecolojetas y una fiscalidad especial





Pojjjjjjjjj claro, los paletos escopeteros cagacorrales tenemos derechito a TODO TODO Y TODO, queremos que venga el vaguivago a atendernos personalmente a nuestra casa en el ranjerober porque nosotros lo valemos, y queremos ser un paraisito fiscal porque somos mas chulos beodos analfabetos y puteros que nadie

Y queremos bula pa que nos dejen quemar y cortar hasta el ultimo arbol y escopetear hasta la extincion hasta el ultimo animal. Y asi es como zamora se convertira en FRANFUR en 2 lustros

Con la PUTA ESCORIA que sois, todo lo que puedo decir es que me alegro de que os esteis extinguiendo a toda reputisima ostia. Vuestra desaparicion, la bendicion para españa


----------



## RRMartinez (13 Dic 2021)

Fomentó aún más la emigración a Vascongadas y a Barcelona, pensando que si inundaba de castellanos las provincias rebeldes diluiría el nacionalismo. Creó la zona franca en el.puerto de bcn, llenó Vitoria de industrias públicas que podrían haber estado en cualquier otra ciudsd etc.

Al final buena parte de los maketos y charnegos se volvieron unos traidores nacionalistas y esas dos regiones son aún más ricas que antes. Bueno, Cataluña ya ni eso gracias a su viaje a Ítaca.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Hace 60 años las mozas eran hacendosas, prudentes, temerosas de dios y dulces y fieles.
> Y sabían cocinar y hacer pasteles.
> 
> Lo que al gente ve es que el pueblo es opresivo y falta de todo.
> ...



¿Cuáles son las carreras universitarias que se pueden desarrollar en el campo?


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las carreras universitarias que se pueden desarrollar en el campo?



Ingenierias agrónomas y forestales.
Ingenierías de todo tipo SI HUBIERA INDUSTRIA (que no tenemos).
Arquitectura.
Enfermeria y medicina.
Veterinaria.
Y todo tipo de actividades profesionales (fp).
Pero todo esto es SI HUBIERA MASA DE GENTE SUFICIENTE.
No la hay.

Y la gente se va fuera con la excusa de estudiar, no por estudiar.
Quiere otras cosas que matar lagartos a pedradas.


----------



## Glokta (13 Dic 2021)

No es verdad. En el pueblo de mis abuelos en su buena época había 3/4 tiendas de comestibles, una tienda de ropa, una pequeña tienda de juguetes, un quiosco, una panadería, una pequeña sucursal de banco, un cuartel de la g.civil y un pequeño cine paco. Ahora solo queda una tienda de comestibles

Lo cual responde a que la generación de mis padres y tíos (boomers) se sacaron títulos universitarios y se fueron en masa


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ingenierias agrónomas y forestales.
> Ingenierías de todo tipo SI HUBIERA INDUSTRIA (que no tenemos).
> Enfermeria y medicina.
> Veterinaria.
> ...



De mis amigos que viven fuera observo que todos han optado por carreras de marketing, publicidad e informática. Lógicamente no pueden desarrollarlas en un entorno no urbano.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

Esto además pasa en todas partes. En USA que de 1950 a hoy ha crecido un 125%, hay también tendencias aunque allí sólo un estado de momento pierde en términos absolutos.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

La escala es importante ahí . Conozco a un importador de vacuno que me dice que en España no tiene proveedores fiables que le puedan suministrar los volúmenes que demanda y ha terminado enganchado a proveedores daneses, holandeses y alemanes. Países que todos juntos son más pequeños que España pero tienen el negocio ganadero montado a gran escala con capacidad para comprometer volúmenes y exportar en masa. Esto falta en España.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Dic 2021)

La Sagra tenía la actual población de China en el siglo XII.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De mis amigos que viven fuera observo que todos han optado por carreras de marketing, publicidad e informática. Lógicamente no pueden desarrollarlas en un entorno no urbano.



Marketing: parasitario.
Publicidad: parasitario.
Informática: si hubiera empresas de software, como en USA... Pero no hay.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Marketing: parasitario.
> Publicidad: parasitario.
> Informática: si hubiera empresas de software, como en USA... Pero no hay.



Joder, estamos on fire... Yo me voy a dormir, que mis ocho horas parasitarias de mañana no se van a trabajar solas


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Marketing: parasitario.
> Publicidad: parasitario.
> Informática: si hubiera empresas de software, como en USA... Pero no hay.



Quizá sí podría ser útil diseñar currículos adaptados al medio rural en estudios superiores y FP de Turismo, agronomía, empresariales, etc. Muchos problemas del campo español no son por falta de capital (hay mucho ahorro estúpidamente metido en depósitos o pisos de mierda en la capital provincial) sino de espíritu y formación empresarial. Falta escala en casi cualquier negocio, a pocos, aunque cada vez a más, se les ocurre desintermediar y comercializar producto bruto o elaborado mediante una simple página web, hay mil cosas por hacer. Pero si, teniendo tu padre tierra y tú al menos cierto conocimiento del negocio, tu aspiración es estudiar lo más lejos posible algo que te permita ser funcionario o vagazo powerpointero en una gran empresa, pues tú mismo matas a tu tierra. 

Un amigo está buscando terrenos por Lugo y Asturias y se encuentra con enorme frecuencia con que los propietarios, ya nietos del último que trabajó esos campos, viven en Madrid, Vigo, Bilbao o Gijón y dicen que no venden ni tampoco arriendan terrenos, que eso era "del güelu" y ahí se queda que "para lo que me vas a dar, yo no lo necesito " De nuevo, el mayor asesino de los pueblos muchas veces es el habitante o sus descendientes.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Quizá sí podría ser útil diseñar currículos adaptados al medio rural en estudios superiores y FP de Turismo, agronomía, empresariales, etc. Muchos problemas del campo español no son por falta de capital (hay mucho ahorro estúpidamente metido en depósitos o pisos de mierda en la capital provincial) sino de espíritu y formación empresarial. Falta escala en casi cualquier negocio, a pocos, aunque cada vez a más, se les ocurre desintermediar y comercializar producto bruto o elaborado mediante una simple página web, hay mil cosas por hacer. Pero si, teniendo tu padre tierra y tú al menos cierto conocimiento del negocio, tu aspiración es estudiar lo más lejos posible algo que te permita ser funcionario o vagazo powerpointero en una gran empresa, pues tú mismo matas a tu tierra.
> 
> Un amigo está buscando terrenos por Lugo y Asturias y se encuentra con enorme frecuencia con que los propietarios, ya nietos del último que trabajó esos campos, viven en Madrid, Vigo, Bilbao o Gijón y dicen que no venden ni tampoco arriendan terrenos, que eso era "del güelu" y ahí se queda que "para lo que me vas a dar, yo no lo necesito " De nuevo, el mayor asesino de los pueblos muchas veces es el habitante o sus descendientes.



Ya está todo dicho.

Terratenientes minifundistas bloqueando todo.
Tener sin usar, ni dejar hacer (cainismo, no sea que el otro pueda hacer lo que yo no supe).


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ya está todo dicho.
> 
> Terratenientes minifundistas bloqueando todo.
> Tener sin usar, ni dejar hacer (cainismo, no sea que el otro pueda hacer lo que yo no supe).



Luego los hay que sí quieren trabajar y salen cosas como esta









Foie de oca extremeño que se sirve en la mesa de Obama


El presidente de Estados Unidos ha probado el producto que Eduardo Sousa elabora con un millar de aves en una finca de Pallares




www.hoy.es





El mejor foie del mundo en Extremadura. Eso sí, trabajando. En España hay una mina de oro en alimentación ecológica y de lujo, pero no plantando patatas o haciendo vino peleón como el abuelo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Quién quisiera irse a Barcelona como la están dejando los caganzis chupaculos de menas...


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Luego los hay que sí quieren trabajar y salen cosas como esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mina para una minoria de propietarios.
Eso no va a generar empleo masivo de calidad.
Solo detrae recursos del agro de alimentación para todos, convirtiendo todavía en más difícil sobrevivir aquí.


----------



## DMYS (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Amego no procupar. Yo habla mocho idiomas. Yo va a Barcelona.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Para eso estan los trirraciales moros de mierda con un CI de 70


----------



## Fiallo (13 Dic 2021)

*La solución para la españa vaciada es petarla de colonos europeos y eurodescendientes criollos de hispanoamerica.*


----------



## HATE (13 Dic 2021)

La verdad es que me cuesta entender que alguien abandone una vida tranquila en un pueblo para irse a vivir a un piso colmena en Madrid lleno de rumanos y tiraflechas.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Dic 2021)

Fiallo dijo:


> *La solución para la españa vaciada es petarla de colonos europeos y eurodescendientes criollos de hispanoamerica.*



Como si la raza sirviera de algo, esa gente lleva la barbarie americana grabada a fuego.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Mina para una minoria de propietarios.
> Eso no va a generar empleo masivo de calidad.
> Solo detrae recursos del agro de alimentación para todos, convirtiendo todavía en más difícil sobrevivir aquí.



Bueno, tampoco es eso. Hablo en general de elevar la calidad del producto . Esto en España tiene mucho por hacer y ya se nota en el vino. Muchos herederos jóvenes se han dado cuenta de que la mierda de vino que hacía su padre no sirve más que para una alcoholera y se han puesto manos a la obra. Hace 20 años te ofrecían un vino de León, Ciudad Real, Albacete o Zamora e invitabas al generoso a metérselo por el culo. Hoy hay muy buenos vinos (y también muy malos) en cualquier parte de España. Y es gracias a que hay quien ha puesto en valor el patrimonio familiar, estudiado enología o buscado ayuda técnica externa, invertido, y dado la vuelta a la situación. Con un producto vulgar o directamente malo, cantidades bajas y calidad no homogénea, no se va a ninguna parte. Ahora falta que muchos más aprendan a sacar aceites diferenciados, quesos de calidad, carnes que se diferencien de la competencia...


----------



## Legio_VII (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ya eso es consumo de canabis reconocido. Después cuando miden la proporción de restos de cocaina en el agua resulta que Miranda del Ebro consume 8 veces más cocaina por habitante que en Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volviendo a lo importante: las ciudades hace mucho que se convirtieron en un estercolero. Como yo creo en el balance de poderes... ya es hora de que todos los vagos y maleantes que viven del estado en las ciudades y en la costa empiecen a tener alguien que les toque los cojones y haga de balance. En general la gente de las ciudades es debil, vaga, vive del dinero de los demas y esta amariconada.

Arriba España.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Como si la raza sirviera de algo, esa gente lleva la barbarie americana grabada a fuego.



Otro hispanchista que niega la genética.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Volviendo a lo importante: las ciudades hace mucho que se convirtieron en un estercolero. Como yo creo en el balance de poderes... ya es hora de que todos los vagos y maleantes que viven del estado en las ciudades y en la costa empiecen a tener alguien que les toque los cojones y haga de balance. En general la gente de las ciudades es debil, vaga, vive del dinero de los demas y esta amariconada.
> 
> Arriba España.



Vamos que ni un argumento. Dónde hay más gente viviendo del estado y vagueando es en los pueblos. Si eliminasemos los políticos, funciovagos, la PAC y las paguitas no quedaba ni Dios en los pueblos pequeños de este país


----------



## Legio_VII (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Vamos que ni un argumento. Dónde hay más gente viviendo del estado y vagueando es en los pueblos. Si eliminasemos los políticos, funciovagos, la PAC y las paguitas no quedaba ni Dios en los pueblos pequeños de este país



Los argumentos son cosa de rojos (y para rojos que no quieren creer en nada). Viva la Muerte!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Nadie os odia por ser de pueblo, lo que no es normal es que queréis que se os subvencione un modo de vida particular que es obsoleto y cuesta miles de millones de euros para la absoluta nada.



Que yo ya he dicho que no estoy de acuerdo de subvencionar gilipolleces.
Pero habláis cómo si en la ciudad no hubiese subvenciones estúpidas. Y no paran de llevarse dinero para oficinas de mierda, "espectáculos" y chiriguitos de putas, maricones y menas. No me jodas. aquí no genera nada por si mismo ni el tato


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que yo ya he dicho que no estoy de acuerdo de subvencionar gilipolleces.
> Pero habláis cómo si en la ciudad no hubiese subvenciones estúpidas. Y no paran de llevarse dinero para oficinas de mierda, "espectáculos" y chiriguitos de putas, maricones y menas. No me jodas. aquí no genera nada por si mismo ni el tato



Hay subvenciones en todas partes, la diferencia es que las ciudades no viven de esta y contribuyen a la hucha, mientras que los pueblos si le quitas las subvenciones colapsarían en cuestión de semanas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es que nadie se la esta subiendo. La gente se viene aqui PORQUE QUIERE
> 
> Si las putas aldeas de follacabras y cagacorrales se quedan vacias, NO HAY NINGUN PUTO PROBLEMA
> 
> ...



Al final va a ser verdad eso de que te pegaban los demás chavales en tus vacaciones en las pedroñeras.
La gente se va porque todo se lo dan a 4 ciudades contadas. No porque quieran irse a Madrid. La gente normal por lo general quiere quedarse en su casa, las putas y los maricones se quieren ir a la ciudad para ser putas y maricones sin que les señalen.

Y manda cojones que hable de arrasar suelo alguien de la puta Comunidad Valenciana, que os habéis follado toda la costa, por poner un ejemplo. Que sois una panda de canis y trileros de mierda. Habéis jodido 8000000 km de costa y más cosas para que vayamos nosotros y vuestros paletos de inetrior a beber y a follar. Ah, y los guiris, vuestros amados guiris también.

Nada, a disfrutar del catalán ese que os están metiendo por el culo. Deja de hablar mi idioma de PALETO.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Hay subvenciones en todas partes, la diferencia es que las ciudades no viven de esta y contribuyen a la hucha, mientras que los pueblos si le quitas las subvenciones colapsarían en cuestión de semanas.



Hay ciudades que también colapsarían si se diese el caso.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Vosotros a meter moronegros claro que si.... que son los geneticamente mas parecidos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Porque lo dirás tú, en todo el mundo está en alza ir a parques naturales y disfrutar de la naturaleza. A mi es el turismo que más me gusta, este verano estuve en León para ver la ciudad y me fui unos días a los Picos de Europa y fue una maravilla.



Para eso tiene que quedar el interior no? Para que vengáis con vuestros SUVs de mierda a hacer el imbecil y hacer fotos. No?
Ahora mismo por trabajo estoy en Madrid y nada más que hay panchos, moros, negros, putas, maricones y clasemedianos que se creen ricos con suvs de mierda. Así que tengo que quedarme aquí ya para siempre para que cuando vayáis a los "parques naturales" no haya lugareños jodiendoos no?

Iros a la mierda hombre.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Vosotros a meter moronegros claro que si.... que son los geneticamente mas parecidos.



Es un magrebí cacalan.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Dic 2021)

Fiallo dijo:


> Es un magrebí cacalan.



El tarzanete que cuelga del culo del magrebi cacalan, mas bien.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mejor amegos segarros que españordos catalanófobos.



Y asi os vá y dentro de unos años Alá os dirá donde ir...


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...




Siempre estuvo vaciada, pero nunca antes sus botos fueron tan determinantes


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ingenierias agrónomas y forestales.
> Ingenierías de todo tipo SI HUBIERA INDUSTRIA (que no tenemos).
> Arquitectura.
> Enfermeria y medicina.
> ...



FIN DEL HILO.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Dic 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Y asi os vá y dentro de unos años Alá os dirá donde ir...



Los cacalanes comenzaron a importar basura magrebí que tener una familia numerosa para buscar su independencia.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Para eso tiene que quedar el interior no? Para que vengáis con vuestros SUVs de mierda a hacer el imbecil y hacer fotos. No?
> Ahora mismo por trabajo estoy en Madrid y nada más que hay panchos, moros, negros, putas, maricones y clasemedianos que se creen ricos con suvs de mierda. Así que tengo que quedarme aquí ya para siempre para que cuando vayáis a los "parques naturales" no haya lugareños jodiendoos no?
> 
> Iros a la mierda hombre.



Pues nada, que todo el campo español esté pelado, no tenga encanto alguno y que se arrase con toda la fauna del país. Tenéis la mentalidad de los negros de Haití


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Dic 2021)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Volviendo a lo importante: las ciudades hace mucho que se convirtieron en un estercolero. Como yo creo en el balance de poderes... ya es hora de que todos los vagos y maleantes que viven del estado en las ciudades y en la costa empiecen a tener alguien que les toque los cojones y haga de balance. En general la gente de las ciudades es debil, vaga, vive del dinero de los demas y esta amariconada.
> 
> Arriba España.



Anda, tira para clase y no te dejes otra vez la mochila, anda


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Dic 2021)

Fiallo dijo:


> *La solución para la españa vaciada es petarla de colonos europeos y eurodescendientes criollos de hispanoamerica.*



La solucion es el teletrabajo.... y no estar hacinados en Madrid.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Para eso tiene que quedar el interior no? Para que vengáis con vuestros SUVs de mierda a hacer el imbecil y hacer fotos. No?
> Ahora mismo por trabajo estoy en Madrid y nada más que hay panchos, moros, negros, putas, maricones y clasemedianos que se creen ricos con suvs de mierda. Así que tengo que quedarme aquí ya para siempre para que cuando vayáis a los "parques naturales" no haya lugareños jodiendoos no?
> 
> Iros a la mierda hombre.



Nadie te manda que te quedes en Madrid, te puedes ir a Múnich o Innsbruck, o Copenhague.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La solucion es el teletrabajo.... y no estar hacinados en Madrid.



No, por mucho teletrabajo que haya, al final algunos días hay que ir a la oficina. La solución en ciertas zonas es tener suelo barato o prácticamente gratis para industrias medianas o pequeñas, que haya suficiente oferta de casas a buen precio (mucha España vaciadad pero en muchos pueblos no se ven ventas de casas, ni de buen ni de mal precio), y que los ayuntamientos agilicen mucho los trámites burocráticos para cualquier negocio, ofrecer alguna ventaja vaya.

En muchos pueblos de Castilla la Mancha cercanos a Madrid, con Bono se ofrecía suelo gratis a empresarios si contrataban a gente de la Comunidad Autónoma. ¿Qué pasó? Se instalaron una cantidad respetable de empresas. En cambio en Castilla y León, dando se supone a zonas más ricas de Madrid como es el norte, tiene en esas zonas pegadas muchas menos empresas.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

Glokta dijo:


> No es verdad. En el pueblo de mis abuelos en su buena época había 3/4 tiendas de comestibles, una tienda de ropa, una pequeña tienda de juguetes, un quiosco, una panadería, una pequeña sucursal de banco, un cuartel de la g.civil y un pequeño cine paco. Ahora solo queda una tienda de comestibles
> 
> Lo cual responde a que la generación de mis padres y tíos (boomers) se sacaron títulos universitarios y se fueron en masa



Normal, querían tener una vida mejor. Cuando ofertan una plaza en un pueblo con un trabajo y alquiler barato, hay tropecientas mil solicitudes, la solución en los pueblos ya saben.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

pacomer dijo:


> El adjetivo debe ser vacìa. Lo de vaciada es un invento de los rojos para echarle la culpa al "capitalismo" madrileño y similares de haber vaciado la Arcadìa feliz que eran las comarcas rurales , miserables y pobres de España. Como si a los campesinos y paletos muertos de hambre hubiera que obligarlos a salir del secarral y las 4 cabras a punta de pistola para que fueran a Madrid.
> En fin otra tomadura de pelo màs de los putos rojos. Como siempre buscando follòn e inventarse problemas para robarle el dinero a los remeros de ciudad.



Correcto, el problema es que toda la derecha también se ha apropiado de ese término por motivos electoralistas.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> No, por mucho teletrabajo que haya, al final algunos días hay que ir a la oficina. La solución en ciertas zonas es tener suelo barato o prácticamente gratis para industrias medianas o pequeñas, que haya suficiente oferta de casas a buen precio (mucha España vaciadad pero en muchos pueblos no se ven ventas de casas, ni de buen ni de mal precio), y que los ayuntamientos agilicen mucho los trámites burocráticos para cualquier negocio, ofrecer alguna ventaja vaya.
> 
> En muchos pueblos de Castilla la Mancha cercanos a Madrid, con Bono se ofrecía suelo gratis a empresarios si contrataban a gente de la Comunidad Autónoma. ¿Qué pasó? Se instalaron una cantidad respetable de empresas. En cambio en Castilla y León, dando se supone a zonas más ricas de Madrid como es el norte, tiene en esas zonas pegadas muchas menos empresas.



Llama la atención la desolación absoluta de todo el tramo burgalés de la A-1 hasta que llegas a Aranda. Al lado de Madrid y está totalmente muerto todo. Por la A-6 tampoco hay gran cosa, en cambio por la A-4 y la de Toledo hay vida más allá de Madrid. Y la A-2 es un continuo urbano e industrial.

Respecto al teletrabajo, el problema es también de precios de la vivienda. Si el ayuntamiento de Cuenca lograse urbanizar todo el hueco hasta la estación de modo elegante y sin generar pelotazos, quizá si podría atraer a madrileños hartos de la vida capitalina. Pero si las casas son solo algo más baratas o la oferta que hay es poca y vieja y no se hace nada por llenar el hueco hasta la estación... también tendrían que promoverlo de alguna manera (un iRPF algo más bajo que el de Madrid en las comunidades vecinas, campañas publicitarias...).


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

jota1971 dijo:


> No es VACIA DE PERSONAS es VACIA de todo tipo de Actividad, la utilización de Madrid como un agujero negro para absorber todo lo absorbible ha VACIADO España de Actividades productivas, FInancieras, culturales, sociales....TODO lo absorbe la Capital....Lo de la población y el número de personas es un dato más , ni mucho menos el más importante.....España es un enorme agujero Negro con el epicentro en Madrid,,,vamos, me parece evidente, con las únicas excepciones de las Tierras que resisten el saqueo.



El único agujero negro es Madrid. ¿Y Barcelona, Bilbao,Valencia, Málaga, Zaragoza, Valladolid y alguna más no lo son? Pero si ahora hay taifas que se supone que velan por su terruño.


----------



## workforfood (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Llama la atención la desolación absoluta de todo el tramo burgalés de la A-1 hasta que llegas a Aranda. Al lado de Madrid y está totalmente muerto todo. Por la A-6 tampoco hay gran cosa, en cambio por la A-4 y la de Toledo hay vida más allá de Madrid.



Está tan muerto como la línea Burgos-Madrid directo.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Llama la atención la desolación absoluta de todo el tramo burgalés de la A-1 hasta que llegas a Aranda. Al lado de Madrid y está totalmente muerto todo. Por la A-6 tampoco hay gran cosa, en cambio por la A-4 y la de Toledo hay vida más allá de Madrid.



Correcto, totalmente cierto, en Illescas hay un polígono industrial más que respetable, es lo que hace simplemente políticas de suelo gratis o muy barato y tratar de incentivar a las empresas para que se instalen, en vez de estar todo el día quejándose de la falta de inversiones.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> La industria no se crea porque tu lo digas, si no porque hay un capital y conocimiento previo para industrializar esa zona.



Pues el franquismo lo hizo, fíjate tú.... O sea, que había capital, pese a estar el pais arruinado, y conocimiento "previo" pese a venir prácticamente de la nada en temas industriales.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

workforfood dijo:


> Está tan muerto como la línea Burgos-Madrid directo.



Otra cosa tremenda de España. Hubo cierres ferroviarios masivos en los 80 pero además se mantienen abandonadas muchas líneas que oficialmente siguen en marcha.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Correcto, totalmente cierto, en Illescas hay un polígono industrial más que respetable, es lo que hace simplemente políticas de suelo gratis o muy barato y tratar de incentivar a las empresas para que se instalen, en vez de estar todo el día quejándose de la falta de inversiones.



Por eso Toledo tiene más de 700k habitantes y ya es la provincia castellana más poblada tras Madrid y seguirá seguramente creciendo
Una cosa curiosa es que Toledo es ahora mismo la provincia ideal para un aeropuerto y no se plantea, pero sí hay propuestas extravagantes en Navalcarnero, que ni tren tiene.

Estaría en Ocaña, donde el actual aeródromo
Nudo de carreteras, ferrocarril (convencional y la LAV de Valencia, que pasa por ahí mismo y es fácil sacarle una estación), espacio de sobra y te sale el Gatwick de Madrid (esta más lejos de Barajas que LHR de LGW), un aeropuerto ideal para low cost y para servir al Sur industrial de Madrid y el Norte de Toledo, o a Cuenca o a los pueblos grandes de CR que caen cerca (Alcázar, Manzanares).


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (13 Dic 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Pues el franquismo lo hizo, fíjate tú.... O sea, que había capital, pese a estar el pais arruinado, y conocimiento "previo" pese a venir prácticamente de la nada en temas industriales.



En España se fabricaban coches y aviones antes de Franco, que no eramos Marruecos


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Por eso Toledo tiene más de 700k habitantes y ya es la provincia castellana más poblada tras Madrid y seguirá seguramente creciendo.








Toledo es de las provincias que más crecen de toda España. La Sagra es la nueva Fuelnabrada o Leganes y además alrededor de la capital hay un potente sector turístico y de ocio (Puy du Fou, varios campos de golf y fincas sobre todo). La única zona de la meseta que fija población con fuerza es Madrid y en menor medida Albacete, ambas son provincias urbanas.
Por cierto, de un tema del que no habla nadie es de como Madrid capta fondos Europeos de forma indirecta. CLM es considerada una región en desarrollo por la UE, por lo que cualquier inversión industrial que cree empleo fijo puede llegar a estar subvencionada en un 35%, muchas empresas aprovechan esto y fijan su sede en Madrid mientras construyen sus centros productivos en Toledo y Guadalajara que están a 40 minutos en coche de sus oficinas y tienen infraestructura de primera. Cataluña y el norte de España (excepto Galicia que si es una región que es prioritaria para los fondos de la UE) no tienen esta ventaja y muchos empresarios van directamente a Madrid por las ventajas fiscales (a 40 minutos regiones que reciben subvenciones comunitarias), económicas y de concentración que tiene la ciudad.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (13 Dic 2021)

pacomer dijo:


> El adjetivo debe ser vacìa. Lo de vaciada es un invento de los rojos para echarle la culpa al "capitalismo" madrileño y similares de haber vaciado la Arcadìa feliz que eran las comarcas rurales , miserables y pobres de España. Como si a los campesinos y paletos muertos de hambre hubiera que obligarlos a salir del secarral y las 4 cabras a punta de pistola para que fueran a Madrid.
> En fin otra tomadura de pelo màs de los putos rojos. Como siempre buscando follòn e inventarse problemas para robarle el dinero a los remeros de ciudad.



Puede ser correcto, vaciada porque la prosperidad de otras regiones hizo que mucha gente huyera para conseguir un porvenir mejor. La mentira parcial reside en decir que son regiones "olvidadas", en algunos casos es cierto que hubo cierta industria que acabó perdida por diversas cuestiones (no solo políticas), pero en otros jamás hubo nada aparte de campo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> No, por mucho teletrabajo que haya, al final algunos días hay que ir a la oficina. La solución en ciertas zonas es tener suelo barato o prácticamente gratis para industrias medianas o pequeñas, que haya suficiente oferta de casas a buen precio (mucha España vaciadad pero en muchos pueblos no se ven ventas de casas, ni de buen ni de mal precio), y que los ayuntamientos agilicen mucho los trámites burocráticos para cualquier negocio, ofrecer alguna ventaja vaya.
> 
> En muchos pueblos de Castilla la Mancha cercanos a Madrid, con Bono se ofrecía suelo gratis a empresarios si contrataban a gente de la Comunidad Autónoma. ¿Qué pasó? Se instalaron una cantidad respetable de empresas. En cambio en Castilla y León, dando se supone a zonas más ricas de Madrid como es el norte, tiene en esas zonas pegadas muchas menos empresas.



Pero no por esa razon.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



Tu pato bastante tienes con la catalunya vaciada, que curiosamente es la única en la que se habla catalán. Menudo panorama teneis en lérida y el interior de gerona, donde solo hay avis y moros.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Llama la atención la desolación absoluta de todo el tramo burgalés de la A-1 hasta que llegas a Aranda. Al lado de Madrid y está totalmente muerto todo. Por la A-6 tampoco hay gran cosa, en cambio por la A-4 y la de Toledo hay vida más allá de Madrid. Y la A-2 es un continuo urbano e industrial.
> 
> Respecto al teletrabajo, el problema es también de precios de la vivienda. Si el ayuntamiento de Cuenca lograse urbanizar todo el hueco hasta la estación de modo elegante y sin generar pelotazos, quizá si podría atraer a madrileños hartos de la vida capitalina. Pero si las casas son solo algo más baratas o la oferta que hay es poca y vieja y no se hace nada por llenar el hueco hasta la estación... también tendrían que promoverlo de alguna manera (un iRPF algo más bajo que el de Madrid en las comunidades vecinas, campañas publicitarias...).



A ver... que quieren poner peajes a todas las autovias... eso ya jode al teletrabajo.
Todos los pasos que se dan es para que este media España hacinada en la Sierra de Madrid en plan Mexico DF.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Toledo es de las provincias que más crecen de toda España. La Sagra es la nueva Fuelnabrada o Leganes y además alrededor de la capital hay un potente sector turístico y de ocio (Puy du Fou, varios campos de golf y fincas sobre todo). La única zona de la meseta que fija población con fuerza es Madrid y en menor medida Albacete, ambas son provincias urbanas.



Pero si hay provincias como Alicante, Toledo, Guadalajara, Gerona y Almería que crecen en población mucho más que Madrid... Siendo a decir de muchos el agujero negro de España.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A ver... que quieren poner peajes a todas las autovias... eso ya jode al teletrabajo.
> Todos los pasos que se dan es para que este media España hacinada en la Sierra de Madrid en plan Mexico DF.



Viendo la tasa del mapa de variación de la población, no parece que sólo crezca en Madrid, Almería, Málaga, Gerona y unas cuantas provincias más discrepan.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero no por esa razon.



¿Por cercanía a Madrid? ¿Segovia y Ávila no están también cerca y tienen muchas menos empresas? ¿Por qué razón entonces?


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Por cercanía a Madrid? ¿Segovia y Ávila no están también cerca y tienen muchas menos empresas? ¿Por qué razón entonces?



Se lo digo yo 


la_trotona dijo:


> Pero si hay provincias como Alicante, Toledo, Guadalajara, Gerona y Almería que crecen en población mucho más que Madrid... Siendo a decir de muchos el agujero negro de España.



Castilla y León no es considerada una región en desarrollo como CLM y recibe menos fondos (además que están peor comunicadas con los centros industriales de la CAM). Si yo abro un centro logístico o una fábrica en Seseña puedo recibir una jugosa subvención sin riesgos del 35% de mi inversión, en Segovia sería del 10% como mucho y no hay una masa laboral tan grande como en el norte de Toledo o el Corredor de Henares


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero si hay provincias como Alicante, Toledo, Guadalajara, Gerona y Almería que *crecen en población mucho más que Madrid...* Siendo a decir de muchos el agujero negro de España.



En términos relativos. Un 26% en Madrid es más que la población entera de la mayoría de provincias que has mencionado.


----------



## Gigatr0n (13 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> Ahora la ESPAÑA VACIA son "paletos follacabras" que solo odian "cagar en el corral" ya que puede que tengan su partido y les quite diputados de toda la vida del PP ...
> 
> Asi es la derecha española si no les votas te insultan ...



... y que todavía tengan "esperanza" en que vuelva ansar (o la ída de la Ayuso) a salvarlos de "los rojos" y que esto sea otra vez como antes de la explosión de la burbuja, manda webos.

Lloran sin parar porque van saliendo partidos que pueden fragmentar la deremierda española y "sus momentos" no llegan. Pobres diablos.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Dic 2021)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> En España se fabricaban coches y aviones antes de Franco, que no eramos Marruecos



¡Vaya!, ¡igual que ahora!, y pese a eso llevamos décadas perdiendo PIB industrial año tras año.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Dic 2021)

Sí y no. Hay muchos pueblos, que tienen ahora cero habitantes entre semana, que tuvieron hasta varios cientos en los años 50/60.

Y soy de Zaragoza. En la comarca de Cariñena, por ejemplo, en los años 60 había escuela en todos los pueblos, hoy algunos están deshabitados por completo, solo se ocupan los fines de semana. Te vas a la comarca de Belchite, sucede lo mismo.

La España vaciada se vació hace bastante, éso sí. Pero no estuvo vacía siempre.

Otro ejemplo, de un pueblo bien conocido de Teruel, Albarracín. En 1960 tenía casi 1.400 habitantes y hoy tiene 1006. En Teruel, casi todos los pueblos han tenido mermas de población de ese tipo. Eso en un pueblo que tiene riqueza natural, turismo, etc. Ahora imagina en un pueblo sin ese incentivo: el desierto.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Sí y no. Hay muchos pueblos, que tienen ahora cero habitantes entre semana, que tuvieron hasta varios cientos en los años 50/60.
> 
> Y soy de Zaragoza. En la comarca de Cariñena, por ejemplo, en los años 60 había escuela en todos los pueblos, hoy algunos están deshabitados por completo, solo se ocupan los fines de semana. Te vas a la comarca de Belchite, sucede lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Pues un pueblo feo sin patrimonio en medio de la nada si desaparece no hace daño a nadie. No entiendo esa obsesión de colonizar todo el país y cargarse todo la naturaleza del mismo.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Se lo digo yo
> 
> Castilla y León no es considerada una región en desarrollo como CLM y recibe menos fondos (además que están peor comunicadas con los centros industriales de la CAM). Si yo abro un centro logístico o una fábrica en Seseña puedo recibir una jugosa subvención sin riesgos del 35% de mi inversión, en Segovia sería del 10% como mucho y no hay una masa laboral tan grande como en el norte de Toledo o el Corredor de Henares



Pregunto no sé. ¿Sigue habiendo esos fondos hoy en día? Si Castilla y León ofrece suele gratis o muy bajo precio, o fuertes bonificaciones en el IBI para por ejemplo oficinas. ¿No seguiría mereciendo la pena? Tristemente lo de la masa laboral, si se ofrece un trabajo normal eso no faltaría.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Sí y no. Hay muchos pueblos, que tienen ahora cero habitantes entre semana, que tuvieron hasta varios cientos en los años 50/60.
> 
> Y soy de Zaragoza. En la comarca de Cariñena, por ejemplo, en los años 60 había escuela en todos los pueblos, hoy algunos están deshabitados por completo, solo se ocupan los fines de semana. Te vas a la comarca de Belchite, sucede lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Lo de Albarracín no me lo explico, creo que tiene mucho turismo y no debe ser tan difícil ganarse más o menos la vida en los meses más turísticos.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pregunto no sé. ¿*Sigue habiendo esos fondos hoy en día*? Si Castilla y León ofrece suele gratis o muy bajo precio, o fuertes bonificaciones en el IBI para por ejemplo oficinas. ¿No seguiría mereciendo la pena? Tristemente lo de la masa laboral, si se ofrece un trabajo normal eso no faltaría.



Sí, y ahora los van a ampliar. En CyL si que bonifican muchos impuestos y dan suelo gratis, pero mover a tus trabajadores de Sabadell o Fuenlabrada a Soria es muy complicado y muchos empresarios tampoco están dispuestos a mudarse a regiones tan despobladas y que están lejos de cualquier aeropuerto. Al final mover la producción a Toledo y Guadalajara, mientras que fijas las oficinas en Madrid es una combinación más atractiva.
Por cierto yo creo que Segovia si que va a crecer en los próximos años, pero como zona de recreo, ya que la sierra de Guadarrama en la CAM es muy cara y en el lado Segoviano todavía hay precios más modestos, la que lo tiene jodido es Ávila que se va a convertir en una ciudad turística y poco más


----------



## GatoAzul (13 Dic 2021)

Los pueblos se han ido vaciando por el "curso natural" creado por el hombre. 
Si en un pueblo, donde en los colegios te enseñan la necesidad de la industria, no hay teléfono, internet, luz, agua, centro médico, etc., y si lo que hay sólo genera gastos que son imposibles de pagar por falta de sueldos dignos, ¿cómo acaba ese pueblo?. Muerto.
Así que los más "listos" (esos que especulan con todo) empujan a los que habitan en los pueblos, a mudarse a la ciudad.

¿Qué hicieron los sionistas-socialistas al respecto de la falta de agricultura? EL KIBUTZ.

Kibutz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En España sin embargo se crea el "huerto urbano", por si a alguno de sus hijos se les despierta algún día el instinto natural vocacional de sembrar y así los "ladrones" siempre tendrán dónde robar para vender en la puerta del metro algunas patatas y dos lechugas. 
Y mientras tanto, otros se dedican a repartirse la tierra junto a los amiguetes del "Monsanto". Así la gente comerá lo que ellos les permitan que coman. Luego con decir que no hay suficiente comida para todos porque somos muchos, y poner imágenes televisivas de parajes desérticos, ciudades superpobladas, vender la idea de destruir pantanos, cambiar el curso de los ríos, y hacerles culpables de la falta de agua y de un cambio climático (que en realidad es parte de un ciclo natural de la tierra) todo está arreglado. 
Y así aceptararemos morir en masa gracias a la ídea del "curso natural-selección natural" de las cosas ¿verdad?.

¿Quién gobierna el país? gente que no está capacitada para administrar algo que ni entienden. ¿Quién los vota? gente que vive en una burbuja que les han pintado como el "país de las maravillas" que se muere por culpa del pueblo. Y mientras tanto, pagando impuestos hasta por respirar aire y beber agua.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de Albarracín no me lo explico, creo que tiene mucho turismo y no debe ser tan difícil ganarse más o menos la vida en los meses más turísticos.



EL turismo no masivo parece que genera relativamente poco empleo. Quizá si que ayuda a estabilizarla y que no siga cayendo.

Mira el caso de Llanes, pueblo turístico que vive de eso (hostelería por todas partes, pesca ya residual, de agricultura quedan indicios ).







Laredo es otro curioso, este creció mucho y frenó en seco y empezó a caer hace unos años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2021)

y pretenden traer negros para que vivan en pueblos de Teruel donde en el verano es un infierno y en el invierno el polo norte. 

A no ser que los aten con cadenas y les paguen por estar en esa cárcel , no los retienen ni dos días.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (13 Dic 2021)

El sistema electoral provoca cambios sociológicos significativos. El actual sistema electoral fue hecho gran parte por improvisación (el distrito electoral es la provincia ya que la Constitución no preveía cuántas Autonomías iba haber y qué eran los distritos electorales naturales) y por preservar el poder. La UCD para mantenerse en el poder crea un sistema electoral que no cambia en las distintas reformas y qué se basan en las listas cerradas. 

Durante décadas en la España vaciada no nacionalista el PP y el PSOE eran los Partidos Dominantes que ganaban un plus máximo de escaños ya que en la España vaciada al perder población cada año eran distritos electorales pequeños donde no entraba un tercer partido nacional. Con las listas cerradas los diputados peperos o socialistas seguían la disciplina de Partido que mandaba Madrid. Con el voto útil nacional funcionaba pero desde la crisis de 2008 cambia todo. El ciudadano de Soria o de Teruel mira como los nacionalistas gallegos, vascos y catalanes piden a Madrid a cambio de sus votos claves y sé lo dan. Empieza en Teruel el fenómeno de la reivindicación política de la España vaciada.

El modelo Electoral de la UCD pretendía generar estabilidad y gobernabilidad. Con un 35% del voto nacional podías gobernar con tranquilidad. Lo que no se esperó es que a partir de 2015 el sistema explota ya que el modelo pasa de un falso bipartidismo a una fragmentación parlamentaria acusada que se va agravar con la atomización si triunfa la plataforma la "España vaciada". Como toda atomización política en la Historia acabará mal ya primará los intereses localistas que el interés general. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Dic 2021)

Fiallo dijo:


> Otro hispanchista que niega la genética.



Otro mongo que cree que la genética garantiza algo.

Mira argentina, mas europeos que en españa, estercolero peronista de todas formas. Descendientes de alemanes que se comportan como gitanos italianos por doquier.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Otro mongo que cree que la genética garantiza algo.
> 
> Mira argentina, mas europeos que en españa, estercolero peronista de todas formas. Descendientes de alemanes que se comportan como gitanos italianos por doquier.



Argentina es blanca en 40%, los demas son mestizos y amerindios villeros.







Desdee Peron que la demografía argentina viene cambiando.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Dic 2021)

La españa vaciada antes podia sostenerse con el sector primario. Como ya no da trabajo ni al dueño de las tierras (y peor seria si no estuvieran las ayudas de la PAC) ni Cristo quiere vivir ahi, sobre todo las chortinas. Sin chortinas full inox = muerte en vida. 
La solución hubiera sido que por lo menos cada comarca hubiera tenido un poligono industrial con dos o tres empresas que emplaran a 100 personas o más, pero en España con las distancias y la orografia se premió concentrarlo todo en 2 o 3 bloques. Aunque ya venia de antes, con Paca la culona fue a lo bestia.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Sí, y ahora los van a ampliar. En CyL si que bonifican muchos impuestos y dan suelo gratis, pero mover a tus trabajadores de Sabadell o Fuenlabrada a Soria es muy complicado y muchos empresarios tampoco están dispuestos a mudarse a regiones tan despobladas y que están lejos de cualquier aeropuerto. Al final mover la producción a Toledo y Guadalajara, mientras que fijas las oficinas en Madrid es una combinación más atractiva.
> Por cierto yo creo que Segovia si que va a crecer en los próximos años, pero como zona de recreo, ya que la sierra de Guadarrama en la CAM es muy cara y en el lado Segoviano todavía hay precios más modestos, la que lo tiene jodido es Ávila que se va a convertir en una ciudad turística y poco más



En gran parte razón, pero será por aeropuertos, en Castilla y León está el de León, Burgos, Valladolid y no sé si me dejaré alguno más. No sé si es realmente barato poner una pequeña empresa de ingeniería o consultoría, o una pequeña fábrica aunque no sea una empresa logística si realmente los alquileres de oficina son mucho más baratos y los trámites fáciles, seguro que algún empresario se anima, y muchos parados de Fuenlabrada o alrededores, si se les ofrece un puesto de trabajo normal, seguro que se trasladarían de buena gana.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> En gran parte razón, pero será por aeropuertos, en Castilla y León está el de León, Burgos, Valladolid y no sé si me dejaré alguno más. No sé si es realmente barato poner una pequeña empresa de ingeniería o consultoría, o una pequeña fábrica aunque no sea una empresa logística si realmente los alquileres de oficina son mucho más baratos y los trámites fáciles, seguro que algún empresario se anima, y muchos parados de Fuenlabrada o alrededores, si se les ofrece un puesto de trabajo normal, seguro que se trasladarían de buena gana.



Pero son aeropuertos sin tráfico. Están por estar.

Además, la red viaria de Madrid está orientada a facilitar los accesos por el Sur , Sureste y Nordeste, justamente por donde limita con CLM.

Curiosamente el Monte de El Pardo (y detrás la sierra) y las zonas residenciales ricas hacen que el Madrid orientado hacia el N/NO tenga difícil crecer en industria o logística.


----------



## EGO (13 Dic 2021)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Tu pato bastante tienes con la catalunya vaciada, que curiosamente es la única en la que se habla catalán. Menudo panorama teneis en lérida y el interior de gerona, donde solo hay avis y moros.



Tuve que coger un autobus en la estacion de Figueres y os juro que me senti totalmente como si estuviera en Rabat.

Toda la estacion llena de moracos.El unico español yo.Me subi la mochila conmigo al autobus porque no me fiaba de dejarla en el maletero del bus.









Vecinos de un barrio de Figueres hacen patrullas nocturnas para evitar 'actitudes incívicas'


Los vecinos del barrio de la Estación de Figueres han comenzado a hacer patrullas nocturnas para evitar las actitudes "incívicas" por parte de algunas personas.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> La gente se va porque todo se lo dan a 4 ciudades contadas. No porque quieran irse a Madrid. La gente normal por lo general quiere quedarse en su casa, las putas y los maricones se quieren ir a la ciudad para ser putas y maricones sin que les señalen.



La gente se va a las ciudades porque:

1- Las ciudades, no las aldeas, son las que generan riqueza y empleo
2- En las ciudades, no en las aldeas, es donde ESTA LA GENTE. Y la gente tiene la fea costumbre de querer vivir con otra gente, no rodeados de cabras, para luego asesinarlas a escopetazos cuando te come la frustracion 
3- Como tu no eres puta ni maricon y te quieres quedar en tu aldea, pues ya sabes. Vive en tu puta aldea, con todas sus consecuencias. NO vas a tener servicios, porque los servicios se dan donde son utiles y eficientes, que es EN LA CIUDAD


----------



## eL PUERRO (13 Dic 2021)

aLGO me dice que ese pueblo de Soria con 250 habitantes se conformaría con que llegasen 3 o 4 familias decentes para que no les quiten algún servicio y tener algo de lo que hablar, pero que si les metes otros 250 habitantes de golpe, LOS QUE SE VAN SON ELLOS.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La gente se va a las ciudades porque:
> 
> 1- Las ciudades, no las aldeas, son las que generan riqueza y empleo
> 2- En las ciudades, no en las aldeas, es donde ESTA LA GENTE. Y la gente tiene la fea costumbre de querer vivir con otra gente, no rodeados de cabras, para luego asesinarlas a escopetazos cuando te come la frustracion
> 3- Como tu no eres puta ni maricon y te quieres quedar en tu aldea, pues ya sabes. Vive en tu puta aldea, con todas sus consecuencias. NO vas a tener servicios, porque los servicios se dan donde son utiles y eficientes, que es EN LA CIUDAD



jajajajajaj pero sí gracias a esa gente que mata animales comes tú.
O como te crees que llega la comida a tu ciudad de moros y canis tío???
No sé donde será eso que dices que la gente se quiere pirar a la ciudad, pero en el caso de mi aldea no es así, 
la única gente que se ha querido ir han sido las más zorras y los mariquitas, a estudiar carreras de mierda en la pública, carreras que por cierto también están subvencionadas hasta arriba,
ya me dirás porqué un trabajador de un taller en mi pueblo tiene que pagar impuestos para las carreras de pinta y colorea de las ciudades.
y te lo vuelvo a repetir, mucho meterte con la gente de interior pero usas nuestro idioma.
EL IDIOMA DE LOS ESCOPETEROS. EL DE LOS PALETOS DE LA MESETA DEL HAMBRE.
No me jodas macho, usad el mediterraneo y sofisticado valenciá, lengua de comerciantes e industriosas gentes que no contaminan ni revientan la huerta y la costa. 

VIVA CASTILLA, os dimos un idioma, y así nos lo pagáis


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> jajajajajaj pero sí gracias a esa gente que mata animales comes tú.
> O como te crees que llega la comida a tu ciudad de moros y canis tío???
> No sé donde será eso que dices que la gente se quiere pirar a la ciudad, pero en el caso de mi aldea no es así,
> la única gente que se ha querido ir han sido las más zorras y los mariquitas, a estudiar carreras de mierda en la pública, carreras que por cierto también están subvencionadas hasta arriba,
> ...



El trabajador de un taller, tiene una carretera hasta su taller y un consultorio médico, que está mucho más subvencionado que las carreras en las públicas.


----------



## Hrodrich (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Te lo explico yo.
> 
> La gente que está detraś de todo eataque contra lso occidentales blancos, nos ve como un virus a erradicar, como parásitos de SU tierra.
> Son odiadores de la humanidad.
> ...



Llora más fuerte. España va a tener zonas puras que sirvan como refugios y reservas de naturaleza climácica ibérica para que los paletos no os la terminéis de cargar del todo.

No hay nada más anti-blanco que ese pensamiento retrasadazo de paleto cagacorral como dicen los de arriba del hilo de que la tierra europea es basura esquilmable ad aeternum.

La hezpaña "vaciada" bien vaciada que está. Sigue llorando y pataleando mientras aprendes como escribir.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> En gran parte razón, pero será por aeropuertos, en Castilla y León está el de León, Burgos, Valladolid y no sé si me dejaré alguno más. No sé si es realmente barato poner una pequeña empresa de ingeniería o consultoría, o una pequeña fábrica aunque no sea una empresa logística si realmente los alquileres de oficina son mucho más baratos y los trámites fáciles, seguro que algún empresario se anima, y muchos parados de Fuenlabrada o alrededores, si se les ofrece un puesto de trabajo normal, seguro que se trasladarían de buena gana.



El aeropuerto de burgos es un pozo sin fondo


----------



## Night (13 Dic 2021)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> jajajajajaj pero sí gracias a esa gente que mata animales comes tú.
> O como te crees que llega la comida a tu ciudad de moros y canis tío???
> No sé donde será eso que dices que la gente se quiere pirar a la ciudad, pero en el caso de mi aldea no es así,
> la única gente que se ha querido ir han sido las más zorras y los mariquitas, a estudiar carreras de mierda en la pública, carreras que por cierto también están subvencionadas hasta arriba,
> ...



hostia tio, apestas a puta paletada en cada frase que sueltas

que resulta que subvencionar la educacion no vale para nada, y que el currela de tu pueblo las paga
primero de todo, la educacion es la base de la sociedad, para no ser tan cazurros y retrogrados como tu
segundo, el follaescopetas paleto de tu pueblo que paga impuestos, lo hace de forma deficitaria seguro, ya que mantener sus putas carreteras paco para que la use un 0,000005 de la poblacion española, su red de saneamiento, alcantarillado y demas servicios publicos para que cargue su xiaomi con la pantalla rota por que se le cayo en una monteria de los cojones, pues tu me diras....


----------



## luenma06 (13 Dic 2021)

*La España ocupada*







*La España vaciada.*


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El aeropuerto de burgos es un pozo sin fondo



Ya, pero se podría utilizar como aeropuerto de Carga que descongestionase parte del norte, pero eso sería gestionar bien.


----------



## Новая правда (13 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, *siempre* ha estado vacía.
> 
> Si lo que queréis es un AVE para ir a cagar a vuestro corral, os lo pagáis vosotros. *Los madrileños no vamos a* dar UN PUTO DURO para vuestras rojadas.



Tus ocho abuelos también son nacidos en Madrid, y tus dieciséis bisabuelos, por supuesto, también, ¿verdad?

Según los estudios de Antonio Domínguez Ortiz, célebre historiador sevillano (murió unos añitos antes de que se empezase a hablar de España vaciada), a finales del siglo XVI una de las regiones más densamente poblada de España era Castilla la Vieja, con una densidad de población superior a la actual. Mientras que, por ejemplo, Cataluña no sólo tenía una densidad de población menor de la mitad que la de Castilla la Vieja, sino que tenía una densidad 15 veces menor a la actual

Y no es una cuestión costa-periferia. Mismamente, Galicia siempre ha sido una de las regiones más populosas y ha ido perdiendo población en términos relativos con respecto a otras regiones que han sido favorecidas gracias a políticas centrales (que no centralistas)

Ojo, que me parece perfecto que estés en contra de que haya AVE en Zamora, es una posición legítima, pero decir mentiras no lo es


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Dic 2021)

Night dijo:


> hostia tio, apestas a puta paletada en cada frase que sueltas
> 
> que resulta que subvencionar la educacion no vale para nada, y que el currela de tu pueblo las paga
> primero de todo, la educacion es la base de la sociedad, para no ser tan cazurros y retrogrados como tu
> segundo, el follaescopetas paleto de tu pueblo que paga impuestos, lo hace de forma deficitaria seguro, ya que mantener sus putas carreteras paco para que la use un 0,000005 de la poblacion española, su red de saneamiento, alcantarillado y demas servicios publicos para que cargue su xiaomi con la pantalla rota por que se le cayo en una monteria de los cojones, pues tu me diras....



Primero de todo, orgulloso de ser un paleto.
Segundo, he nacido en la ciudad, actualmente trabajo en ella y posiblemente me desenvuelva en ella mucho mejor que tú.
Y como ya he dicho en otro comentario, no defiendo las paguitas porque sí. 
Lo que me toca la polla son los listillos que queréis que la gente deje su casa para irse a ratoneras y así estar tan amargado como vosotros.

Ahora vamos a ver las gilipolleces que dices.
La puta universidad pública base de la educación??????
En serio??
TU ERES TONTO. Muy cosmopolita, y seguramente muy leído, pero tonto. 
Tú apestas a horas perdidas en estudiar gilipolleces. 
Montería?? No sé que concepto tienes tú de los pueblos. Bueno sí, el que te habrán enseñado en la universidad.
Tú seguro que no eres deficitario verdad? Tú en tu puta ciudad sólo generas y apenas consumes a que sí???
Gracias a Dios que tenemos universitarios con EDUCACIÓN que no son PALETOS. Que no paran de generar riqueza.
Lo mismo lo tendría que haber esquematizado así rollo la uni y te enterabas mejor, pero nah con lo listo y poco deficitario que eres seguro que lo pillas.

Cada vez tengo más claro que todos los que odiais el pueblo es porque se metían con vosotros, y en una comunidad pequeña os calan en seguida de que sois unos flojos y unos tolais. Necesitáis una ciudad grande donde poder camuflar lo mierdas que sois y en cuanto os calan en un grupo ir a otro, y así hasta la saciedad.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pues nada, que todo el campo español esté pelado, no tenga encanto alguno y que se arrase con toda la fauna del país. Tenéis la mentalidad de los negros de Haití



A toda esta escoria la juntas toda en una sola region y los dejas a ellos solos que se gobiernen, y lo que tendrian es eso, ni mas ni menos que OTRO HAITI

Estas viendo con tus propios ojos la clase de escoria que te digo siempre que puebla en su mayoria la meseta. ¿Entiendes o no entiendes lo que te digo de por que en la puta vida va a poder desarrollarse este pais como es debido?


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Normal, querían tener una vida mejor. Cuando ofertan una plaza en un pueblo con un trabajo y alquiler barato, hay tropecientas mil solicitudes, la solución en los pueblos ya saben.



Y se quedan alli un mes. En cuanto ven el puto infierno que son las putas aldeas y peor, sus putos paletos, salen de alli cagando ostias


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pues un pueblo feo sin patrimonio en medio de la nada si desaparece no hace daño a nadie. No entiendo esa obsesión de colonizar todo el país y cargarse todo la naturaleza del mismo.



Incluso si tiene patrimonio. No pasaria nada por gastar el dinero en conservar iglesias, monasterios y castillos en medio del campo. Hay zonas gallegas en la que te encuentras iglesias y monasterios en medio el bosque y son una flipada. No hay motivo ninguno por el cual haya que estar gastando billones en mantener putos caserios de follavacas puteros escopeteros beodos ultrasubvencionados


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de Albarracín no me lo explico, creo que tiene mucho turismo y no debe ser tan difícil ganarse más o menos la vida en los meses más turísticos.



Si se fusionaran todos los municipios de toda su serrania, y se fomentara que toda la gente dispersa que hay en un chorreon de aldeas decrepitas de mierda, se fueran todos a vivir a albarracin, y en lugar de ser un pueblucho que rondara los mil vecinos, tuviera unos 5000, podria ser una capital comarcal rural respetable, con ciertos servicios, con tiendas, con algo de movimiento

Pero como la gentuza se empeña en seguir teniendo la poblacion totalmente dispersa en caserios de mierda polisubvencionados pa escopeteros farloperos, pues las capitales comarcales con atractivo, tambien caeran, como es normal


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de Albarracín no me lo explico, creo que tiene mucho turismo y no debe ser tan difícil ganarse más o menos la vida en los meses más turísticos.



Complicado. Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande. Ademàs puede helar 6 semanas seguidas, eso no es para todo el mundo.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Complicado. Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande. Ademàs puede helar 6 semanas seguidas, eso no es para todo el mundo.



Ya, pero si realmente necesitas trabajo, y puedes trabajar en la hostelería de forma más o menos initerrumpida, o incluso poner un negocio con garantías, alguien más se debería ir allí. No sé, puede ser que también sea algo difícil por las trabas burocráticas, si no, no me lo explico.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ya, pero se podría utilizar como aeropuerto de Carga que descongestionase parte del norte, pero eso sería gestionar bien.



El problema es que otros centros neurálgicos como Vitoria están cerca, y cuesta menos el transporte por carretera. Pero vamos, que también tenemos un nudo logístico en Pancorbo que da salida al puerto de Bilbao, y está bien alejar cosas de las capitales


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

Новая правда dijo:


> Tus ocho abuelos también son nacidos en Madrid, y tus dieciséis bisabuelos, por supuesto, también, ¿verdad?
> 
> Según los estudios de Antonio Domínguez Ortiz, célebre historiador sevillano (murió unos añitos antes de que se empezase a hablar de España vaciada), a finales del siglo XVI una de las regiones más densamente poblada de España era Castilla la Vieja, con una densidad de población superior a la actual. Mientras que, por ejemplo, Cataluña no sólo tenía una densidad de población menor de la mitad que la de Castilla la Vieja, sino que tenía una densidad 15 veces menor a la actual
> 
> ...



Pero hay que ver como vivían los gallegos cuando eran demasiados. De maíz y patatas, mucha miseria.

Castilla es posible que haya soportado más habitantes que ahora en algunas comarcas pero diría que no muchos más, la Castilla de 1500 rondaba los 5M de habitantes e incluía Galicia, todo el Cantábrico y Andalucía, que siempre ha sido una región rica y poblada.

Cataluña es cierto que ha estado históricamanete bastante vacía. En realidad Cataluña sigue siendo la región más boscosa de España y en el siglo XV y aun en el XVIII era un gran bosque relativamente poco poblado. En 1787 Cataluña entera tenía solamente 900k habitantes contra 1.4M Galicia, del mismo tamaño las dos ,y eso que Barcelona era una ciudad mayor que las gallegas todas juntas


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A toda esta escoria la juntas toda en una sola region y los dejas a ellos solos que se gobiernen, y lo que tendrian es eso, ni mas ni menos que OTRO HAITI
> 
> Estas viendo con tus propios ojos la clase de escoria que te digo siempre que puebla en su mayoria la meseta. ¿Entiendes o no entiendes lo que te digo de por que en la puta vida va a poder desarrollarse este pais como es debido?



Es que esta gente quiere que todo el país sea una masa yerma, sin vida y llena de puebluchos de adobe y ladrillo como este





Es mentalidad MORONEGRA y estos anormales presumiendo de ser una reserva ESPIRITUAL.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es que esta gente quiere que todo el país sea una masa yerma, sin vida y llena de puebluchos de adobe y ladrillo como este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si eso es el 1% de los pueblos de España. La buena casa e una casa de piedra


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si eso es el 1% de los pueblos de España. La buena casa e una casa de piedra



Lo que decía el paletazo de antes es que había que arrasar con toda la naturaleza del país porque le estorbaba y le quitaba libertad (manda huevos)


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (13 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Lo de la España vaciada es un cuento chino, pero no sabes las ganas que tengo de que los madrileños viváis de lo que producís y dejéis de robar al resto de España, maño.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo que decía el paletazo de antes es que había que arrasar con toda la naturaleza del país porque le estorbaba y le quitaba libertad (manda huevos)



Pero para qué haces caso al tonto del pueblo?


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Lo de la España vaciada es un cuento chino, pero no sabes las ganas que tengo de que los madrileños viváis de lo que producís y dejéis de robar al resto de España, maño.



Polaco o paletazo que vive de la PAC detectado


----------



## Alex Cosma (13 Dic 2021)

1- Ya las crónicas en tiempos de romanos hablaban de una península ibérica arbolada (y POBLADA) desde los pirineos hasta el estrecho.

2- Las primeras deforestaciones masivas las hicieron los ROMANOS para plantar cereal con el que alimentar a las legiones romanas.

3- La deforestación (lo digo por los que hablan de secarrales pero no saben el PORQUÉ de su existencia) continuó con el imperio visigodo.

4- En la Alta Edad Media (esa que nos venden como el horror en todos los ámbitos) los pueblos de la mitad norte de la península crearon formas de vida y existencia no dependiente del poder (del rey, de la Iglesia), el concejo abierto. En esa época, lejos de deforestar, los pueblos protegían sus bosques, ya que su vida y existencia dependía de ellos. Los que prefieran creer la historia oficial que nos dice que el PUEBLO nunca ha sido nada, o ha sido EL MAL... y que el PUEBLO se lo debe todo al PODER, que se lo hagan mirar (tienen mente esclava).

5- Luego llegaron las flotas de guerra, las cuales necesitaban de mucha madera (también para la fundición de cañones). Más deforestación.

6- Con las riquezas que trajeron (los reyes, los nobles... etc. no el PUEBLO) de América lo que se hizo fue AGRANDAR el hasta entonces pequeño aparato de PODER (el ya incipiente ESTADO)... Pero una vez agrandado el aparato estatal, había que mantenerlo... Eso provocó la subida de impuestos y expolio al PUEBLO, empezando lógicamente por el pueblo CASTELLANO. Sí, la primera pobreza del pueblo fue ésta, por culpa del ESTADO (todas las demás que han llegado hasta la fecha también).

6- Luego llegaron las "revoluciones" liberales (para sustituir al antiguo régimen) que supuestamente iban a traer la abundancia y la libertad. Lo que realmente trajeron fueron más impuestos, robo por parte del ESTADO de los BIENES COMUNALES de los PUEBLOS (las llamadas desamortizaciones), mili obligatoria, patriarcado negro sobre blanco (abolido de facto por el PUEBLO desde la caída del imperio romano y visigodo), militarización de la existencia, intento de sostener el imperialismo a cualquier coste, etc.

7- Esas revoluciones liberales también trajeron el CAPITALISMO, y la consiguiente bancarización y progresiva maquinización del rural. Ni la bancarización ni la maquinización eran (en general) deseadas por las gentes del rural, todo ello fue IMPUESTO, de forma explícita o fáctica, ya que al robar los bienes comunales a los PUEBLOS, éstos empezaron a tener problemas para subsistir... y claro, se veían obligados a EMIGRAR a la ciudad, o a meterse en PRÉSTAMOS para pagar las máquinas...

8- Esas revoluciones liberales también crearon, como consecuencia, la figura del cacique, el rico del pueblo, pero no proveniente de la nobleza, sino vecino del pueblo ahora nuevo rico, que antes no existía ya que existía el COMUNAL, y la propiedad privada grande era cosa de la corona y el clero. Ahí empezó la división y enfrentamiento entre el PUEBLO LLANO... y eso lo propició el ESTADO, como todo lo FUNESTO, como todo lo que DEBILITA, ENFRENTA, y EMBRUTECE al PUEBLO.

9- Ese fue el inicio de la ESPAÑA VACIADA, que luego fue impulsada por el FRANQUISMO, con 6 millones de emigrantes del campo a la ciudad. Y otros tantos fuera de España. La población empezó a concentrarse ya de forma importante en las grandes ciudades, sobre todo Madrid. La mayor parte de emigrantes que llegaban a la ciudad vivían en infrabarrios con infraviviendas y tenían infratrabajos, todo ello bastante peor (al menos en lo que se refiere a la dignidad) que la vida que sus antepasados llevaban en el medio rural antes de las revoluciones liberales. Y como esa vida y existencia era un horror, y era difícil aceptarlo (aceptar que quizá fue un error haber abandonado el PUEBLO, para ponerse al servicio del PODER), pues la gente, en concreto los HOMBRES, empezaron a darse al tabaco, al alcohol (drogas legales) y a las drogas ilegales (que luego tendrían su apogeo en la llamada transición). Así es como el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL va destruyendo al PUEBLO (lo llaman PROGRESO, con el que todos, de izquierdas y derechas estáis de acuerdo; y lo estáis porque esa es una de las miles de mentiras que enseña el sistema educativo que también defendéis).

10- Llega la transición, y se acelera la destrucción del medio rural y las formas de vida asociadas a él... todas ellas con un mayor o menor (pero existente) grado de libertad y autonomía, al margen del poder del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

11- Siglo XXI, el PUEBLO autóctono está a un paso del exterminio (también y sobre todo los urbanitas derechohabientes bienestarizados y odiadores del medio rural) y de ser sustituido por inmigración, que llega ESCLAVA DE SERIE.

12- Vemos a foreros con el cerebro destruido que, estando a un paso del fin de su sociedad, su cultura y su civilización, nos siguen hablando de las bondades de las ciudades ,de la modernidad y del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

13- Ese cerebro destruido del habitante medio del siglo XXI sólo ha sido posible precisamente gracias al bienestarismo, al derechohabientismo, a la ESTATOLATRÍA, a la ESTATOFILIA, a la ESTATODEPENDENCIA, al CAPITALISMO, y al hedonismo, epicureísmo y eudemonismo que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL le ha introducido en la cabeza mediante el aparato de adoctrinamiento (sistema educativo) y de propaganda (capitalismo, parlamentarismo, sistema electoral, etc.)

14- La MODERNIDAD es el FIN DE LO HUMANO, el fin de lo que caracteriza y diferencia AL HUMANO de los animales: la conciencia de existir, el concepto de LIBERTAD, la convivencia, la ayuda mutua...


----------



## Alex Cosma (13 Dic 2021)

Existe, o existía, el PUEBLO, hasta 1812... Y ese PUEBLO, sobre todo el rural, se autogobernaba en asambleas, y tenía COMUNAL, que es la propiedad del PUEBLO... ese comunal que fue ROBADO por el ESTADO a los PUEBLOS.

Y ese PUEBLO, y esos PUEBLOS están formados, obviamente por FAMILIAS, sobre todo por la familia típica ibérica, que es la FAMILIA EXTENSA.

Constitución de 1812:










https://www.congreso.es/docu/constituciones/1812/P-0004-00002.pdf



Hay más cosas suculentas:







El sistema de dominación actual viene de la Constitución de 1812 (de antes también, pero el salto cuántico liberticida viene de esa fecha):

Aquí se copió a partir de la constitución de 1812 el modelo francés precisamente, quasi letra por letra, punto por punto... y por eso, por copiarlo, no funcionó como en Francia (en Francia funcionó muy bien pero para destruir al pueblo precisamente)... ¿Por qué no funcionó aquí? Pues porque no tuvieron en cuenta las peculiaridades e idionsincrasia de los pueblos peninsulares... los cuales tenían su propia cultura e idea de la *LIBERTAD*... y se opusieron (hasta donde pudieron o supieron) a esa constitución y sucesivas... con el resultado de un periodo de guerras y levantamientos populares constante... *hasta que llegó el franquismo y derrotó finalmente al pueblo* (completando así la tarea en la que fracasaron los anteriores regímenes).

*Recordemos que la constitución de 1812 fue aprobada por 167 diputados, AUTOELEGIDOS (por su cara bonita), el 75% de ellos clérigos, militares y clases altas (fidedigna representación del pueblo, sí señor). Esto es lo que enseñan en las escuelas como el origen de las libertades en lo que se conoce como España...*

El resumen (muy muy muy resumido) de lo que ha sucedido en (lo que se conoce como) España (y en Europa, cada país a su tiempo y a su forma) desde 1812 es el siguiente:

1- En vista de que la Revolución francesa dio resultado para someter más y mejor al pueblo (creando un Estado hiperpoderoso) las élites de aquí la copiaron... pero sin tener en cuenta las peculiaridades de los pueblos autóctonos (muchos más combativos contra el poder que cualquier otro en Europa), lo cual dio inicio a un periodo de sublevaciones y guerras hasta la de 1936. Los canallas que se refugiaron en Cádiz, vieron claramente que para evitar la imposición del modelo francés, lo suyo era COPIARLO.

2- A partir de 1812 empezó la conscripción obligatoria (la mili) para lo cual fueron aldea por aldea, a bayoneta calada, buscando a los quintos...
Se estatuyó, negro sobre blanco el patriarcado, poniendo a la mujer bajo la tutela del varón (copiado del Código Napoleónico).
- Se ROBARON a los pueblos sus bienes comunales con las desamortizaciones... destruyendo así su modo de vida autónomo.
- Se vendió lo expropiado a los incipientes ricos de cada pueblo, creando así la división y enfrentamiento entre el pueblo, hasta entonces hermanado.
- Los hombres empiezan a ser confinados en las fábricas y el trabajo asalariado.... empiezan por tanto a ser destruidos, a la vez que separados de las mujeres... Los hombres empiezan a ser ENVILECIDOS.

Etc. etc. etc.

3- El Carlismo fue la opción de ciertas élites que sabían que a los pueblos peninsulares no se les vence así como así (con el modelo jacobino), optando por un sistema de dominación adaptado a la idiosincrasia de aquéllos... El Carlismo no era el bien, sino el mal menor para el pueblo... pero aun así perdió ante el empuje jacobino-liberal.

4- Llega la I Républica y tampoco detiene al pueblo en sus protestas... mucho menos al mundo rural.

5. Llega la II República con el mandato del ESTADO (el ESTADO lo forman siempre las mismas minorías poderhabientes...) de *poner fin, de una vez y por todas, a la insurrección popular..*. (gran parte de la cual estaba motivada por la recuperación de los bienes comunales que les fueron robados).
La II República fracasa en ese mandato, y el ESTADO, en la forma de sublevación de una parte del ejército, toma las riendas... *Llega la guerra civil de 1936*... en la cual el ESTADO vence al pueblo (no a la República... eso es secundario y es lo que nos venden para seguir dividiendo y enfrentando al pueblo).

6- Llega el franquismo, que hace lo que pretendió el Carlismo (camuflarse) para que no sea reconocida su verdadera naturaleza... El franquismo se vistió con ropajes nacionalcatólicos para esconder que iba a ser (como fue) la MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA... Y así fue: destrucción del mundo rural, mediante maquinización y bancarización de su existencia; hacinamiento de la población en grandes ciudades; aniquilación de la familia EXTENSA (propia de los pueblos peninsulares y formada por padres, hijos, tíos, primos, abuelos, vecinos...), sustituyendo a ésta por la familia NUCLEAR... aún operativa pero ya con grandes dosis de nocividad. Etc.

Los que emigran del campo a la ciudad viven en barrios marginales y horrendos; los hombres ya del todo embrutecidos en el trabajo asalariado, para poder aguantar esa mísera existencia (y no pensar en que fue en error emigrar, en vez de LUCHAR) se dan al tabaco, al alcohol y a las drogas (que ya empiezan a aparecer, impulsadas por las cloacas del Estado, para cumplir su función...).

Las mujeres, por un lado son llevadas a una natalidad relativamente alta (tampoco tanto como nos dicen) para dotar al ESTADO de más obreros y soldados, y así poder luchar con las potencias vecinas. Al mismo tiempo en las ciudades (¿dónde si no?) la mujer es introducida masivamente al mundo laboral... El feminismo que ahora conocemos empezó con Franco, sí, con Franco... con la "Sección Femenina" y otros colectivos similares.

7- El franquismo toca a su fin, una vez cumplida su función (derrota del PUEBLO); la realidad geopolítica obliga al ESTADO a dar el salto a la dictadura llamada DEMOCRACIA PARLAMENTARIA.

8- Llega la transición, la natalidad cae en picado por razones obvias (y "presupuestadas" de antemano). La mujer es lanzada al mundo laboral ya de forma total y definitiva. El hombre ya fue destruido-envilecido en la fábrica y el ejército; ahora es el turno de destruir a la mujer... consiguiendo con ello que el ESTADO además incremente su recaudación de impuestos. Llega EL ESTADO DE BIENESTAR... y con él, el dinero (deuda): todo parece maravilloso.... (la gente no se da cuenta de que el ESTADO, con su mejor herramienta, el CAPITALISMO, los está destruyendo)

9- El país envejece y se necesita inmigración... ya no hay vuelta atrás; el punto de retorno demográfico se ha rebasado; los hombres y mujeres del antaño pueblo combativo contra todo poder ilegítimo, contra las minorías poderhabientes, ahora no son más que una creación de éstas, y como tal creación, es de su propiedad... por tanto, cuando ésta deja de ser útil, es TIRADA a la BASURA. Fin del bienestarismo.

10- No hace falta inmigración cualificada porque las minorías poderhabientes saben muy bien que el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el hiperdesarrollo, etc. ya no volverán... Lo que se necesita es una población sumisa, y un reducido grupo de clase media (que será clase alta, por eliminación) que dirigirá a la gran masa. Lo que ahora están planificando es una economía de GUERRA para hacer frente a las nuevas condiciones objetivas geopolíticas, en las cuales Europa (sus minorías poderhabientes) deben competir con las potencias emergidas y/o emergentes...


----------



## Alex Cosma (13 Dic 2021)

No sé qué pensáis qué es la política parlamentarista; no sé qué creéis que es un político parlamentarista.

Lectura recomendada:
*EL PARLAMENTARISMO COMO SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN*

El mero hecho de que alguien quiera ser político ya indica que en su carácter, en sus genes, está el de querer mandar sobre los demás, el de mentir por sistema, el de la hipocresía, la desvergüenza, la falta de honradez, la falta de honor, etc.

Y si por un casual alguien que quiere ser político no es nada de eso, da igual, porque en cuanto entra en ese mundo, o se convierte y adapta a él, o no tiene nada que hacer.

Es absurdo pensar en políticos buenos, porque el problema, no son las personas, que también, sino sobre todo las ESTRUCTURAS y las INSTITUCIONES (el ESTADO) las cuales fueron creadas por minorías poderhabientes mirando por su interés, no por el interés del PUEBLO.

Y dentro de esas minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO, los políticos sólo son unos más, y no los más importantes.

Todo dentro del ESTADO funciona a modo corporativo; funciona así y no puede funcionar de otra manera dada su naturaleza, origen y objetivos. El ESTADO en sí mismo es una propiedad privada con ánimo de lucro.

El ESTADO lo conforman (lo crearon) unas minorías poderhabientes mirando por sus intereses. Toda aquella persona del pueblo llano que crea que el ESTADO es necesario y no sólo eso, sino que además es algo de lo que el PUEBLO se ha dotado de forma voluntaria, está profundamente equivocado.

El periodismo sirve a los intereses del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, ahora y siempre. Simplemente sucede que cuanto más tiempo pasa, más poder adquiere dicho dúo, y por tanto, más poder adquieren sus lacayos, en este caso el periodismo. Y más se ENVILECE y CORROMPE todo, mandantes y mandados (sí, el PUEBLO está tanto o más corrompido que el PODER).


El ESTADO lo conforman:

1- El *ESTADO MAYOR* DE LA DEFENSA (EMAD), antes JUJEM (Junta de Jefes del* Estado Mayor*) y antes AEM (Alto *Estado Mayor*). Fijaos que en las tres denominaciones existe la expresión* "ESTADO MAYOR"* (porque el *ESTADO *es ante todo, y por encima de todo, el *EJÉRCITO*).
2- El Alto Funcionariado
3- El Gran Capital (público y privado).
4- El Clero
5- La casta política (papel secundario, meros ejecutores)
6- La casta intelectual y estetocrática (siempre al servicio del PODER, incluso, y sobre todo, los "alternativos")

Y todo ello con los medios de comunicación haciendo DIGERIBLE por el pueblo todo lo que generan las facciones del poder antecitadas.

Todos los asuntos CALIENTES (feminismo, inmigracionismo, islamofilia, LGTB, pandemismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.) y los que no lo son (o no parecen serlo)... TODOS ELLOS son ASUNTOS DE ESTADO, y tienen la ruta perfectamente marcada... y ésta sólo se modifica cuando cambia la relación de fuerzas entre dichos grupos de poder, o bien por injerencias de potencias externas... y cuando se modifica, no es a favor de los intereses del pueblo, sino de nuevo en contra... Los sistemas de dominación se adaptan a las condiciones objetivas que se van dando, mientras que el pueblo está a por uvas...

*La única solución es que el ahora "pueblo" (con minúsculas, de facto, populacho) vuelva a ser lo que fue, es decir, vuelva a ser PUEBLO, y vuelva a enfrentarse al PODER, y tome las riendas de su destino, poniendo fin al ESTADO y al GRAN CAPITAL.

Lectura recomendada:
REPICO CAMPANAS, LLAMANDO AL COMBATE

¿Hará eso el pueblo o preferirá seguir dividido y enfrentado, al mismo tiempo que es exterminado y sustituido por inmigración?*

Mientras discuten y se ODIAN los españoles, todos ellos, TODOS, son sustituidos por inmigración, también los de izquierdas, claro (y las feministas, y los homosexuales, todos, TODOS, TODAS y TODES).

Europa en 30 años ya no será europea, y seguirá siendo imperialista gracias a los inmigrantes, porque sin inmigración Europa ya habría caído... que es lo que yo deseo, que caiga, porque así ya no vendrán los inmigrantes y ya no seremos tildados de racistas y xenófobos.

Todo aquel que quiera seguir con el BIENESTARISMO no tiene más remedio que aceptar la inmigración masiva... porque con ella el bienestarismo aguantará (o lo harán aguantar, para fidelizar a los inmigrantes) unos años más... Sin inmigración, dada la natalidad Europea, repito, Europa ya habría colapsado... Por supuesto la baja natalidad está planeada también...

VOX, ciertamente no reduciría la inmigración, sino que incentivaría toda menos la musulmana (o eso es lo que dicen, que estaría por ver).
VOX no derogaría la LIVG... Ningún gobierno deroga nada de lo aprobado por el anterior.

El plan no es de tal o cual partido, ni de tal o cual ideología, es del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman) y éste no sabe de ideologías ni de partidos, sabe y se mueve por PODER.

PODEMOS fue una ceación del CNI para *canalizar *la indignación por la corrupción.
VOX es una creación del CNI para *canalizar *la indignación por las políticas de ESTADO de género, inmigracionistas y procés.

*Recordad que PODEMOS (y Ciudadanos y Vox) fue puesto en escena para "regenerar la política", eliminar el bipartidismo y ofrecer una alternativa al régimen del 78. Pues bien, unos años después, tenemos al PP sostenido por Ciudadanos y Vox, y al PSOE (el partido más determinante del sistema de dominación desde 1978) ganando de calle y en algunos casos con mayoría ABSOLUTA (Castilla la Mancha y Extremadura). Es decir, el régimen del 78 sostenido y reforzado por los que venían a eliminarlo. Y ahora parece que comienza un nuevo ciclo alcista del PP (junto a VOX).*

Pero claro, como reconocer esto implica mirar para adentro y reconocer la responsabilidad (e ingenuidad e ignorancia e incapacidad) propia, pues la gente sigue esperando que llegue el mesías salvador en forma de partido... Se irán a la tumba metiendo una papeleta en una urna cada 4 años... Sí, porque, además, en 20-40 años, todos ellos, los de izquierdas y los de derechas... sustituidos por inmigración...

Está bastante claro que VOX no representa el BIEN, de la misma manera que tampoco lo representó PODEMOS en su momento... Ambos partidos, junto con los demás, hacen la política (y el circo) que interesa al ESTADO.

Repitamos: el ESTADO lo conforman:

1- El *ESTADO MAYOR* DE LA DEFENSA (EMAD), antes JUJEM (Junta de Jefes del* Estado Mayor*) y antes AEM (Alto *Estado Mayor*). Fijaos que en las tres denominaciones existe la expresión* "ESTADO MAYOR"* (porque el *ESTADO *es ante todo, y por encima de todo, el *EJÉRCITO*).
2- El Alto Funcionariado
3- El Gran Capital (público y privado).
4- El Clero
5- La casta política (papel secundario, meros ejecutores)
6- La casta intelectual y estetocrática (siempre al servicio del PODER, incluso, y sobre todo, los "alternativos")

Y todo ello con los medios de comunicación haciendo DIGERIBLE por el pueblo todo lo que generan las facciones del poder antecitadas.

Mientras el PUEBLO se lo piensa (o se dedica a seguir VEGETANDO EN VIDA... eso es el BIENESTARISMO y no otra cosa; o se dedica a odiarse entre sí mediante las religiones políticas creadas a tal efecto (feminismo, inmigracinismo, homosxualismo, pandemismo, etc., así como sus antis), la rueda sigue girando, y la AGENDA cumpliéndose.

Por lo demás, y si hablamos de la corrupción del R78, hay que decir que ésta es INHERENTE al sistema de dominación en el que vivimos; y dentro de él, los que más opciones de corromperse tienen en materia de dinero son los que están en el poder, en un momento dado. Pero no sólo se corrompen los de arriba, y no sólo en materia dineraria... NO. La peor corrupción es la MORAL, y de ella no se salva nadie, y menos que nadie el PUEBLO; sí, nosotros estamos tanto o más corrompidos moralmente que las élites de poder. El pueblo ha sido degradado por las minorías poderhabientes (construido a su imagen y semejanza), de tal forma que la gente sea incapaz de tomar las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, y se limite a pretender llevar una vida de goces y placeres materiales, a imitación de los de arriba, con la esperanza de llegar a ese "arriba".

Ya lo decía Salviano de Marsella allá por el siglo V, en el fin del imperio romano: que el pueblo estaba tanto o más degradado y envilecido que las élites de poder romanas. Eso, y no otra cosa es lo que hay ahora. Y sólo tomando conciencia de ello, es decir, tomando conciencia de en qué nos hemos convertido, tendremos alguna opción de revertir la situación, de alejarnos del despeñadero de la INFRAHUMANIDAD en el que estamos instalados.

Los medios de comunicación son los que hacen DIGERIBLES por el pueblo todas las construcciones ideológicas abominables que surgen desde arriba. Las decoran de tal forma que no sólo son digeribles, sino que incluso el pueblo las toma como suyas. En el caso de la corrupción, criticando y persiguiendo lo SECUNDARIO (personas que se corrompen) legitiman, de facto, al SISTEMA y a los que crearon el sistema, que son los CORRUPTORES por excelencia. Así se consigue que el pueblo, corrompido moralmente hasta las trancas (y monetariamente no... no porque no quieran, sino porque no pueden) se crea mejor que las élites de poder. Es decir, el pueblo toma el papel de víctima que es precisamente lo que interesa al PODER...

Los habitantes de una sociedad no son sólo víctimas, sino CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que en ella sucede. El victimismo del pueblo es precisamente lo que la clase dominante quiere. Una víctima no es responsable, igual que un niño no lo es; y al igual que un niño, el no-responsable, el irresponsable adulto, necesita TUTELA desde arriba y es obediente, es dócil. Por contra, una persona que asume su RESPONSABILIDAD y las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, en tanto que humanos adultos, es un rival peligroso para las clases dominantes. Por tanto, los habitantes de las sociedades modernas son (somos) responsables de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedades (degradación y degeneración a velocidades jamás conocidas). Es así, no hay más; y mientras nadie asuma SU RESPONSABILIDAD, todo seguirá el curso actual, y a velocidades aún mayores.

Casi siempre llevan todos los debates al tema del DINERO y los bienes materiales (ese es otro triunfo de los poderes fácticos), cuando lo principal nunca es el dinero, sino los HUMANOS... y en el caso del ESTADO DE BIENESTAR lo peor es que DESHUMANIZA, que es LIBERTICIDA, que crea sujetos dóciles aptos para su mejor pastoreo, volcados en producir y consumir, además de enfrentados entre sí... porque antes las personas vivían en comunidades en las que todos se necesitaban mutuamente, eran sociedades con relaciones HORIZONTALES, entre iguales, mientras que con el estado de bienestar (con el ESTADO, en definitiva) a medida que éste ha ido creciendo ha ido eliminando todo ese tejido horizontal de relaciones interdependientes para ser sustituido por un sistema VERTICAL de relaciones en las que los sujetos ATOMIZADOS tienen dependencia absoluta y exclusiva del sistema, pudiendo permitirse el lujo de ODIAR a todos sus iguales...

Eso es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, y no el dinero que éste da a uno o a otros. El ESTADO DE BIENESTAR es la mejor herramienta del sistema de dominación porque DESTRUYE la CONVIVENCIA, destruye a los humanos. Por eso, lejos de estar tristes porque veamos cerca la desaparición del estado de bienestar, debemos verlo como una oportunidad para, de una vez y por todas, tomar las riendas de nuestro futuro, junto a nuestros iguales, sin castas de expertos que dirijan nuestras vidas, para crear una sociedad en la que la convivencia, el amor y la VERDAD vuelvan a ser las bases sobre la que se sustente.

Pero entrando en el terreno de lo material y del dinero (que es de lo único que sabemos hablar y lo único a lo que damos importancia, a la vista está) hay que decir que *el liberalismo o neoliberalismo contrario al ESTADO no existe más que en la imaginación de los estatófilos*, porque lo único que predica es reducir el intervencionismo del Estado en materia económica, pero *deja sin tocar lo esencial del Estado, que es el ejército, la policía y la judicatura, es decir, los poderes coercitivos y represivos... porque son estos poderes los que, precisamente, protegen la propiedad privada de los neoliberales...*

Y en lo esencial, tampoco discuten el modelo de sanidad; salvo el falso debate del sempiterno DINERO, no hay diferencia entre sanidad privada y pública, ambas son DESHUMANIZADAS, INFRAHUMANIZANTES y al servicio del poder y del dinero... *Sí, la sanidad pública también está al servicio del CAPITAL*, y para ocultar eso se lleva el debate al terreno del amiguismo y la corrupción, cuando el montante total del dinero que se llevan los corruptos y los amigos no es ni el 1% de lo que gasta el sistema de sanidad público, *siendo destinada la mayor partida de dicho gasto a pagar a las MULTINACIONALES megacapitalistas-ultraliberales del sector farmacéutico e industrias auxiliares de equipamiento.

Y en educación lo mismo: FALSO DEBATE, porque los programas educativos de la enseñanza pública y la privada son, en esencia, idénticos, es decir, adoctrinan exactamente igual, sin ir más lejos en políticas de género, de inmigración, etc. tan comentadas en este foro.*

Y el debate sobre el individualismo-colectivismo también es equivocado, o directamente FALSO, como todos los demás. *Hoy en día estamos atomizados porque las en las tareas básicas de la vida no necesitamos a nuestros iguales (amigos, vecinos, familiares, compañeros) mediante relaciones horizontales de interdependencia, basadas en el AMOR, sino que dependemos del ESTADO y nos relacionamos con él de forma VERTICAL, jerárquica y a través del DINERO (los impuestos), mercantilizando así toda nuestra existencia; sí, todas las actividades que antes se hacían entre todos y por AMOR (el cuidado de niños y mayores sin ir más lejos), y a todo ello lo llaman (en perfecta comunión y acuerdo, estatófilos y neoliberales; izquierdas y derechas, nazis y antinazis) PROGRESO.*

En resumen:* estamos SEPARADOS en todas aquellas tareas y actividades que dignifican y ELEVAN la condición humana; y al mismo tiempo estamos perfectamente UNIDOS en todo aquello que REBAJA la condición humana*, por ejemplo: monetización-mercantilización de la existencia; incapacidad para la reflexión y el discernimiento; y algo en lo que, más que unidos, estamos FUSIONADOS: en el ocio degradante y embrutecedor.


----------



## Alex Cosma (13 Dic 2021)

Lecturas recomendadas y relacionadas con el asunto de la ESPAÑA VACIADA:

*La agroecología y sus criterios

El conservacionismo contra la ruralidad, los pastores y los indígenas

La ruralidad y el ecologismo de Estado

Repico las campanas, llamando al combate

A muerte contra el campo. Conservacionismo, funcionariado y animalismo

En defensa del pastoreo, los bosques y la libertad. El pastoreo no es especista, el animalismo sí

Carta de un amigo sobre la sociedad rural popular tradicional: “Un modo de vivir, de pensar, de sentir, de ser”*

*EL ECOLOGISMO, SU MALDAD Y NUESTRO EXTERMINIO*

*El pastoreo bajo los árboles. Las cabras, los bosques, el Estado y el desierto*


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Polaco o paletazo que vive de la PAC detectado



Funcijeta detected.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Funcijeta detected.



No, soy vaguivago, y a la gentuza como tú ni agua.


----------



## antonio estrada (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ya, pero si realmente necesitas trabajo, y puedes trabajar en la hostelería de forma más o menos initerrumpida, o incluso poner un negocio con garantías, alguien más se debería ir allí. No sé, puede ser que también sea algo difícil por las trabas burocráticas, si no, no me lo explico.



Si no es el local tuyo de antes, no lo sacas adelante. Solo temporada, 4 meses al año a lo sumo.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> El único agujero negro es Madrid. ¿Y Barcelona, Bilbao,Valencia, Málaga, Zaragoza, Valladolid y alguna más no lo son? Pero si ahora hay taifas que se supone que velan por su terruño.



La gente no quiere vivir en puebluchos de mierda (por tamaño) que no tienen ni servicios, ni gente.

No os entra en la cabeza.

Y eso sin contar con que la mayor parte de casa de pueblo son basura del siglo 19.

Iros vosotros a vivir allí.
No podéis iros porque no lo soportáis.
Pero queréis que los demás se vayan.
Sed coherentes y consecuentes coño.


----------



## ediedee (13 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...





Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que la gente como tú nunca llega a nada en la vida, si no nos tocaría pasar más hambre que en la posguerra. Seguid llenando las ciudades y vaciando los pueblos para que veas que gracioso.

Afortunadamente no eres más que un tipo apocado que tienes como único recurso verter tus mierdas anónimamente en Internet, seguramente un muerto de hambre con más carencias que virtudes que tiene miedo a abrir la boca en público no vayan a tomarlo por un tonto degenerado.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Dic 2021)

Paletti nacionalista madrileño?

Joder lo que me quedaba por ver.

A ver si te enteras colega... la meseta esta desierta porque no tiene PER. Eso es lo que la diferencia de la parte sur. Y como ya he dicho mil veces iros a las provincias limitrofes donde se cobra PER y donde no... y evaluais las diferencias.

Ya cuando veais que zonas que no cobran PER obtiene PIB del estilo a las que si lo tienen... ya es que lo vais a flipar. Y eso con unas inversiones globales en la zona bastante inferiores.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco es eso. Hablo en general de elevar la calidad del producto . Esto en España tiene mucho por hacer y ya se nota en el vino. Muchos herederos jóvenes se han dado cuenta de que la mierda de vino que hacía su padre no sirve más que para una alcoholera y se han puesto manos a la obra. Hace 20 años te ofrecían un vino de León, Ciudad Real, Albacete o Zamora e invitabas al generoso a metérselo por el culo. Hoy hay muy buenos vinos (y también muy malos) en cualquier parte de España. Y es gracias a que hay quien ha puesto en valor el patrimonio familiar, estudiado enología o buscado ayuda técnica externa, invertido, y dado la vuelta a la situación. Con un producto vulgar o directamente malo, cantidades bajas y calidad no homogénea, no se va a ninguna parte. Ahora falta que muchos más aprendan a sacar aceites diferenciados, quesos de calidad, carnes que se diferencien de la competencia...



Eso implica lo que te he dicho.

Que esos "empresarios de comida de valor añadido" quieran cobrarte tres euros por una pieza de fruta, 10 euros la botella de vino, y 20 el corte de carne.
Porquejjquejj "comida primium".
Y no vas a poder alimentarte más que de pan y patatas ,como en los años 1950s.

Convertir la comida en un "objeto de alta calidad", en plan branding, es la vía directa al hambre masivo.
Y por eso lo están promocionando.

Me suelen gustar tus aportes, que considero muy adecuados, pero esta vez, esto que defiendes es un puto disparate.
Es literalmente hambre como en el siglo 19.
La comida ha de ser una commodity, y no "un bien de calidac percibida alta".
Si convertimos un puto pollo de mierda en un iphone de al comida vamos pro muy mal camino.
y en general, la comida "de calidac" no es premium, sigue siendo apestosa (especialmente los vinos y la cerveza), pero el puto gañán heredero se cree un Bill Gates de las zanahorias.

Así que parad de decir "producir comida primium de calidac gñe".
Creéis que váis a poder pagarla vosotros, pero no es así.
No podréis tampoco
Y no podréis pro lo siguiente.
Sólo el 1% podrá pagarla.
Como a principios del siglo 20.
A vosotros os espera pan y patatas, IGUAL QUE LOS DEMÁS.
Y pocas, porque para cultivar "producto primium" el truco es muy fácil:

Cultivar mucho.
Seleccionar el 10%, 5% o 1% "superior" (según el estándar de branding por el que se rijan).
DESTRUIR EL RESTO (se os olvida esto).
Y hay que destruirlo, porque si no, no se genera ESCASEZ ARTIFICIAL.
Y sin escasez artificial NADIE compra una puta manzana a 3 euros.
Ni una botella de un mejunje rojo a 10 euros.
Así que:

La cantidad de comida en mercado bajara a un exiguo 5% (o menos).
Las tierras ocupadas ahora serán las mismas (destrucción del 95% del fondo de producción).
NO QUEDARÁ TIERRA *SUFICIENTE* PARA CULTIVAR HARINAS Y PATATAS PARA LA POBLACIÓN.
NO vais a tener para comer ni patatas y pan.
Así que dejad de pajearos con "ejjquejjque la comida primium".
Y dejad de pajearos con "ejjquejjque los produtoerh de España venden aceite barato a italianos que lo envasan con brading gñe".
O pagaréis el aceite el medio litro a 20 euros, literal.

Que por esta tontada vuestra vamos a morir de hambre.


----------



## Glokta (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Normal, querían tener una vida mejor. Cuando ofertan una plaza en un pueblo con un trabajo y alquiler barato, hay tropecientas mil solicitudes, la solución en los pueblos ya saben.



Efectivamente, mis padres y mis tíos todos han tenido trabajos mas relajados que mis abuelos. El campo es muy sacrificado. Pero irónicamente ninguno ha tenido una casa como la de mis abuelos con dos plantas, sótano, jardín, un almacén donde se podían guardar 6 coches perfectamente y hasta un jodido molino


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2021)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Llora más fuerte. España va a tener zonas puras que sirvan como refugios y reservas de naturaleza climácica ibérica para que los paletos no os la terminéis de cargar del todo.
> 
> No hay nada más anti-blanco que ese pensamiento retrasadazo de paleto cagacorral como dicen los de arriba del hilo de que la tierra europea es basura esquilmable ad aeternum.
> 
> La hezpaña "vaciada" bien vaciada que está. Sigue llorando y pataleando mientras aprendes como escribir.



 zonas puras
refugios y reservas de naturaleza 
los paletos no os la terminéis de cargar del todo.
la tierra europea es basura esquilmable ad aeternum
Eres un ejemplo de los "satanistas" (anormales de carrito).
Adoras a la naturaleza de manera nimista y para ti usar al tierra como sustento variado (comida, recursos, vital) para las personas es destruírla, es "violar a la santa".
La "madre naturaleza" por encima del ser humano.
Animista que eres.
Tarados que sois.


----------



## Hrodrich (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> zonas puras
> refugios y reservas de naturaleza
> los paletos no os la terminéis de cargar del todo.
> la tierra europea es basura esquilmable ad aeternum
> ...



Ahora dilo sin llorar y aprende a citar, looser.


----------



## Ibar (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero hay que ver como vivían los gallegos cuando eran demasiados. De maíz y patatas, mucha miseria.
> 
> Castilla es posible que haya soportado más habitantes que ahora en algunas comarcas pero diría que no muchos más, la Castilla de 1500 rondaba los 5M de habitantes e incluía Galicia, todo el Cantábrico y Andalucía, que siempre ha sido una región rica y poblada.
> 
> Cataluña es cierto que ha estado históricamanete bastante vacía. En realidad Cataluña sigue siendo la región más boscosa de España y en el siglo XV y aun en el XVIII era un gran bosque relativamente poco poblado. En 1787 Cataluña entera tenía solamente 900k habitantes contra 1.4M Galicia, del mismo tamaño las dos ,y eso que Barcelona era una ciudad mayor que las gallegas todas juntas



La gente se ríe de la meseta y del secarral que es, pero fue gracias al cereal que cultivaban lo que hizo que se pudiera alimentar a toda esa población.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si no es el local tuyo de antes, no lo sacas adelante. Solo temporada, 4 meses al año a lo sumo.



Eso es cierto,el gran problema son los precios de casas y demás para arranca el negocio, he visto los precios en idealista y aparte de pocas casas en venta en Albarracín, precios mayores de 100.000 euros (vale, no eran pequeñas, pero aún así), parece que no quieren los de la España vaciada que deje de vaciarse a la vista de las ofertas de casas.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> La gente no quiere vivir en puebluchos de mierda (por tamaño) que no tienen ni servicios, ni gente.
> 
> No os entra en la cabeza.
> 
> ...



En un pueblo llamado Nombela, a 7 km de Escalona de Alberche en la provincia de Toledo, cerca de Talavera, al construirse una serie de chalets y poner precios de alquileres baratos, no tardaron en habitarse. El problema es el de siempre, precios baratos de casas y facilidades de instalar negocios, los servicios llegan después, y cuando estás tiempo en el paro, lo de la gente y el ocio te da exactamente igual.


----------



## la_trotona (13 Dic 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Paletti nacionalista madrileño?
> 
> Joder lo que me quedaba por ver.
> 
> ...



Correcto, el PER se hizo para fijar a la gente al medio rural. En Andalucía creo que cada vez lo cobra menos gente, pero aún así, los que hablan de quitar el PER y así trabajaría más gente, sólo se tienen que fijar en las zonas rurales donde no lo hay, que se despoblarían y no habría gente autóctona ni para trabajar ni para paguitas.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

Ibar dijo:


> La gente se ríe de la meseta y del secarral que es, pero fue gracias al cereal que cultivaban lo que hizo que se pudiera alimentar a toda esa población.



Hasta el periodo medieval cálido (lo que suele causar hambrunas siempre ha sido el frío no el calor) la meseta norte y sur en menor medida debería ser un lugar bastante malo para la agricultura, como todo el norte de Europa, y la producción de cereal con los romanos siempre se centró en la depresión del Guadalquivir, Extremadura, el valle del Ebro y las llanuras costeras del Levante (la principal siendo Cartagena). De todas formas España siempre ha importado grano con algunas excepciones a lo largo de su historia


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (13 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No, soy vaguivago, y a la gentuza como tú ni agua.



Qué me vas a dar tú a mí, alma de cántaro, si no valdrás ni para que te manden a ver si llueve.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (13 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Eso es cierto,el gran problema son los precios de casas y demás para arranca el negocio, he visto los precios en idealista y aparte de pocas casas en venta en Albarracín, precios mayores de 100.000 euros (vale, no eran pequeñas, pero aún así), parece que no quieren los de la España vaciada que deje de vaciarse a la vista de las ofertas de casas.



Ya te lo digo yo que soy de un pueblo de mierda en el que hay tres casas cerradas y dos huertos abandonados por cada habitante y aquí nos queremos ver las caras los que somos y nada más.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo que soy de un pueblo de mierda en el que hay tres casas cerradas y dos huertos abandonados por cada habitante y *aquí nos queremos ver las caras los que somos y nada más.*



Pues eso, un tipo inútil, vago, agresivo, desconfiado, asocial, hermético e indolente





Poco más se puede decir, sois la España de Puerto Hurraco y de los Santos Inocentes, y estáis orgullosos de ello. Eso sí, bien que sonreís cuando os llega la guita de la PAC y se os hipersubvenciona vuestra infraestructura, pero a los "forasteros" que os están sacando del medievo solo les ponéis malas caras y les hacéis la vida imposible. Que asco de gentuza sois algunos, después lloráis porque la gente se va y el pueblo se vacía, cuando siempre os comportáis como gentuza con los que no son del pueblo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (13 Dic 2021)

*


FernandoIII dijo:



los "forasteros" que os están sacando del medievo

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


FernandoIII dijo:


> solo les ponéis malas caras y les hacéis la vida imposible*. Que asco de gentuza sois algunos, después lloráis porque la gente se va *



Oye, forastero: Hace años que nos llega la televisión, que nos limpiamos el culo con papel y que tenemos nevera.
Gentuza, lee con atención, gentuza sois los que venís de listos creyendo que meneándonos delante de la cara un reloj de los chinos os vamos a dar las tierras a cambio, y de regalo, un cesto con embutidos a lo Paco Martínez Soria.

¿Que lloro por qué la gente se va?
Aquí lloramos en verano y en los puentes, cuando los domingueros empobrecidos que habéis descubierto que el abuelo tenía pueblo venís a tocar los cojones, a gritar hasta las tantas, a dejarlo todo hecho una mierda y a soltar a vuestras larvas de dominguero a dar por culo toda la tarde, noche y madrugada como si esto fuese la Ibiza de los pringaos endeudados a 30 años que ya no pueden viajar.
En ese momento lloro. Cuando os volvéis a la colmena me parto la caja de que al menos por unos meses no os veré, si es que no soportáis temperaturas de menos de diez grados, escoria barbacoa.


----------



## LordEntrophy (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> EL turismo no masivo parece que genera relativamente poco empleo. Quizá si que ayuda a estabilizarla y que no siga cayendo.
> 
> Mira el caso de Llanes, pueblo turístico que vive de eso (hostelería por todas partes, pesca ya residual, de agricultura quedan indicios ).
> 
> ...



Pero Laredo es un caso diferente a Llanes, ya que está muy condicionado por la proximidad a Bilbao y su funcionamiento como núcleo de segundas residencias muy cercano. Llanes está algo más lejos de Gijón, especialmente si introducimos el factor tiempo de desplazamiento, que la A-8 no se ha completado hasta hace poco más de un lustro (precisamente el último tramo, el de Llanes), mientras que de Bilbao a Laredo se completó a finales de los 80. El actual estancamiento de Laredo es posiblemente fruto del agotamiento del suelo edificable, los precios desbocados y la crisis de la burbuja (el descomunal nuevo puerto deportivo completado en el cénit de la burbuja y prácticamente vacío desde entonces es buena muestra de ello), incluso que puede que el adecentamiento de Bilbao en los últimos años también haya contribuido a que bajara un poco la "necesidad" de escapar de ahí de una parte de la población.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Pero Laredo es un caso diferente a Llanes, ya que está muy condicionado por la proximidad a Bilbao y su funcionamiento como núcleo de segundas residencias muy cercano. Llanes está algo más lejos de Gijón, especialmente si introducimos el factor tiempo de desplazamiento, que la A-8 no se ha completado hasta hace poco más de un lustro (precisamente el último tramo, el de Llanes), mientras que de Bilbao a Laredo se completó a finales de los 80. El actual estancamiento de Laredo es posiblemente fruto del agotamiento del suelo edificable, los precios desbocados y la crisis de la burbuja (el descomunal nuevo puerto deportivo completado en el cénit de la burbuja y prácticamente vacío desde entonces es buena muestra de ello), incluso que puede que el adecentamiento de Bilbao en los últimos años también haya contribuido a que bajara un poco la "necesidad" de escapar de ahí de una parte de la población.



Si, Llanes es una villa marinera antigua que tenía una economía propia en tiempos, con su teatro, su periódico, su puerto, su emigración a México, sus caciques locales (uno importante antepasado mío). Lo curioso es que pudiera sostener a 25.000 personas cuando mi abuela era niña y hoy, nadando en turismo, apenas a la mitad.

Laredo tiene otra dinámica y supongo que ahora Castro compite y es el pueblo que ha crecido robándole potencial. Laredo necesita que se haga el tren de Santander a Bilbao y podría volver a crecer. Lo que me llama la atención es que hay por el Cantábrico muchos pueblos que han tenido el doble de habitantes en la época del maíz y las vacas que ahora que tienen autopista y turismo. Debían estar al límite de la subsistencia cuando vivían 100 por Km2 sin apenas comunicaciones (bueno, el mismo tren de vía estrecha que hay ahora y barquitos de cabotaje).


----------



## LordEntrophy (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero son aeropuertos sin tráfico. Están por estar.
> 
> Además, la red viaria de Madrid está orientada a facilitar los accesos por el Sur , Sureste y Nordeste, justamente por donde limita con CLM.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, la sierra y sus parajes naturales, si bien son un atractivo para segundas residencias de clases más o menos acomodadas, resultan un impedimento para el desarrollo industrial de las provincias limítrofes, mientras que por el corredor del Henares o por la Sagra no hay límite físico alguno (bueno, atravesar los parajes desolados sagreños, pero eso tiene un aire postapocalíptico que le da un plus al transporte logístico en plan mad max).

Quienes que quejan del supuesto "agujero negro" madrileño obvian que el 60% de la población española reside a menos de 25 km del mar, de modo que Madrid en cierta forma compensa ese fuerte desequilibrio. Y las provincias limítrofes que sepan aprovechar bien sus bazas, tienen una oportunidad en industria y logística con suelo cercano más barato (amén de las ayudas, subvenciones o exenciones que ya se han mencionado por el hilo).

Personalmente creo que si se potenciaran un poco más las comunicaciones, tal como la red AVE ya va poco a poco realizando, las ciudades del "primer cinturón provincial", Toledo y Guadalajara, tendrían que crecer, y las ciudades del "segundo cinturón" (o las separadas por la sierra) tendrían que potenciar el teletrabajo con la comunicación por AVE, atractivo en Segovia y Cuenca (Ávila se quedaría fuera solo con su ferrocarril convencional). En esas cuatro ciudades es donde podría tener algún sentido una cierta migración de algunos servicios de la administración central, con perfecta comunicación por AV, y no a sitios más alejados.

@frangelico , muy interesante por cierto el planteamiento de Ocaña como emplazamiento de un Gatwick, aunque posiblemente la mera idea esté lastrada por la experiencia del aeropuerto de Ciudad Real.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, la sierra y sus parajes naturales, si bien son un atractivo para segundas residencias de clases más o menos acomodadas, resultan un impedimento para el desarrollo industrial de las provincias limítrofes, mientras que por el corredor del Henares o por la Sagra no hay límite físico alguno (bueno, atravesar los parajes desolados sagreños, pero eso tiene un aire postapocalíptico que le da un plus al transporte logístico en plan mad max).
> 
> Quienes que quejan del supuesto "agujero negro" madrileño obvian que el 60% de la población española reside a menos de 25 km del mar, de modo que Madrid en cierta forma compensa ese fuerte desequilibrio. Y las provincias limítrofes que sepan aprovechar bien sus bazas, tienen una oportunidad en industria y logística con suelo cercano más barato (amén de las ayudas, subvenciones o exenciones que ya se han mencionado por el hilo).
> 
> ...



Me temo que la cagada de CR va a destrozar las posibilidades de los aeropuertos que quedan viables en España. Uno es ese de Ocaña y yo veo claros otros dos en Huelva (Lepe) y la costa oriental gaditana (Jimena de la Frontera), ambos con potencial turístico y el de Jimena como complemento y desahogo del malagueño, siempre a tope . Pero tras aquello a ver quién se atreve.


----------



## Новая правда (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero hay que ver como vivían los gallegos cuando eran demasiados. De maíz y patatas, mucha miseria.
> 
> Castilla es posible que haya soportado más habitantes que ahora en algunas comarcas pero diría que no muchos más, la Castilla de 1500 rondaba los 5M de habitantes e incluía Galicia, todo el Cantábrico y Andalucía, que siempre ha sido una región rica y poblada.



Por míseros que fuesen, el hecho de que alcanzasen esas cifras de población indica que muy pobres no eran, en cualquier caso, aquí no se está debatiendo de esto. El OP ha dicho que el interior español siempre ha estado despoblado y eso es falso.

Y sí, aunque sea difícil de imaginar, Castilla la Vieja, no el reino de Castilla, tenía una densidad poblacional similar a la actual a lo largo del siglo XVI y eso sin tener en cuenta que las capitales han absorbido casi toda la población. Si encima quitásemos del mapa Valladolid, Burgos, León y Salamanca capitales, el mapa que queda es completamente desolador. Me baso en estudios de Franco Aliaga, que también es anterior a la moda de la España vaciada. Y, valiéndome del gráfico que aportas, se pueden sacar las siguientes conclusiones:

Soria en la actualidad tiene 88.000 habitantes, frente a los 115.000 de 1787
Teruel en la actualidad tiene 134.000 habitantes, frente a los 193.000 de 1787
Cuenca en la actualidad tiene 197.000 habitantes, frente a los 203.000 de 1787
Segovia en la actualidad tiene 153.000 habitantes, frente a los 131.000 de 1787
Zamora en la actualidad tiene 170.000 habitantes, frente a los 153.000 de 1787

Es decir, estas cinco provincias que hoy no llegan ni al millón de habitantes (742.000), suponen en torno al 1,5% de la población española total. 
En 1787, hace 225 años, agrupaban a 795.000 habitantes y suponían en torno a un 7,5% de la población española total. Es decir... con respecto al peso total, esas cinco tendrían que tener 3,5 millones de habitantes en la actualidad.

Insisto, se puede debatir si la concentración poblacional es positiva o no, si hay que invertir en infraestructuras en zonas despobladas o no, si hay que intentar atajar la despoblación o no, todo es debatible, pero no se puede mentir descaradamente como ha hecho el OP


----------



## MasterChiefXbox (13 Dic 2021)

MrDanger dijo:


> No, no siempre ha estado vacía. Es lógico que se vacíen los pueblos al no hacer falta tanta gente para la agricultura tras la mecanización, pero últimamente se están quedando vacías incluso las capitales de provincia del interior. La solución es industrializarlas. Franco, que era muy malo, creó polos industriales en Aranda, Burgos y Valladolid, en menor medida en Palencia. Luego se han ido cerrando esas industrias y pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Tiene que haber industria para que haya trabajo y servicios. Lo que no puede ser es vivir de parasitar a Madrid mientras juegan la partida y se rascan los huevos.
> 
> ...



Aquí no vienen ni de fuera, el problema de Cyl es que los políticos están vendidos a sus jefes de Madrid.


----------



## LordEntrophy (13 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, Llanes es una villa marinera antigua que tenía una economía propia en tiempos, con su teatro, su periódico, su puerto, su emigración a México, sus caciques locales (uno importante antepasado mío). Lo curioso es que pudiera sostener a 25.000 personas cuando mi abuela era niña y hoy, nadando en turismo, apenas a la mitad.
> 
> Laredo tiene otra dinámica y supongo que ahora Castro compite y es el pueblo que ha crecido robándole potencial. Laredo necesita que se haga el tren de Santander a Bilbao y podría volver a crecer. Lo que me llama la atención es que hay por el Cantábrico muchos pueblos que han tenido el doble de habitantes en la época del maíz y las vacas que ahora que tienen autopista y turismo. Debían estar al límite de la subsistencia cuando vivían 100 por Km2 sin apenas comunicaciones (bueno, el mismo tren de vía estrecha que hay ahora y barquitos de cabotaje).



Llanes es un caso parecido a Luarca o Navia, pueblos asturianos que han sufrido un declive pero parecen haberse estabilizado con el turismo y algunos restos de la industria que tuvieron o del minimizado sector pesquero. En Cantabria podría verse a San Vicente de la Barquera también en ese grupo, pero la comarca oriental cántabra es un caso completamente diferente.

En Navia la papelera y los astilleros de Armón mantienen el tipo. Y un poco más al oeste, en la Ría del Eo, en Figueras (Castropol), astilleros Gondán es el astillero asturiano con mayor volumen de negocio (y con buques de muy alto valor añadido para armadores noruegos, de rescate y apoyo a plataformas petrolíferas o parques eólicos offshore...) y fija también población más allá del turismo o el agonizante sector primario y pesquero (por cierto que, Gondán precisa de una modificación del Plan de Ordenación Municipal de Castropol, para la calificación de una parcela vacía como industrial, y los ecologistas y parte de los veraneantes sin cabeza están intentado tirarla abajo protestando por el daño a la zona ZEPA (muchas décadas posterior al astillero) y a las molestias de ruido a los veraneantes domingueros en barquita en la ría en el mes de verano, realmente triste.

Gondán y sus buques construidos en los últimos años...​​




Astilleros Gondán | Nuestros barcos







www.gondan.com



​Y los tontos útiles queriendo dinamitar una empresa centenaria con innovación y empleo en una comarca muy necesitada de ello:​​







Alegan contra la ampliación de Gondán


R. S. La Coordinadora Ecologista de Asturias denuncia el impacto que causará la ampliación del área de astilleros Gondán, en Figueras, en el entorno de la ría, así como




www.elcomercio.es




Laredo y Castro tienen la A-8 con Bilbao desde finales de los 80, y eso ha compensando la paupérrima línea de FEVE de la costa, pero vivirían sin duda un auténtico boom si dispusieran de una conexión rápida ferroviaria de cercanías con Bilbao. El resto de localidades entre Santander y Bilbao son mucho más pequeñas, pero soportan una población flotante brutal de segundas residencias de vizcaínos y veraneantes varios (Noja, por ejemplo, poco más de 2500 habitantes censados, y con casi 70.000 personas en verano).

(Perdón por desviar un poco el tema del interior de la península, pero en el norte en Asturias y Cantabria la demografía también está estancada o va para atrás, Santander también ha perdido población respecto a décadas anteriores del último tercio del s. XX).


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2021)

Новая правда dijo:


> Por míseros que fuesen, el hecho de que alcanzasen esas cifras de población indica que muy pobres no eran, en cualquier caso, aquí no se está debatiendo de esto. El OP ha dicho que el interior español siempre ha estado despoblado y eso es falso.
> 
> Y sí, aunque sea difícil de imaginar, Castilla la Vieja, no el reino de Castilla, tenía una densidad poblacional similar a la actual a lo largo del siglo XVI y eso sin tener en cuenta que las capitales han absorbido casi toda la población. Si encima quitásemos del mapa Valladolid, Burgos, León y Salamanca capitales, el mapa que queda es completamente desolador. Me baso en estudios de Franco Aliaga, que también es anterior a la moda de la España vaciada. Y, valiéndome del gráfico que aportas, se pueden sacar las siguientes conclusiones:
> 
> ...



Claro, pero entonces era una poblaicon incluso depredadora porque ocupaba todo el terreno para dar mal de comer a 50 personas por km2 (y apenas a 10-12 esas provincias castellanas que se han despoblado) . Galicia tiene pocas manchas forestales originales porque 1.4M de gallegos en el XVIII eran, en el rural (entonces apenas había ciudades ) en realidad más de los que hay ahora. Todos comiendo lo justo para no morirse de hambre y emigrando en masa en cuanto se abrió con el barco de vapor la emigración masiva a América. Muchas regiones de España han ganado masa forestal respecto a 1800 ó 1900 porque entonces todo estaba ocupado por cultivos marginales de subsistencia o se arrasaban los bosques para leña.

Si Galicia hubiese mantenido su cuota de 1800 hoy tendría la población de Cataluña y eso solo es posible con una enorme concentración de capital. Al final, igual que en USA hay estados que tienen 7 y 15 veces la población de 1950 y otros apenas han crecido (NY y Pennsylvania son de los que han crecido un 20-30% cuando el pais lo hace el 125% y no por ello son pobres ni desgraciados), en España hay dinámicas transformadoras. Una muy visible es que la gente se vuelve loca por el E/SE y las islas y otra que el PV, siendo rico, tiene que sobornar a moronegros para que vayan a hacer bulto y ni con esas mantienen población.


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2021)

Новая правда dijo:


> Por míseros que fuesen, el hecho de que alcanzasen esas cifras de población indica que muy pobres no eran, en cualquier caso, aquí no se está debatiendo de esto. El OP ha dicho que el interior español siempre ha estado despoblado y eso es falso.
> 
> Y sí, aunque sea difícil de imaginar, Castilla la Vieja, no el reino de Castilla, tenía una densidad poblacional similar a la actual a lo largo del siglo XVI y eso sin tener en cuenta que las capitales han absorbido casi toda la población. Si encima quitásemos del mapa Valladolid, Burgos, León y Salamanca capitales, el mapa que queda es completamente desolador. Me baso en estudios de Franco Aliaga, que también es anterior a la moda de la España vaciada. Y, valiéndome del gráfico que aportas, se pueden sacar las siguientes conclusiones:
> 
> ...



La meseta norte jamás se recuperó del colapso del barroco con su pequeña edad de hielo, y han pasado años (más de 300 años) desde aquello. Realmente ni con ayuda del gobierno mediante el canal de Castilla y miles de proyectos logró levantar cabeza hasta que el Caudillo incluyó en sus planes de desarrollo a Valladolid y Burgos


----------



## la_trotona (14 Dic 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo que soy de un pueblo de mierda en el que hay tres casas cerradas y dos huertos abandonados por cada habitante y aquí nos queremos ver las caras los que somos y nada más.



Perfecto, luego que no se quejen los habitantes que se van vaciando sus pueblos.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Llanes es un caso parecido a Luarca o Navia, pueblos asturianos que han sufrido un declive pero parecen haberse estabilizado con el turismo y algunos restos de la industria que tuvieron o del minimizado sector pesquero. En Cantabria podría verse a San Vicente de la Barquera también en ese grupo, pero la comarca oriental cántabra es un caso completamente diferente.
> 
> En Navia la papelera y los astilleros de Armón mantienen el tipo. Y un poco más al oeste, en la Ría del Eo, en Figueras (Castropol), astilleros Gondán es el astillero asturiano con mayor volumen de negocio (y con buques de muy alto valor añadido para armadores noruegos, de rescate y apoyo a plataformas petrolíferas o parques eólicos offshore...) y fija también población más allá del turismo o el agonizante sector primario y pesquero (por cierto que, Gondán precisa de una modificación del Plan de Ordenación Municipal de Castropol, para la calificación de una parcela vacía como industrial, y los ecologistas y parte de los veraneantes sin cabeza están intentado tirarla abajo protestando por el daño a la zona ZEPA (muchas décadas posterior al astillero) y a las molestias de ruido a los veraneantes domingueros en barquita en la ría en el mes de verano, realmente triste.
> 
> ...



¿Y los vecinos de Gondán no van a decir cuatro cosas a los anormales domingueros y ecolojetas?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Perfecto, luego que no se quejen los habitantes que se van vaciando sus pueblos.



Es que yo lo comprendo, que lo lógico sería estimular el crecimiento, pero no interesa.


----------



## LordEntrophy (14 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y los vecinos de Gondán no van a decir cuatro cosas a los anormales domingueros y ecolojetas?



Supongo que sí, porque yo de ellos les iría a correr a gorrazos. Tendría que hacer algunas averiguaciones, y a ver si luego lo puedo comentar en alguno de los hilos en los que este tipo de temas salen con cierta recurrencia.

Este mismo año estuve hablando con un chaval joven, de Ribadeo, que me contaba que con la pandemia estaba todo fatal. Que solo había trabajo en verano en los bares de Ribadeo, mal pagado con horarios de esclavitud, y que para colmo con mes y medio de temporada veraniega, en el mejor de los casos, no daba para aguantar todo el año. Que se iba a largar intentando el ejército o algo.

Pues en una comarca que está así con los chavales de 17-23 años, los ecolojetas y los señoritos (mira que no me gusta utilizar esa palabra y el cliché que conlleva), no tienen nada mejor que hacer que recoger firmas y presentar alegaciones en contra de la ampliación -por mera cuestión de supervivencia y mantenimiento de la competitividad- de la industria más importante, con más proyección y valor añadido en 50 kilómetros a la redonda (y posiblemente más, ya digo que es el más importante astillero de Asturias y de los principales por valor añadido de todo el cantábrico, no es un dinosaurio sobredimensionado como Navantia y demás en las rías bajas o Cádiz).

Construyen estas putas maravillas:




​



(Lo que hay sobre la cubierta de proa de este otro, el _Strill Merkur_, es otra puta plataforma para helicópteros con los bordes retráctiles. Y los costados y la popa del buque están llenas de compuertas abatibles y puentes inundables como nuestro Magdaleno I)​
Y para armadores noruegos y escandinavos. El TOP en buques especializados: rescate y apoyo a plataformas, construcción y mantenimiento de parques eólicos _off shore_...

Y luego de todo: buques oceanográficos, veleros de crucero de lujo, patrulleros de alta mar, arrastreros congeladores, remolcadores...

Un negocio familiar desde finales del XIX, y en el puerto de Figueras desde principios del s. XX. Conforme a las normativas de calidad y ambientales actuales. Y resulta que el ruido molesta en agosto a los que quieren estar en su barquito en la ría, o a las aves (que, de cualquier manera, la zona del triángulo Castropol-Figueras-Ribadeo está bastante antropizada, sobre todo en el "destrozado" lado gallego -de esos pelotazos urbanísticos y de puerto deportivo no se quejaron tanto-, y la zona valiosa está ría arriba, hacia Vegadeo).

Para correrles a gorrazos, ya digo.


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Supongo que sí, porque yo de ellos les iría a correr a gorrazos. Tendría que hacer algunas averiguaciones, y a ver si luego lo puedo comentar en alguno de los hilos en los que este tipo de temas salen con cierta recurrencia.
> 
> Este mismo año estuve hablando con un chaval joven, de Ribadeo, que me contaba que con la pandemia estaba todo fatal. Que solo había trabajo en verano en los bares de Ribadeo, mal pagado con horarios de esclavitud, y que para colmo con mes y medio de temporada veraniega, en el mejor de los casos, no daba para aguantar todo el año. Que se iba a largar intentando el ejército o algo.
> 
> ...



Los astilleros del Cantábrico son muy buenos pero deben fusionarse Armón, Gondán, Zamakona , Rodman, Balenciaga y alguno más que queda por ahí para hacer algo competitivo a lo grande, nivel los holandeses de Damen. Que en Asturias en ma misma comarca haya todavía dos clama al cielo.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Supongo que sí, porque yo de ellos les iría a correr a gorrazos. Tendría que hacer algunas averiguaciones, y a ver si luego lo puedo comentar en alguno de los hilos en los que este tipo de temas salen con cierta recurrencia.
> 
> Este mismo año estuve hablando con un chaval joven, de Ribadeo, que me contaba que con la pandemia estaba todo fatal. Que solo había trabajo en verano en los bares de Ribadeo, mal pagado con horarios de esclavitud, y que para colmo con mes y medio de temporada veraniega, en el mejor de los casos, no daba para aguantar todo el año. Que se iba a largar intentando el ejército o algo.
> 
> ...



La gente debería recoger firma contra esos anormales, así de simple. Menos mal que en Madrid no hacen más que protestar si hacen un sitio para musical que podría ir un consultorio y demás tocanarices y no se les hace ni puñetero caso.


----------



## LordEntrophy (14 Dic 2021)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> El sistema electoral provoca cambios sociológicos significativos. El actual sistema electoral fue hecho gran parte por improvisación (el distrito electoral es la provincia ya que la Constitución no preveía cuántas Autonomías iba haber y qué eran los distritos electorales naturales) y por preservar el poder. La UCD para mantenerse en el poder crea un sistema electoral que no cambia en las distintas reformas y qué se basan en las listas cerradas.
> 
> Durante décadas en la España vaciada no nacionalista el PP y el PSOE eran los Partidos Dominantes que ganaban un plus máximo de escaños ya que en la España vaciada al perder población cada año eran distritos electorales pequeños donde no entraba un tercer partido nacional. Con las listas cerradas los diputados peperos o socialistas seguían la disciplina de Partido que mandaba Madrid. Con el voto útil nacional funcionaba pero desde la crisis de 2008 cambia todo. El ciudadano de Soria o de Teruel mira como los nacionalistas gallegos, vascos y catalanes piden a Madrid a cambio de sus votos claves y sé lo dan. Empieza en Teruel el fenómeno de la reivindicación política de la España vaciada.
> 
> ...



Y lo triste es que no sería necesario ningún cambio constitucional para corregir esto, bastaría con retocar la Ley Electoral y potenciar el Senado como cámara territorial, que precisamente por eso hay Senadores por provincia/taifa, donde sí tendría pleno sentido un cierto "terruñismo" en las negociaciones y acuerdos (por ejemplo, para cosas como los intereses comunes que buscaba Feijóo con la reunión de los califas de taifas con problemas demográficos o de distribución de población para la negociación del sistema de financiación autonómica).


----------



## ANS² (14 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí el vaciado de España, siempre que el trasvase de población paleta monolingüe vaya a Madrid y no a Barcelona, me parece de puta madre... Mientras los medios de la caverna española sigan con su propaganda anticatalana que te pinta Cataluña como si fuera la Alemania nazi de los años 30, los catalanes podemos estar tranquilos, porque no creo que la paletada se atreva a emigrar a Cataluña como lo hizo durante el franquismo.



tranquilo, con los moros y demás carroña ya estáis servidos


----------



## LordEntrophy (14 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Me temo que la cagada de CR va a destrozar las posibilidades de los aeropuertos que quedan viables en España. Uno es ese de Ocaña y yo veo claros otros dos en Huelva (Lepe) y la costa oriental gaditana (Jimena de la Frontera), ambos con potencial turístico y el de Jimena como complemento y desahogo del malagueño, siempre a tope . Pero tras aquello a ver quién se atreve.



Coincido, va a ser muy difícil, salvo que volvieran unas vacas gordas o algún grupo inversor privado muy potente se lanzara a ello, cosa difícil en la coyuntura de _peak oil disimulao_ que nos espera en décadas venideras.

Es uno de los lastres que implican las grandes infraestructuras mal concebidas o planificadas. Que no solo resultan en un "fiasco puntual", sino que su mal planteamiento se arrastra por décadas lastrando otras muchas oportunidades.

En el caso de las infraestructuras ferroviarias, a pesar de que en muchos casos se vea excesivo el gasto en líneas de alta velocidad, no hay que perder de vista que suelen tener una vida útil respecto al trazado de en torno a un siglo o más (pensemos que las líneas convencionales que van sustituyendo, en su trazado datan en su gran mayoría del último tercio del s. XIX). Una mala decisión en el trazado de un ferrocarril -o de un metro- es un problema que se arrastrará un siglo por lo menos. Ahí tendremos durante cien años o más esa falta de conexión E-O por el norte del sistema central si la salida de Madrid hacia Valladolid y Barcelona hubiera sido en "T" en lugar de en la "V" actual (más vale que Segovia aproveche bien la oportunidad, porque a la vertebración del país le va a costar bastante en ese siglo sin esa posibilidad de conexión).


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Es que esta gente quiere que todo el país sea una masa yerma, sin vida y llena de puebluchos de adobe y ladrillo como este
> 
> Es mentalidad MORONEGRA y estos anormales presumiendo de ser una reserva ESPIRITUAL.



Lo que son es una reserva de vagancia y extrema corrupcion. Por eso no quieren perder su estatus de PARASITOS, porque viven muy bien comportandose como puta moronegrada ultrasubvencionada


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Dic 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Menos mal que la gente como tú nunca llega a nada en la vida, si no nos tocaría pasar más hambre que en la posguerra. Seguid llenando las ciudades y vaciando los pueblos para que veas que gracioso.



Tal como he dicho ya un puto millon de veces, la gente que se dedica a la agricultura, suele ser gente del levante-sureste que vive en grandes urbes. Como vosotros los paletos beodos de la escopeta sois subnormales, y estais acostumbrados a tratar en vuestro dia a dia con indigentes mentales con la misma viveza de seso que un puto moronegro, os creeis que el resto de la gente es como vosotros. Y no, no cuela

Vamos a conseguir que os quiten el alpiste rapido, hijos de puta. Si os quereis suicidar hacerlo, pero no nos vais a arrastrar con vosotros, monton de mierda corralera


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Correcto, el PER se hizo para fijar a la gente al medio rural.



Ahora estaria bien que nos explicaras a todos POR QUE Y PARA QUE

Por que la gente productiva de la ciudad, que para colmo agota poco suelo y consume menos recursos, tiene que ser saqueada para que paletos vagos de mierda que no producis nada y que encima sois un puto cancer que lleva siglos destruyendo arrasando y extinguiendo la naturaleza, vivais a cuerpo de puto rey sin pegar palo al agua, solo por el hecho de que se os subvencione vuestro corrupto putero beodo farlopero gitano torero y escopetero estilo de vida en una puta aldea con corral de adobe donde cagar


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Dic 2021)

FernandoIII dijo:


> La meseta norte jamás se recuperó del colapso del barroco con su pequeña edad de hielo, y han pasado años (más de 300 años) desde aquello. Realmente ni con ayuda del gobierno mediante el canal de Castilla y miles de proyectos logró levantar cabeza hasta que el Caudillo incluyó en sus planes de desarrollo a Valladolid y Burgos



A veces creo que es la propia gente de alli, la que odia su propia tierra. A mi siempre me encanto la provincia de leon, una provincia tan grande, tan enigmatica tan variada, con tanto suelo, tanto territorio, tanta montaña, tanta agua, tanto de todo... con su capital siendo como es el nudo de comunicaciones mas grande de todo el noroeste. Un sitio con unas posibilidades privilegiadas para ser centro industrial, centro agricola, centro comercial, centro cultural... DE TODO

Y lo unico que hay es putos palurdos de mierda cobrando paguicas del carbon, insultando a los de valladoli, y lloriqueando porque quiren una taifa pa ellos solos, y inventarse un idiomita nuevo, y una eta paleta si hiciera falta, pa dar por culo y a ver si los 4 paletazos que quedan pueden seguir vagueando y viviendo de los impuestos de las regiones productivas

Es que si al menos se les viera gente laboriosa, emprendedora, capaz, con iniciativas, con viveza, pues podrias decir bueno venga va, vamos a darles apoyo, que el gobierno les financie algo gordo que sirva de impulso para hacer crecer la ciudad y darle bombo. Pero es que no. Solo gente que se quiere ir a la aldea, a cobrar millones por andar pegando estcopetazos con 2 gramos de farlopa en sangre. Es agotador


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A veces creo que es la propia gente de alli, la que odia su propia tierra. A mi siempre me encanto la provincia de leon, una provincia tan grande, tan enigmatica tan variada, con tanto suelo, tanto territorio, tanta montaña, tanta agua, tanto de todo... con su capital siendo como es el nudo de comunicaciones mas grande de todo el noroeste. Un sitio con unas posibilidades privilegiadas para ser centro industrial, centro agricola, centro comercial, centro cultural... DE TODO
> 
> Y lo unico que hay es putos palurdos de mierda cobrando paguicas del carbon, insultando a los de valladoli, y lloriqueando porque quiren una taifa pa ellos solos, y inventarse un idiomita nuevo, y una eta paleta si hiciera falta, pa dar por culo y a ver si los 4 paletazos que quedan pueden seguir vagueando y viviendo de los impuestos de las regiones productivas
> 
> Es que si al menos se les viera gente laboriosa, emprendedora, capaz, con iniciativas, con viveza, pues podrias decir bueno venga va, vamos a darles apoyo, que el gobierno les financie algo gordo que sirva de impulso para hacer crecer la ciudad y darle bombo. Pero es que no. Solo gente que se quiere ir a la aldea, a cobrar millones por andar pegando estcopetazos con 2 gramos de farlopa en sangre. Es agotador



León está llena de leoneses, y el reino de León (León , Zamora y Salamanca) no solamente se negó a participar en la batalla de Las Navas de Tolosa, sino que se dedicaron a enredar con el enemigo, los moros de mierda. Eso es lo que hay en esa zona, las tres provincias, gentuza traidora, complicada y retorcida desde siempre.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Dic 2021)

Vientosolar dijo:


> León está llena de leoneses, y el reino de León (León , Zamora y Salamanca) no solamente se negó a participar en la batalla de Las Navas de Tolosa, sino que se dedicaron a enredar con el enemigo, los moros de mierda. Eso es lo que hay en esa zona, las tres provincias, gentuza traidora, complicada y retorcida desde siempre.



El medievo español esta bastante lleno de traidores hijos de puta y de caciques de mierda que en lugar de juntarse para acabar con la reconquista enel año 1000, se tiraron 500 años mas pegandose cuchilladas entre ellos (entre primos y hermanos), porque ninguno queria soltar el cazo, y preferian chupapollear ala moronegrada si era necesario, con tal de putear a su primo el que le hacia sombra

No son muchas las grandes y verdaderas honrosas excepciones de magnos lideres que lo dieron todo por esapaña, como san fernando, alfonso el sabio, jaime 1, el batallador y algunos mas. Otors muchos otros, eran unos trileros hijos de puta

Pero al margen de eso, lo que se hizo hace 1000 años, debiera no ser excusa para lo que se hace hoy. Aunque me temo que si, si tiene que ver, y la gente cambia poco o nada


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El medievo español esta bastante lleno de traidores hijos de puta y de caciques de mierda que en lugar de juntarse para acabar con la reconquista enel año 1000, se tiraron 500 años mas pegandose cuchilladas entre ellos (entre primos y hermanos), porque ninguno queria soltar el cazo, y preferian chupapollear ala moronegrada si era necesario, con tal de putear a su primo el que le hacia sombra
> 
> No son muchas las grandes y verdaderas honrosas excepciones de magnos lideres que lo dieron todo por esapaña, como san fernando, alfonso el sabio, jaime 1, el batallador y algunos mas. Otors muchos otros, eran unos trileros hijos de puta
> 
> Pero al margen de eso, lo que se hizo hace 1000 años, debiera no ser excusa para lo que se hace hoy. Aunque me temo que si, si tiene que ver, y la gente cambia poco o nada



Claro, tienes razón, no debería haber relación entre un pasado tan lejano y el presente, pero al verlos igual de retorcidas 800 años después de la batalla, empiezas a pensar que, o bien es genético, o bien las costumbres se transmiten inmutables mucho más eficazmente de lo que nos pensamos. Y a mí también me gustan León y su provincia.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Dic 2021)

Vientosolar dijo:


> al verlos igual de retorcidas 800 años después de la batalla, empiezas a pensar que, o bien es genético, o bien las costumbres se transmiten inmutables mucho más eficazmente de lo que nos pensamos.



No yerras, pienso lo mismo. No de leon, de todo el pais. Muchas de las miserias morales y de las actitudes incomprensibles gitanas, palilleras y tironucables que veo en el dia dia de este pais... son de una idiosincrasia muy moronegra. El haber convivido con esa chusma ha dejado un poso cultural muy siniestro. En el fondo los años en termino historico son una puta mierda. El tiempo pasa muy rapido y 500 años nos parecen una brutalidad y no son nada. Hay gente viva hoy con 100, solo es tirar 3-4 veces lo mismo hacia atras, y aun tenias a los moruzos por aqui


----------



## supertocho (14 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Apestas a Varón dandy y naftalina


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No yerras, pienso lo mismo. No de leon, de todo el pais. Muchas de las miserias morales y de las actitudes incomprensibles gitanas, palilleras y tironucables que veo en el dia dia de este pais... son de una idiosincrasia muy moronegra. El haber convivido con esa chusma ha dejado un poso cultural muy siniestro. En el fondo los años en termino historico son una puta mierda. El tiempo pasa muy rapido y 500 años nos parecen una brutalidad y no son nada. Hay gente viva hoy con 100, solo es tirar 3-4 veces lo mismo hacia atras, y aun tenias a los moruzos por aqui



Pues sí, pero lo de España es curioso: esto se nos ha quedado lleno de un 80% o algo más de moros o asimilados (aunque vayan a procesiones o a misa, igual irían a la mezquita), y un 20% o algo menos (no sé, igual es un 10%) de gente de Puta madre, trabajadora, leal y buena gente. Gracias a eso el país funciona. Porque si vienes a Madrid, los trenes de cercanía, los autobuses, la logística, todo funciona igual o mejor que en el mejor sitio dle mundo. Pero como se vota, ese 80% o más hace que salgan de presidente Felipe Gonzalez, Zapatero, etc. 

En otros países como Venezuela, la gente es mierda al 100% (redondeando el 99% mínimo). Da igual donde mires, gentuza, nada fiables, traidores, asesinos, ladrones, indolentes, liantes… aquí es que la proporción es lo suficientemente alta para tener al país en la miseria moral, pero no tan alta como para que el país se acabe de ir a la mierda.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Dic 2021)

supertocho dijo:


> Apestas a Varón dandy y naftalina



En su caso es vocacional, el ingenierito anda en sus 20 y tantos años, y no ha vivido esos tiempos. Tiene admiración y querencia por la tradición y lo clásico, y por eso adopta esas poses. A mí también me hace gracia el floyd, el varón dandy y esas cosas, pero por humor, no porque me gusten semejantes inventos olfativamente satánicos. Tiene ciertos mimbres para convertirse en alguien de bien (todavía no está claro) pero es bastante ceporro y desconoce la historia de Castilla. La huella arquitectónica y comunicacional es una prueba de que de vacía nada. Los hijos de puta de los Austria la destrozaron y despoblaron. Los Borbones remataron el proceso.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (14 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El medievo español esta bastante lleno de traidores hijos de puta y de caciques de mierda que en lugar de juntarse para acabar con la reconquista enel año 1000, se tiraron 500 años mas pegandose cuchilladas entre ellos (entre primos y hermanos), porque ninguno queria soltar el cazo, y preferian chupapollear ala moronegrada si era necesario, con tal de putear a su primo el que le hacia sombra
> 
> No son muchas las grandes y verdaderas honrosas excepciones de magnos lideres que lo dieron todo por esapaña, como san fernando, alfonso el sabio, jaime 1, el batallador y algunos mas. Otors muchos otros, eran unos trileros hijos de puta
> 
> Pero al margen de eso, lo que se hizo hace 1000 años, debiera no ser excusa para lo que se hace hoy. Aunque me temo que si, si tiene que ver, y la gente cambia poco o nada



La suerte fué que los moros eran de la misma cuerda y el califato se les fue a tomar por culo porque cuando tocaba heredar y repartir, la envidia entre herederos les hacía sacar a pasear las cimitarras con alegría.


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Dic 2021)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En su caso es vocacional, el ingenierito anda en sus 20 y tantos años, y no ha vivido esos tiempos. Tiene admiración y querencia por la tradición y lo clásico, y por eso adopta esas poses. A mí también me hace gracia el floyd, el varón dandy y esas cosas, pero por humor, no porque me gusten semejantes inventos olfativamente satánicos. Tiene ciertos mimbres para convertirse en alguien de bien (todavía no está claro) pero es bastante ceporro y desconoce la historia de Castilla. La huella arquitectónica y comunicacional es una prueba de que de vacía nada. Los hijos de puta de los Austria la destrozaron y despoblaron. Los Borbones remataron el proceso.



Si los Borbones intentaron de mil formas que la meseta norte no fuera un erial (canal de Castilla, carreteras, sociedades agrícolas y un largo etcétera) y TODAS fracasaron


----------



## corto maltes (14 Dic 2021)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Un gilipollas que se cree superior por vivir en una mierda de ciudad. Donde esté la libertad y autosuficiencia de vivir en un pueblo que se quite la porquería antinatura de las ciudades.



Si si, libertad para ir del campo al puticlú, y por el camino cruzar el pueblo encontrándote a los 4 de siempre, que en cuanto pasas te ponen de vuelta y media.


----------



## arrpak (14 Dic 2021)

¿en serio? tambien este tema se ha convertido en un tema de rojos o azules? lo de la España vaciada es un hecho


----------



## jpjp (14 Dic 2021)

Lo tiene muy fácil vox con esto, que prometa acabar con la autovía del Duero, con las obras del pacto del agua, con el tren en Extremadura y defensa de su cava con el tren Santander Pamplona Zaragoza Teruel Valencia y ciertas obras que se llevan pidiendo 30 años y estos partidos no sacaran nada, poner en marcha el tcp (travesía central del pirineo)

Pero claro hay un problema hacer todo eso enfada a los señoritos machotes caciques de Madrid vascongadas Cataluña y Navarra y oye mejor no enfadarles verdad.

Veo a mucho urbanita en este hilo que no ha salido de su ciudad y no sabe lo que es un pueblo.

Es que si se hubiera hecho la autovía del Duero desde gallur Aragón hasta Portugal, Soria ya no existiría joder y con eso todo lo demás.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahora estaria bien que nos explicaras a todos POR QUE Y PARA QUE
> 
> Por que la gente productiva de la ciudad, que para colmo agota poco suelo y consume menos recursos, tiene que ser saqueada para que paletos vagos de mierda que no producis nada y que encima sois un puto cancer que lleva siglos destruyendo arrasando y extinguiendo la naturaleza, vivais a cuerpo de puto rey sin pegar palo al agua, solo por el hecho de que se os subvencione vuestro corrupto putero beodo farlopero gitano torero y escopetero estilo de vida en una puta aldea con corral de adobe donde cagar



en primer lugar yo vivo y trabajo en Madrid. ¿Te parece suficientemente grande?
En segundo lugar, se hace para fijar población y que en las tareas estacionales como recolección haya suficiente gente para poder trabajar en el campo, entiendo que eso era la idea. ¿Qué me parece? Yo por mi lo eliminaba, y para esas tareas que paguen bien y tendrán gente suficiente, eso sí, sin traer ningún temporero extranjero.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Dic 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Lo tiene muy fácil vox con esto, que prometa acabar con la autovía del Duero, con las obras del pacto del agua, con el tren en Extremadura y defensa de su cava con el tren Santander Pamplona Zaragoza Teruel Valencia y ciertas obras que se llevan pidiendo 30 años y estos partidos no sacaran nada, poner en marcha el tcp (travesía central del pirineo)
> 
> Pero claro hay un problema hacer todo eso enfada a los señoritos machotes caciques de Madrid vascongadas Cataluña y Navarra y oye mejor no enfadarles verdad.
> 
> ...



Obras públicas que cuestan una pasta financiadas por las ciudades . Ya que nos gusta tanto Europa. ¿algún país europeo haría tantas obras públicas en zonas de tan poca población?


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Obras públicas que cuestan una pasta financiadas por las ciudades . Ya que nos gusta tanto Europa. ¿algún país europeo haría tantas obras públicas en zonas de tan poca población?



Bueno. Realmente autovias como las A-11, A-15, A-68 , A-41 y A-32 vertebran el país. La A-11 en concreto es la que permite circulaciones de Portugal hacia Zaragoza y La Junquera. Muchas autopistas españolas sirven para las mercancías portuguesas y marroquíes igual que muchas francesas las usan las españolas.


----------



## MrDanger (14 Dic 2021)

MasterChiefXbox dijo:


> Aquí no vienen ni de fuera, el problema de Cyl es que los políticos están vendidos a sus jefes de Madrid.



Están muy a gusto con el chiringuito que tienen montado, viven muy bien y no les importa que la región sea un geriátrico y se vaya al guano.

Es la gente la que debería exigir un cambio.

En los pueblos hay un caciquismo atroz. Se lo tienen repartido todo entre unos pocos sinvergüenzas y no dejan a nadie de fuera hacer algo de provecho para la comunidad. Lo de las subvenciones, para qué hablar.


----------



## jpjp (14 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Obras públicas que cuestan una pasta financiadas por las ciudades . Ya que nos gusta tanto Europa. ¿algún país europeo haría tantas obras públicas en zonas de tan poca población?



Llevan pidiendose esas obras 30 años no 5 pero claro si hacen la autovía del Duero no se pasa ni por Madrid ni por vascongadas ni por Navarra.
Y eso de financiadas por las ciudades quien te piensas que ha financiado todas las radiales de Madrid o la t4 o las obras que van a hacer ahora en el Prat y en Barajas quien listillo.
Tu podrás decir lo que quieras pero no has pisado Castilla y León en tu vida hueles a político asqueroso.
Porque te piensas que a Aragón le han quitado la factoría de baterías para ponerla en Cataluña.
Deja de ser un puñetero ignorante o un getas.

Es que lo más gracioso es que sacáis eso de porque tanta obra pública pero cuando se hicieron la tropencientas radiales en Madrid callabais como putas cuando no se usan ni la mitad.

Os quejáis los madrileños de los catalanes pero no sois muy diferentes de ellos, unos getas y tacaños que solo vale lo vuestro que par de ostias tenéis las 4 comunidades getas Navarra Madrid vascongadas y Cataluña.


----------



## ediedee (14 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tal como he dicho ya un puto millon de veces, la gente que se dedica a la agricultura, suele ser gente del levante-sureste que vive en grandes urbes. Como vosotros los paletos beodos de la escopeta sois subnormales, y estais acostumbrados a tratar en vuestro dia a dia con indigentes mentales con la misma viveza de seso que un puto moronegro, os creeis que el resto de la gente es como vosotros. Y no, no cuela
> 
> Vamos a conseguir que os quiten el alpiste rapido, hijos de puta. Si os quereis suicidar hacerlo, pero no nos vais a arrastrar con vosotros, monton de mierda corralera



A ti te falta un veranito, nunca había visto en un foro a priori de economía tanto tipo que no tuviera ni puta idea de economía.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Dic 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Llevan pidiendose esas obras 30 años no 5 pero claro si hacen la autovía del Duero no se pasa ni por Madrid ni por vascongadas ni por Navarra.
> Y eso de financiadas por las ciudades quien te piensas que ha financiado todas las radiales de Madrid o la t4 o las obras que van a hacer ahora en el Prat y en Barajas quien listillo.
> Tu podrás decir lo que quieras pero no has pisado Castilla y León en tu vida hueles a político asqueroso.
> Porque te piensas que a Aragón le han quitado la factoría de baterías para ponerla en Cataluña.
> ...



En verdad no es cuestión de varias comunidades específicas. Por ejemplo, en Castilla y León Valladolid se lo lleva TODO. Cuántas veces no se han quejado en Salamanca de eso: sale algo bueno, y para Valladolid. Quiero decir, que si hay algún ninguneo no se da porque los madrileños sean de cierto modo, sino porque los humanos abusan cuando tienen una posición de poder. Si me apuras, en Valladolid son infinitamente más déspotas y más chulos, y más mafiosos con el resto de castellanos que lo son en Madrid con el resto de comunidades.

En cuanto a las radiales, no las quería nadie, no las usa casi nadie, y al final nos cascaron su mantenimiento via hacerlas públicas. No sé si fue un modo de robar a las empresas que las hicieron, quedárselas gratis, o si fue un favor a los amiguetes, porque no estoy muy al tanto. Pero unas radiales que mueren en la M50, que es donde nacen casi todos los atascos, no sirven para nada, y por eso no se usan de modo habitual. Quizá en salidas de puentes y regresos por eso de desdoblar un poco, pero no en el día a día.


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Coincido, va a ser muy difícil, salvo que volvieran unas vacas gordas o algún grupo inversor privado muy potente se lanzara a ello, cosa difícil en la coyuntura de _peak oil disimulao_ que nos espera en décadas venideras.
> 
> Es uno de los lastres que implican las grandes infraestructuras mal concebidas o planificadas. Que no solo resultan en un "fiasco puntual", sino que su mal planteamiento se arrastra por décadas lastrando otras muchas oportunidades.
> 
> En el caso de las infraestructuras ferroviarias, a pesar de que en muchos casos se vea excesivo el gasto en líneas de alta velocidad, no hay que perder de vista que suelen tener una vida útil respecto al trazado de en torno a un siglo o más (pensemos que las líneas convencionales que van sustituyendo, en su trazado datan en su gran mayoría del último tercio del s. XIX). Una mala decisión en el trazado de un ferrocarril -o de un metro- es un problema que se arrastrará un siglo por lo menos. Ahí tendremos durante cien años o más esa falta de conexión E-O por el norte del sistema central si la salida de Madrid hacia Valladolid y Barcelona hubiera sido en "T" en lugar de en la "V" actual (más vale que Segovia aproveche bien la oportunidad, porque a la vertebración del país le va a costar bastante en ese siglo sin esa posibilidad de conexión).



Cierto. Fijate que en planes antiguos se daba más protagonismo a esa parte con mejoras sustanciales para la conectividad transversal

Este era el plan original de la AV cuando no sobraba el dinero y había que planificar con lógica y prudencia económica








Y el plan de autopistas de Silva Muñoz lo mismo, esquemático pero beneficioso para la España vacía.








Esto es una curiosidad , ahí salen todos los proyectos de ferrocarriles secundarios que ha habido en España. Llegó la carretera y muchos o no arrancaron o quedaron a medias y son hoy vías verdes. Algunos prosperaron pero acabaron cediendo ante el empuje de la carretera.


----------



## LordEntrophy (14 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Obras públicas que cuestan una pasta financiadas por las ciudades . Ya que nos gusta tanto Europa. ¿algún país europeo haría tantas obras públicas en zonas de tan poca población?



Bueno, por razones que no vienen al caso, he estado hablando por videoconferencia con un ingeniero conocido que está trabajando en Alemania, en una empresa de distribución de fibra óptica, y ahí las cosas son radicalmente distintas.

En España tenemos una cobertura de fibra superior al 80%, y en Alemania, apenas llega al 6%.

Es precisamente por su distribución de población, con muchísima edificación unifamiliar dispersa (en cierto modo parecida a algunas zonas de las costas gallegas, en la marina lucense), que dispara costes de tenido y longitudes de cables.

En una zona en las cercanías de Múnich, hace poco, decenas y decenas de km de cable en un término municipal. Fibras de miles de metros para llegar a un único abonado, etc...

Así que nuestras localidades apiladas con franco-blocks Paco tienen sus ventajas en distribución de servicios.


----------



## FernandoIII (14 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, por razones que no vienen al caso, he estado hablando por videoconferencia con un ingeniero conocido que está trabajando en Alemania, en una empresa de distribución de fibra óptica, y ahí las cosas son radicalmente distintas.
> 
> En España tenemos una cobertura de fibra superior al 80%, y en Alemania, apenas llega al 6%.
> 
> ...



La densidad es buena para el medioambiente, la economía, las finanzas, la infraestructura y la oferta de ocio. Simplemente se tiene que mejorar en urbanismo para que las zonas urbanas vayan siendo cada vez más bonitas ya que la belleza mejora mucho la calidad de vida


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, por razones que no vienen al caso, he estado hablando por videoconferencia con un ingeniero conocido que está trabajando en Alemania, en una empresa de distribución de fibra óptica, y ahí las cosas son radicalmente distintas.
> 
> En España tenemos una cobertura de fibra superior al 80%, y en Alemania, apenas llega al 6%.
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto, y esos datos muchas gente o no las ve, o no las quiere ver.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Llevan pidiendose esas obras 30 años no 5 pero claro si hacen la autovía del Duero no se pasa ni por Madrid ni por vascongadas ni por Navarra.
> Y eso de financiadas por las ciudades quien te piensas que ha financiado todas las radiales de Madrid o la t4 o las obras que van a hacer ahora en el Prat y en Barajas quien listillo.
> Tu podrás decir lo que quieras pero no has pisado Castilla y León en tu vida hueles a político asqueroso.
> Porque te piensas que a Aragón le han quitado la factoría de baterías para ponerla en Cataluña.
> ...



Las radiales en Madrid siguen siendo de pago, algo lo fianciamos los madrileños. Y el 70% del fondo de compensación interreteritorial sabes quien lo pone... La Comunidad de Madrid listillo.

España 18.000 kilómetros de autopistas y autovías y subiendo, Alemania unos 12.000 kilómetros (será un país mucho más pobre), Francia 6.000 kilómetros y muchas de ellas de peaje. Somos el tercer país del mundo con más kilómetros de autopistas y autovías. ¿En países con menos kilómetros comunican localidades con mucha o poca población?
¿Nos sobra el dinero para construcción y mantenimiento de las infratontunas?


----------



## Erik morden (15 Dic 2021)

Mi pueblo de León, viven 6.
El de Aragón, no llega a 900 y la mitad no los conozco ni en fiestas (casas buenas, alquiler barato) 
El primero no quedará un 2 %, en el otro un 50%.
Y crecían cuando era pequeño, vacío es tu pensamiento. 
@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha.. 
@calopez, 10 minutos para esta mierda de post, jamás perjures contra el adblock


----------



## jpjp (15 Dic 2021)

Obras que se tendrían que hacer si o si:
-Autovia del duero A11 (desde gallur aragón hasta portugal) vertebraría castilla y león y no sería necesario ni dar vuelta por vascongadas ni por madrid.
-Autovia unión A15 con conexión con la A2 (medinaceli, Soria, Tudela) se une prácticamente la segunda ciudad más grande de navarra con madrid.
-Tren en extremadura y la defensa de su cava (no hacen más que hacerles la puñeta para defender el cava catalán, además de tener conexión con portugal)
-Obras del pacto del agua tanto en aragón como en todo el norte de españa, hay que aprovecha el agua hasta la última gota, aprovechar las crecidas que han habido estos días en pamplona, ahora en Zaragoza y demás de todo el norte de España.
-Tren Santander - Pamplona - Zaragoza - Teruel - Valencia (se unen las dos costas facilidad del transporte de mercancias y de personas)
-TCP (travesia central del pirineo) tanto para mercancias como para personas, unión desde Zaragoza hasta Toulousse tanto por autovia como por tren de alta velocidad.

Lo más gracioso es que si tienen para meter 4000 millones en los aeropuertos de madrid y barcelona en eso si hay pasta, en hacer la t4 una vergüenza si habia pasta en meter mas pasta en el aeropuerto del prat cuando en mercancias zaragoza le está ganando meses tambien habia pasta, en hacer 50000 radiales en madrid cuando no usan ni la mitad también habia pasta, en hacer la Y vasca tambien habia pasta, en hacer el corredor del mediterraneo también habia pasta, en llevarse factorias a sus sitios de caciques también habia getismo.
Esto es lo de siempre toda la pasta e infraestructuras para madrid, vascongadas, navarra y cataluña y los demás que les parta un rayo.
Al final Franco tuvo su gran obra un crack pensaba en el interes general de españa y tenia cogido por los huevos a los caciques de esas 4 zonas.

Y de todo lo que he puesto arriba aun faltan muchas mas cosas pero esas son las mas generales.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Obras que se tendrían que hacer si o si:
> -Autovia del duero A11 (desde gallur aragón hasta portugal) vertebraría castilla y león y no sería necesario ni dar vuelta por vascongadas ni por madrid.
> -Autovia unión A15 con conexión con la A2 (medinaceli, Soria, Tudela) se une prácticamente la segunda ciudad más grande de navarra con madrid.
> -Tren en extremadura y la defensa de su cava (no hacen más que hacerles la puñeta para defender el cava catalán, además de tener conexión con portugal)
> ...



¿Cuántos kilómetros de radiales hay en Madrid? ¿No sabes que son de pago? ¿No sabes que el aeropuerto de Barajas está entre los diez primeros de Europa? ¿Las pasta gastada en los aeroupertos de Burgos y León te parece bien gastada, o las líneas de AVE a Zamora y León?. El corredor mediterráneo da servicio a una gran cantidad de población y conecta los puertos más importantes de España y algunos de los más importantes del Mediterráneo.
¿Te parece poco las autovías en Castilla Y León siendo 2 millones y medio de habitantes? Madrid en el equivalente a una provincia de Castilla y León somos 7 millones. ¿quienes crees que necesitarán más infraestructuras? ¿Crees que el norte de Italia con muchas menos autopistas necesita las infraestructuras para desarrollarse, y o los polos industriales franceses que no pasa una autovía ni de casualidad? ¿Miramos el gasto per cápita en inversión del estado en Castilla y León y Madrid?

¿Sabes que Franco puso la gran mayoría de la industria pública en Vascongadas y Cataluña, además de Asturias? ¿Sabes que en Madrid salvo la Pegaso de industria apenas nada y que gran parte de la industria se instalado luego en los 80 predominando las pequeñas y medianas empresas? ¿Te parece poca industria Burgos cuyo PIB tiene el mayor porcentaje relativo al sector industrial o en Valladolid que van a instalar una fábrica de autobuses eléctricos?


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Obras que se tendrían que hacer si o si:
> -Autovia del duero A11 (desde gallur aragón hasta portugal) vertebraría castilla y león y no sería necesario ni dar vuelta por vascongadas ni por madrid.
> -Autovia unión A15 con conexión con la A2 (medinaceli, Soria, Tudela) se une prácticamente la segunda ciudad más grande de navarra con madrid.
> -Tren en extremadura y la defensa de su cava (no hacen más que hacerles la puñeta para defender el cava catalán, además de tener conexión con portugal)
> ...

















La inversión per cápita en Cataluña, por encima de la media


Según la Cámara de Comercio de Barcelona, el Gobierno y sus empresas invirtieron en Cataluña por encima de la media




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Mira, en un decenio Castilla y León tiene una inversión per cápita en infraestructuras muy , muy superior a la Comunidad de Madrid. A lo mejor las causas del menor empuje económico hay que buscarlas en otros motivos.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 870681
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho la región debe tener más autovias que muchos países europeos. Si se acaba todo lo proyectado más ya es difícil de imaginar. Eso si, la A-11 hay que acabarla de una vez que es una ruta de importancia que se está retrasando mucho, igual que la A-15 hasta Tudela.


----------



## nosomosnada (15 Dic 2021)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En verdad no es cuestión de varias comunidades específicas. Por ejemplo, en Castilla y León Valladolid se lo lleva TODO. Cuántas veces no se han quejado en Salamanca de eso: sale algo bueno, y para Valladolid. Quiero decir, que si hay algún ninguneo no se da porque los madrileños sean de cierto modo, sino porque los humanos abusan cuando tienen una posición de poder. Si me apuras, en Valladolid son infinitamente más déspotas y más chulos, y más mafiosos con el resto de castellanos que lo son en Madrid con el resto de comunidades.
> 
> En cuanto a las radiales, no las quería nadie, no las usa casi nadie, y al final nos cascaron su mantenimiento via hacerlas públicas. No sé si fue un modo de robar a las empresas que las hicieron, quedárselas gratis, o si fue un favor a los amiguetes, porque no estoy muy al tanto. Pero unas radiales que mueren en la M50, que es donde nacen casi todos los atascos, no sirven para nada, y por eso no se usan de modo habitual. Quizá en salidas de puentes y regresos por eso de desdoblar un poco, pero no en el día a día.




¡HIJODELAGRANPUTA RETRASADO!

Pero puto imbécil, hay que ser subnormal profundo para no ser capaz de distinguir a la puta Mafia de la Junta, de la ciudad y provincia de Valladolid.

La situación de abandono y déficit de esta provincia es exactamente igual que la del resto, MAMARRACHO.

Estoy hasta los cojones de aguantar a la puta mafia de las Cortes, haciendo todo lo posible para hundir, todavía más si cabe, a esta tierra en lo más hondo de la miseria y el fango social, pero si hay algo que me de más asco que los putos políticos, es la panda de indigentes mentales que se pasan el día diciendo, "es que Valladolid nos roba".

¡Hijodelagranputa!, ¿tú sabes como está Valladolid capital?. Tenemos una puta estación de autobuses que parece sacada del Detroit de Robocop, 2 de los mayores puntos negros en las carreteras, en la entrada por Soria y en la de Madrid, proyectos como la autovía a León o la de Soria cuya finalización verán mis nietos con suerte, el ferrocarril convencional completamente muerto, 20 años reivindicando un puto cercanías con Medina del Campo y Palencia y siguen sin ponerlo en marcha, un AVE que nadie puede pagar ni para ir a Madrid, el alfoz, donde ha tenido que emigrar casi toda mi generación, con un transporte metropolitano que da risa, obligando a todo el mundo a entrar y salir de la ciudad en coche porque las alternativas (buses) son tercermundistas, y el ferrocarril de Ariza durmiendo el sueño de los justos abandonado desde hace 35 años, una población tremendamente envejecida en los pueblos, todos a un pie de la despoblación absoluta, sin apenas servicios, sin comunicación, sin colegios, sin comercio, donde la asistencia sanitaria es digna de Afganistán, como en la capital, con cierres de centros de salud injustificados y falta de personal por doquier, una extrema dependencia económica de la Renault y la empresa auxiliar, cada vez con una situación más precaria, que deja a la ciudad con los jubilados y funcioratas como única fuente de gasto, con la juventud sin opciones ni futuro, huyendo en masa a Madrid o donde sea, comercios cerrados por doquier, pisos de precios imposibles acaparados por los Señores de la PAC a quienes se la suda tenerlos vacíos durante décadas, salarios de miseria, con precios de San Sebastián, iniciativas estúpidas que son solo humo (parque agroalimentario, puerto seco ferroviario, etc.), iniciativas que nos han dejado en la ruina (400 millones de deuda por el no-soterramiento), iniciativas que no nos dejan vivir (otra vez los subnormales de los langostas jodiendo la marrana con el soterramiento y poniendo trabas a lo poco que se está haciendo por mejorar la integración ferroviaria en la capital), un alcalde borracho y putero que como no tiene un puto duro, todo lo que hace son chapuzas, parches y despropósitos pagados por la UE, mientras los barrios se mueren, se degradan y carecen de todo tipo de servicios (¿hay 4 millones para una puta escalera pero 0€ para las putas guarderías municipales?)...

Una puta y absoluta ruina de provincia donde cualquier municipio más allá de 25km de la capital está completamente muerto, incluyendo "ciudades" antaño prósperas como Medina de Rioseco, y donde solo hay abandono, muerte lenta y los mismos caciques de hace 500 años bloqueando cualquier tipo de iniciativa económica con su extremo nivel de miseria y rentismo.

Hay que ser rematadamente subnormal o rematadamente hijodelagranputa, para venir a estas alturas con el rollo de "es que los de la Capital" y blablabla, cuando Valladolid capital es una ciudad reconvertida en residencia de ancianos sin ningún futuro, que colapsará definitivamente cuando la Renault chape el chiringuito, y la única fuente de ingresos para la mayor parte de la población que no sea funcionaria, desaparezca.

Y no vamos a poder ni siquiera huir de aquí, porque no vamos a tener ni tan siquiera infraestructuras para hacerlo, una vez que "prohíban el coche".

Pero nada, vosotros seguid sumidos en vuestro profundo retraso mental, incapaces de ver que la Junta lleva 4 décadas usando el trampantojo de "Valladolid es el Centro del Universo", para jodernos a todos los castellanos, hundirnos en la más profunda mierda, y seguir trincando como si no hubiera un mañana sin que nadie en absoluto ponga el más mínimo reparo. 

Te lo repito por si no te ha quedado claro. Eres un profundo retrasado hijodelagranputa de los más peligrosos, que no son los extremadamente ignorantes e imbéciles, sino aquellos que son lo suficientemente imbéciles como para hacer apología de su propia ignorancia.


----------



## nosomosnada (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Mira, en un decenio Castilla y León tiene una inversión per cápita en infraestructuras muy , muy superior a la Comunidad de Madrid. A lo mejor las causas del menor empuje económico hay que buscarlas en otros motivos.





frangelico dijo:


> De hecho la región debe tener más autovias que muchos países europeos. Si se acaba todo lo proyectado más ya es difícil de imaginar. Eso si, la A-11 hay que acabarla de una vez que es una ruta de importancia que se está retrasando mucho, igual que la A-15 hasta Tudela.



La inversión per cápita en la región más grande de Europa y la más despoblada es un dato sin ninguna relevancia. Hay muchos municipios, con muy baja población, y todos necesitan inversión en mantenimiento para que las gentes sientan que se encuentra, al menos, un peldaño por encima del Mad Max.

Si eliminamos de ese dato la proporción que se está llevando el AVE (cuyos trayectos nadie puede costearse), lo que queda en realidad es muy, muy, muy poco.

Castilla y León tiene muchas autovías porque al ser la meseta relativamente plana, es fácil cruzarla. Aún así, proyectos como el de la N-122 (A-11) son un agujero negro de inversiones perdidas en estudios y preparación para no hacer nada, con un tramo, el de Valladolid - Tudela de Duero, que debería ser enseñado en las facultades de ingeniería y obra civil como uno de los mayores despropósitos de la Historia de las infraestructuras.

Por otro lado, aunque se dote a los tramos en construcción, como el de Tudela - Quintanilla de fondos sobre el papel, eso no quiere decir que se avance en la obra.









La obra de los tramos entre Tudela y Quintanilla no avanzan


Los trabajos de Tudela a Olivares han avanzado un 15% en 20 meses y comienza a vislumbrarse la dificultad de que estén terminadas antes de que acabe 2022




www.eldiadevalladolid.com





Básicamente, en un año de trabajo, no han terminado ni 1km. de los 15 que tiene el tramo. Y otro año más, el dinero desaparece sin que nadie sepa realmente a dónde va esa inversión (bueno, todos los sabemos, claro está).

Y así, sobre el papel, toda Castilla y León (con menos habitantes que Madrid capital), recibe un porrón de euros per cápita, pero la realidad es que la única razón por la que Castilla y León tiene tantas autovías es para que la gente pueda salir huyendo sin demasiadas trabas.

Y porque no queda otro remedio que pasar por aquí de norte a sur o de este a oeste, cruzando esta tierra maldita que a nadie importa.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2021)

nosomosnada dijo:


> La inversión per cápita en la región más grande de Europa y la más despoblada es un dato sin ninguna relevancia. Hay muchos municipios, con muy baja población, y todos necesitan inversión en mantenimiento.
> 
> Si eliminamos de ese dato la proporción que se está llevando el AVE, lo que queda en realidad es muy, muy, muy poco.
> 
> ...



Ya. Es cierto que ese indicador victimista que usan en Cataluña tiene sesgos por los cuales las regiones con más dispersión y peor orografía salen más arriba . Pero CyL no es una región abandonada aunque solamente sea porque es tierra de paso y tiene por ello muchísimos kilómetros de carretera y ferrocarril. 

El problema es que en las provincias muy poco pobladas ya se realimenta el círculo vicioso de huida de la juventud y eso no hay quien lo pare.

Luego es verdad que la A-11/A-15 es un eje de importancia nacional al que se le presta poca atención. Y tmanien las A-12 y A-73 deberían estar acabadas ya. La crisis ha parado muchas obras, igual que la LaV de Burgos a Vitoria, un tramo incomprensiblemente retrasado que ni se sabe cuándo arrancará.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

nosomosnada dijo:


> La inversión per cápita en la región más grande de Europa y la más despoblada es un dato sin ninguna relevancia. Hay muchos municipios, con muy baja población, y todos necesitan inversión en mantenimiento para que las gentes sientan que se encuentra, al menos, un peldaño por encima del Mad Max.
> 
> Si eliminamos de ese dato la proporción que se está llevando el AVE (cuyos trayectos nadie puede costearse), lo que queda en realidad es muy, muy, muy poco.
> 
> ...



¿Y las industrias en Burgos y algunas en Palencia? ¿De verdad está tan mal la situación en Castilla y León para no remontar? Aparte de que también se han construido los aeropuertos de Burgos y León, que me parece que algo más infrautilizados que el de Madrid están, el problema no parece la inversión en las autovías, sino en la dificultad de llevar a cabo proyectos empresariales.

En Madrid ha habido protestas para que no se hiciese una zona de espectáculos con la consabida excusa de que era necesarios para equipameinto sanitario. El PP por supuesto la terminó haciendo, unos pocos puestos más de trabajo que se añade a la economía madrileña.

Lo de Nacho Cano, al final no se hace pero porque se traslada al IFEMA que tiene mejor comunicación, inversión privada y más puestos de trabajo. ¿Madrid es sólo infraestructuras?

No sé en que provincia de CAstilla y León, leí que una granja (creo que de cerdos, no estoy seguro) llevaba años para poder obtener los permisos para funcionar. ¿No crees que eso es mucho más importante que cosntruir más autovías? Si por ejemplo una granja de cerdos va a contaminar el agua. ¿Qué im


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Es cierto que ese indicador victimista que usan en Cataluña tiene sesgos por los cuales las regiones con más dispersión y peor orografía salen más arriba . Pero CyL no es una región abandonada aunque solamente sea porque es tierra de paso y tiene por ello muchísimos kilómetros de carretera y ferrocarril.
> 
> El problema es que en las provincias muy poco pobladas ya se realimenta el círculo vicioso de huida de la juventud y eso no hay quien lo pare.
> 
> Luego es verdad que la A-11/A-15 es un eje de importancia nacional al que se le presta poca atención. Y tmanien las A-12 y A-73 deberían estar acabadas ya. La crisis ha parado muchas obras, igual que la LaV de Burgos a Vitoria, un tramo incomprensiblemente retrasado que ni se sabe cuándo arrancará.



En las provincias poco pobladas, con suelo muy, muy baratos o gratis y pocos trámites burocráticos algo se puede revertir la situación, pero luce menos que kilómetros de autovía.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Dic 2021)

nosomosnada dijo:


> ¡HIJODELAGRANPUTA RETRASADO!
> 
> Pero puto imbécil, hay que ser subnormal profundo para no ser capaz de distinguir a la puta Mafia de la Junta, de la ciudad y provincia de Valladolid.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo la culpa de que tu Puta madre se acueste con todos menos con tu padre. No te puedo partir la cara porque eres una rata de internet, y porque me salpicaría la caca que eres. Dejaré unos minutos que leas y al ignore, marica histérica. No había visto alguien tan llorón desde la guardería. Ah, y otra cosa antes de olvidarme de ti para siempre: si has sido tan palurdo de no salir a tiempo de ese pozo infecto, como sí hicimos otros hace muchos años, te jodes. Y como dices tú: te lo repito por si no te ha quedado claro, me importas una mierda y no voy a volver a saber de tu mierda de existencia enterrada en mi vida. Que disfrutes el lodazal para siempre, llorón histérico.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Dic 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues si, la marca esa creada por los rojos llamada ESPAÑA VACIA, siempre ha estado vacía.
> 
> Siempre ha sido una meseta hambrienta de mierda con cuatro aldeas de paletos follacabras que lo máximo que sabían hacer era cagar en el corral. Al estilo de Anatolia, pero con un clima mas suave.
> 
> ...



Usted parece que haría lo mismo, pero a la inversa, que Pol-Pot en Camboya...

No es este el estilo de Bilbainadas, el chaval vendería la cuenta o algo así, en fin.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Dic 2021)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo no tengo la culpa de que tu Puta madre se acueste con todos menos con tu padre. No te puedo partir la cara porque eres una rata de internet, y porque me salpicaría la caca que eres. Dejaré unos minutos que leas y al ignore, marica histérica. No había visto alguien tan llorón desde la guardería. Ah, y otra cosa antes de olvidarme de ti para siempre: si has sido tan palurdo de no salir a tiempo de ese pozo infecto, como sí hicimos otros hace muchos años, te jodes. Y como dices tú: te lo repito por si no te ha quedado claro, me importas una mierda y no voy a volver a saber de tu mierda de existencia enterrada en mi vida. Que disfrutes el lodazal para siempre, llorón histérico.



Bueno, el trozo de mierda histérico que se vuelve loca por un comentario normal y corriente me ha ignorado. Seguirá disfrutando a la gentuza casposa que manda en Castilla y León hasta que se muera. Aun así voy a buscar su nick e ignorarlo, que nunca se sabe cuando puede aparecer llorando de nuevo…


----------



## nosomosnada (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y las industrias en Burgos y algunas en Palencia? ¿De verdad está tan mal la situación en Castilla y León para no remontar? Aparte de que también se han construido los aeropuertos de Burgos y León, que me parece que algo más infrautilizados que el de Madrid están, el problema no parece la inversión en las autovías, sino en la dificultad de llevar a cabo proyectos empresariales.
> 
> En Madrid ha habido protestas para que no se hiciese una zona de espectáculos con la consabida excusa de que era necesarios para equipameinto sanitario. El PP por supuesto la terminó haciendo, unos pocos puestos más de trabajo que se añade a la economía madrileña.
> 
> ...



Me sorprende de verdad el profundo desconocimiento de la realidad del pais que tienen los españoles más allá de su taifa. Entiendo que la gente en Castilla y León solo se pare a comer lechazo y beber Ribera, pero joder, vivimos en la puta era de la comunicación y aunque sea vallisoletano, conozco perfectamente las carencias de mis vecinos cercanos, así como la situación allende la meseta.

Para remontar, antes tienes que haber estado en lo alto, y Castilla lleva 500 años hundida en la misera. El tejido industrial es una imposición franquista (entiéndase "imposición" como dispersión estratégica diseñada por los tecnócratas para fijar algo de población y evitar la emigración total a los polos tradicionales), y si en su momento la implantación de las grandes industrias estuvo sujeta a concesiones como la gratuidad del suelo y todo tipo de prebendas, en la actualidad la actividad estas industrias (Renault, IVECO, Michelín, en Valladolid) así como de la actividad auxiliar (que genera más empleo que las propias factorías) está sujeta única y exclusivamente a la subvención continua por parte de la Junta, de una forma extremadamente poco transparente y extremadamente bien ocultada por los medios de comunicación (altamente subvencionados igualmente por la Junta, ¿Uribarri estás ahí?), que jamás tocan el tema.

Cualquier sacudida en estas factorías hace temblar la salud de la capital (y por tanto, de toda la provincia, así como Palencia o Aranda), por lo que, en realidad, toda la actividad económica no es más que una farsa sostenida con palillos por la mafia de la Junta, que lleva 40 años sin mover un solo dedo por sacar adelante algún proyecto real de región autónoma, más allá de administrar (y trincar) los presupuestos del estado.

Más allá de esta industria localizada en las "grandes" capitales de la región, el resto de la actividad económica es en su mayoría dependiente del Boletín Oficial de la Junta, del Boletín de la Diputación de turno o del Ayuntamiento que toque.

Con una gran población de jubilados humildes, muchos cobrando pensiones muy bajas (aquí los langostas son relativamente escasos), y muchos teniendo que mantener a hijos / nietos, las opciones comerciales dejan muy poco espacio a la imaginación y al riesgo individual a la hora de plantear un negocio en una región con una cierta tradición de ahorro / austeridad y una capacidad de gasto muy bajo.

Todo, absolutamente todo, para funcionar, depende del contrato de turno con la administración de turno. Y eso explica cómo es posible que la Junta siga haciendo lo que hace después de 40 años. Entre funcionarios y boletíndependientes, tenemos el 90% de la actividad económica de la región.

Así que el comercio interno no existe prácticamente. No puedes montar una empresa para dar servicios a otra empresa porque esa otra empresa dependerá de una subvención para poder pagar ese servicio y tendrá que contratarlo con la empresa que haya "permitido" la administración de turno.

Trabajos para el Ayuntamiento, trabajos para la Diputación o trabajos para la Junta.

Eso es todo lo que hay.

Bueno, y miles de kilómetros cuadrados de suelo industrial con sus calles y sus farolas repartidos por municipios perdidos de la mano de Dios, esperando que las lluvias hagan crecer alguna empresa como si fueran setas.

Y rentistas de la PAC acaparando pisos, por supuesto.

Respecto a otras cuestiones como las macrogranjas de cerdos, sin entrar en temas medioambientales ni en la situación del campo y el caciquismo retrógrado/subvencionado aún reinante en el agro, la realidad es que permitir esa macrogranja supondría condenar al cierre a buena parte de las pequeñas explotaciones. Estas explotaciones, mejor o peor, son lo único que mantienen algo de población fijada en los pueblos. Su desaparición supondría la muerte total de los municipios y la sustitución de la población autóctona de forma absoluta por mano de obra "extranjera", capaz de aceptar condiciones tercermundistas de trabajo, que es lo que ofrecen estas macrogranjas. Si el castellano medio ya es miserable, sustituirle por una población depauperada y con pocos recursos y todavía menos capacidad de gasto, ¿en qué podría mejorar la situación?.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Me sorprende de verdad el profundo desconocimiento de la realidad del pais que tienen los españoles más allá de su taifa. Entiendo que la gente en Castilla y León solo se pare a comer lechazo y beber Ribera, pero joder, vivimos en la puta era de la comunicación y aunque sea vallisoletano, conozco perfectamente las carencias de mis vecinos cercanos, así como la situación allende la meseta.
> 
> Para remontar, antes tienes que haber estado en lo alto, y Castilla lleva 500 años hundida en la misera. El tejido industrial es una imposición franquista (entiéndase "imposición" como dispersión estratégica diseñada por los tecnócratas para fijar algo de población y evitar la emigración total a los polos tradicionales), y si en su momento la implantación de las grandes industrias estuvo sujeta a concesiones como la gratuidad del suelo y todo tipo de prebendas, en la actualidad la actividad estas industrias (Renault, IVECO, Michelín, en Valladolid) así como de la actividad auxiliar (que genera más empleo que las propias factorías) está sujeta única y exclusivamente a la subvención continua por parte de la Junta, de una forma extremadamente poco transparente y extremadamente bien ocultada por los medios de comunicación (altamente subvencionados igualmente por la Junta, ¿Uribarri estás ahí?), que jamás tocan el tema.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente ¿Crees que en Madrid Franco puso muchas fábricas o la dejó como capital de funcionarios? Donde se movía el dinero (dicho por familiares del norte) en los años 60 era en Bilbao, la zona más rica de España en aquella época y también Asturias. Las macrogranjas de cerdos entiendo que servirían para exportación y podría dar algo de vida a la zona, creo que no se está en situación de poner pegas a ninguna actividad productiva. ¿Qué impide poner factorias de software como Asturias o pequeñas empresas industriales orientadas a la exportación aprovechando las infraestructuras? ¿Seguro que no se puede mejorar en trámites burocráticos y facilidad de instalación de industrias? En industrias químicas y demás se quejan mucho de la cantidad de permisos para instalarla. ¿Por qué la Junta no hace campaña de que vana ir mucho más rápido los permisos que en otras zonas? 

Málaga seguramente partió de mucha peor posición en el año 75, y cada vez más empresas se están instalando allí siendo posiblemente la ciudad más de moda en España, en Valencia por saturación de Barcelona también se estaban isntalando, y si hubiese un alcalde con más conocimiento se instalarían más.

Ah, y los propios castellanos, estoy seguro de que si viesen opciones muchos de ellos se pondrían su pequeño negocio especializado (no tiene que ser de comercio, puede ser servicios a empresas instaladas al norte de Europa).


----------



## nosomosnada (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sinceramente ¿Crees que en Madrid Franco puso muchas fábricas o la dejó como capital de funcionarios? Donde se movía el dinero (dicho por familiares del norte) en los años 60 era en Bilbao, la zona más rica de España en aquella época y también Asturias. Las macrogranjas de cerdos entiendo que servirían para exportación y podría dar algo de vida a la zona, creo que no se está en situación de poner pegas a ninguna actividad productiva. ¿Qué impide poner factorias de software como Asturias o pequeñas empresas industriales orientadas a la exportación aprovechando las infraestructuras? ¿Seguro que no se puede mejorar en trámites burocráticos y facilidad de instalación de industrias? En industrias químicas y demás se quejan mucho de la cantidad de permisos para instalarla. ¿Por qué la Junta no hace campaña de que vana ir mucho más rápido los permisos que en otras zonas?
> Málaga seguramente partió de mucha peor posición en el año 75, y cada vez más empresas se están instalando allí siendo posiblemente la ciudad más de moda en España, en Valencia por saturación de Barcelona también se estaban isntalando, y si hubiese un alcalde con más conocimiento se instalarían más.
> Ah, y los propios castellanos, estoy seguro de que si viesen opciones muchos de ellos se pondrían su pequeño negocio especializado (no tiene que ser de comercio, puede ser servicios a empresas instaladas al norte de Europa).



No creo que durante el franquismo hubiese "muchas" fábricas en ningún sitio, tampoco en Madrid. Entiendo que la creación de todos estos polos industriales creados específicamente para estimular el crecimiento de la España interior, (Valladolid - Palencia - Burgos en Castilla), tenía como objetivo "descongestionar" Madrid (no porque hubiera "demasiado" y hubiera que quitarlo, sino para evitar precisamente la congestión que podría dar la capital como centro de "todo"), y también entiendo que, pese a que en la EGB estudiábamos que España era la octava o novena potencia industrial del mundo, la realidad es que esta industria era en su mayoría exportadora, y al depender en su mayoría de intereses extranjeros (como la automoción) en busca de mano de obra barata, al final no se consiguieron ninguno de los objetivo principales, antes de que llegaran los 80 y la situación económica en el exterior, de la que dependíamos absolutamente (CEE mediante) pusieran punto y final al desarrollo industrial en España

Ni evitar que Madrid se convirtiera en un polo demasiado fuerte, como ha terminado siendo, ni conseguir crear un mercado interior a partir de la industria que genere un movimiento económico real.

Y me remito a mi post anterior, aunque las razones son complejas. Pero siendo esto burbuja.info, me gusta incidir en el coste que puede tener para la economía el "crear" una sociedad volcada exclusivamente en ahorrar para comprar pisos y propiedades sin ton ni son, que no se gasta un puto duro en algo que no sea lo estrictamente necesario.

Yo he sido autónomo en 3 actividades diferentes (lo sigo siendo, aunque en secreto para la SS, porque ya estoy hasta la polla y porque como asalariado, no existe opción racional para combinar ambas actividades de forma legal), y tengo autónomos en la familia, y esto no deja de ser una economía de subsistencia donde hagas lo que hagas, si no tienes contactos y puedes chupar de la teta de alguna administración, tienes que enfrentarte a un negocio en el que nadie está dispuesto a soltar más de lo necesario y todo el mundo tira por lo bajo. En B la mitad, a ser posible. Porque si hay algo de beneficio, es gracias a la economía sumergida (pan para hoy, hambre para mañana, eso sí).

Sirva como ejemplo que pasé varios años de infografista 3D, tirando renders y animaciones de promociones, hasta que petó todo en 2008. Y recuerdo especialmente una promoción en Salamanca de varios chalets de más de 5 millones de €, en la que por un trabajo de 3 semanas mínimo, me ofrecían 1000€ de presupuesto. Y el tío decía que era mucha pasta. Hay cuencos de arroz que rinden más.

Y es muy bonito decir, pues mira, ofrece tus servicios a los europeos, pero para llegar ahí, para poder luchar y pelear con los que compiten contigo allí, primero tienes que tener un currículo, una experiencia, y aquí es imposible tenerla. Lo único que puedes ganar currando en esta tierra, al final, es una increíble cantidad de miseria que termina por agotarte.

Y si quieres trabajar para gente de Europa, lo mejor es irte allí y currar en la zona, que es lo que hicieron muchos compañeros míos cuando empezábamos con el diseño 3D, por ejemplo, y triunfaron. El resto, como todos, a Madrid.

Yo me quedé aquí, y al final, bueno, terminas formando parte de la rueda de la miseria y aceptando con resignación castellana todo lo que te pase, como una jodida oveja merina, que es en lo que nos hemos convertido.

Comparar nuestra situación con Málaga, solo por el nivel de población y lo que mueve el turismo, es simplemente ridículo.


----------



## Calahan (15 Dic 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Gran estrategia esa de insultar a la mitad de los catalanes



Cataluña ha recibido demasiada inmigración en el último siglo. 
No es viable a largo plazo que vivan aquí más de 4 millones de personas. 
Las oleadas de inmigración han sido demasiado masivas y demasiado frecuentes. 
Es lo que pasa cuando la llave de tu casa no la tiene uno mismo.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

Calahan dijo:


> Cataluña ha recibido demasiada inmigración en el último siglo.
> No es viable a largo plazo que vivan aquí más de 4 millones de personas.
> Las oleadas de inmigración han sido demasiado masivas y demasiado frecuentes.
> Es lo que pasa cuando la llave de tu casa no la tiene uno mismo.



Díselo a los dueños de empresas, encantados con la immigración castellana y andaluza, pero nada, ahora que tenéis más autogobierno, a reicibr con orgullo y satisfacción gente de más del sur.


----------



## Calahan (15 Dic 2021)

Fiallo dijo:


> Los cacalanes comenzaron a importar basura magrebí que tener una familia numerosa para buscar su independencia.



Los catalanes no buscamos nada. España trae gente para minorizarnos. 
No tenemos fronteras ni capacidad legal alguna al respecto. 
Se llena de negros, rumanos, moros y suademricanos porque España los envía. Como ya envió la inmigración salvaje de la postguerra civil.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

nosomosnada dijo:


> No creo que durante el franquismo hubiese "muchas" fábricas en ningún sitio, tampoco en Madrid. Entiendo que la creación de todos estos polos industriales creados específicamente para estimular el crecimiento de la España interior, (Valladolid - Palencia - Burgos en Castilla), tenía como objetivo "descongestionar" Madrid (no porque hubiera "demasiado" y hubiera que quitarlo, sino para evitar precisamente la congestión que podría dar la capital como centro de "todo"), y también entiendo que, pese a que en la EGB estudiábamos que España era la octava o novena potencia industrial del mundo, la realidad es que esta industria era en su mayoría exportadora, y al depender en su mayoría de intereses extranjeros (como la automoción) en busca de mano de obra barata, al final no se consiguieron ninguno de los objetivo principales, antes de que llegaran los 80 y la situación económica en el exterior, de la que dependíamos absolutamente (CEE mediante) pusieran punto y final al desarrollo industrial en España
> 
> Ni evitar que Madrid se convirtiera en un polo demasiado fuerte, como ha terminado siendo, ni conseguir crear un mercado interior a partir de la industria que genere un movimiento económico real.
> 
> ...



Luego los empresaurios se quejan de que no tienen gente, normal, están acostumbrados a tener abudante oferta de gente muy cualificada y se le está acabando.

Estamos hablando de empresas, por ejemplo en Madrid la única empresa española que podía construir respiradores durante lo peor de la pandemia (que no nos vendían de otros sitos) es una empresa de móstoles, Hersill, creada en los años 80 creo y con 50 trabajadores, una PYME de la que dependía gran parte de los servicios sanitarios de España.

Otra empresa que podría también realizar respiradores, grupo Escribano que crea torretas de tanques (y exporta gran parte de su producción) fue creada en los 80 por un tornero creo recordar que se quedó en paro. 

Si uno quiere trabajar para los euorpeos, o se va allí o se gasta el dinero en comerciales de allí, claro, no queda otra.

Y respecto a Málaga, Cádiz también tiene mucho turismo, y la economía de una no tiene nada que ver con la otra, con empresas como Google abriendo centros de trabajo, algo habrán hecho bien allí, aparte de clamar por más infraestructuras.

Y si no hace más que ponerse trámites burocráticos como las macrogranjas, no hace que auemente el sector productivo.

Y pro cierto en Valladolid.









Switch Mobility abrirá en Valladolid su primera fábrica de autobuses eléctricos en España


Esta inversión en España es parte de la estrategia de expansión y del objetivo de convertirse en la empresa líder en tecnología y autobuses eléctricos.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com





Parece que los indios confían más en Valladolid que muchos vallisoletanos, no sé si se materializa veo una inversión aceptable.

Y parece que sí que hay algunas empresas importantes en Burgos.









El gigante ABB pagó 160 millones por Asti, la 'joya' burgalesa de la robótica


La española, dirigida por la también consejera de Telefónica, Verónica Pascual, generó en los últimos doce meses más de 31 millones de euros de ventas.




www.lainformacion.com





Parece que la fábrica se va a quedar en Burgos, siendo parte de un gran grupo, vamos que con gran trabajo se consigue crear una empresa puntera sis e quiere.


----------



## Calahan (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Díselo a los dueños de empresas, encantados con la immigración castellana y andaluza, pero nada, ahora que tenéis más autogobierno, a reicibr con orgullo y satisfacción gente de más del sur.



A muchos de esos dueños se les obligó a contratar andaluces antes que a catalanes. 
Quién se forró con la inmigración franquista fueron los franquistas catalanes. 
De 27000 obreros de la Seat sólo 4000 eran catalanes.  A ver si te crees que los obreros catalanes no querían entrar en la Seat...
Pero priorizaron españolitos con certficado de no ser desafectos al régimen... 

Es lo que tiene ser una colonia y uno no manda en su casa


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

Calahan dijo:


> Los catalanes no buscamos nada. España trae gente para minorizarnos.
> No tenemos fronteras ni capacidad legal alguna al respecto.
> Se llena de negros, rumanos, moros y suademricanos porque España los envía. Como ya envió la inmigración salvaje de la postguerra civil.











Carles Puigdemont y Ada Colau reafirman la voluntad de acoger refugiados


Carles Puigdemont y Ada Colau han reafirmado la voluntad de Catalunya y Barcelona de acoger refugiados como un reto de raíz democrática




www.lavanguardia.com




Claro que sí, si el gobierno no acoge suficientes refugiados, pelomocho y la colacau quieren unos pocos más. ¿De verdad te crees lo que dices?


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

Calahan dijo:


> A muchos de esos dueños se les obligó a contratar andaluces antes que a catalanes.
> Quién se forró con la inmigración franquista fueron los franquistas catalanes.
> De 27000 obreros de la Seat sólo 4000 eran catalanes. A ver si te crees que los obreros catalanes no querían entrar en la Seat...
> Pero priorizaron españolitos con certficado de no ser desafectos al régimen...
> ...



Pero la SEAT la pusieron en Cataluña, y vamos seguramente serían no tantos catalanes porque no querrían trabajar en aquella época había trabajo de sobra. Ah, y Nissan viene de Motor Ibérica, que fue una industria que puso ahí Franco.


----------



## nosomosnada (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y pro cierto en Valladolid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No es sospechoso que el anuncio de la implantación de la factoría en Valladolid coincicida exactamente en el tiempo con esta información que ha pasado un poco desapercibida de los 3000 millones de € que la UE proporcionará a España como estímulo, pero solo para temas relacionados con la "movilidad sostenible".









La UE aprueba 3000 millones de euros para impulsar el coche eléctrico en España


El Proyecto Estratégico para la Recuperación y Transformación Económica (PERTE) del vehículo eléctrico incluye un total de 24.000 millones provenientes de la empresa pública.




www.motor.es





No es por ser agorero, pero al final, ya veremos si cuando trinquen la pasta correspondiente, el proyecto tiene algo de recorrido o es otro simple bluff descomunal. Porque son 2000 puestos directos y están vendiendo otros 5000 más indirectos, creando muchas espectativas, cuyo cálculo se ha hecho en base a algún criterio perfectamente desconocido, por supuesto.


----------



## Calahan (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Carles Puigdemont y Ada Colau reafirman la voluntad de acoger refugiados
> 
> 
> Carles Puigdemont y Ada Colau han reafirmado la voluntad de Catalunya y Barcelona de acoger refugiados como un reto de raíz democrática
> ...



Puigdemont ha impedido dos veces la independencia de Cataluña y Ada Colau se ha beneficiado dos veces del españolismo para poder gobernar en Barcelona. Una con la campaña mentirosa contra Trias a una semana de las votaciones para el ayuntamiento y la segunda con el voto del antiindependentista Manuel Valls. 

Son títeres de España. 

No existen políticos independentistas que tú conozcas que no trabajen para España. 

Los catalanes(como los españoles) no pueden votar a nadie porque todos los políticos se ponen de acuerdo en no hablar del tema en periodo electoral. 
Lo captas?


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

Calahan dijo:


> Puigdemont ha impedido dos veces la independencia de Cataluña y Ada Colau se ha beneficiado dos veces del españolismo para poder gobernar en Barcelona. Una con la campaña mentirosa contra Trias a una semana de las votaciones para el ayuntamiento y la segunda con el voto del antiindependentista Manuel Valls.
> 
> Son títeres de España.
> 
> ...



Lo que capto es que los políticos más independentistas, quieren más y más immigrantes. Y los que son más supuestamente españolistas quieren controlar e incluso la immigración ilegal, e incluso que se más fácil deportarlos. ¿Lo captas?


----------



## Calahan (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero la SEAT la pusieron en Cataluña, y vamos seguramente serían no tantos catalanes porque no querrían trabajar en aquella época había trabajo de sobra. Ah, y Nissan viene de Motor Ibérica, que fue una industria que puso ahí Franco.



La pusieron en Cataluña porque Fiat se negó a ponerla en ningún otro sitio. El gobierno español de la época evidentemente quería la fábrica fuera de Cataluña. 

Trabajo de sobra no. Había zonas de España con menos paro que en Cataluña en la época. 
Además que no era tan bien pagado y en una industria puntera y con más prestigio como era la del automóbil en aquella época. 

Tenéis una visión demasiado estatista de la economía. 
El estado tiene un límite para moldear la estructura económica. Sea Franco o en una democracia. 
Por más subvenciones lo que no va no va.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Dic 2021)

Calahan dijo:


> La pusieron en Cataluña porque Fiat se negó a ponerla en ningún otro sitio. El gobierno español de la época evidentemente quería la fábrica fuera de Cataluña.
> 
> Trabajo de sobra no. Había zonas de España con menos paro que en Cataluña en la época.
> Además que no era tan bien pagado y en una industria puntera y con más prestigio como era la del automóbil en aquella época.
> ...



Claro, y motor Ibérica también exigieron ponerla en Cataluña.


----------



## Calahan (15 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo que capto es que los políticos más independentistas, quieren más y más immigrantes. Y los que son más supuestamente españolistas quieren controlar e incluso la immigración ilegal, e incluso que se más fácil deportarlos. ¿Lo captas?



Primero, un político independentista o catalanista debe ser cien veces más políticamente correcto que uno españolista. 
Tiene a la inmensa mayoría de medios en su contra. 

A un partido catalán contra la inmigración se le tiraría a los leones mil veces más que a uno español. 

Segundo, cuando Franco promovió la inmigración masiva hacia Cataluña(y antes de Franco Primo de Ribera) lo hacía con el objetivo estratégico de dos puntos:
Primero si Cataluña se independizaba tenía la excusa de la protección de la población de origrn español para justificar una violencia genocida contra los catalanes. Como Rusia ha hecho con los rusos en Crimea. 

Segundo, si no lo hacía, el mestizaje y los votos de esa población española alterarían la política interna de Cataluña hacía la españolización como así ha sido. 
Sólo un diez o veinte por ciento de los catalanes castellanohablantes apoyan la independencia mientras los catalanohablantes lo hacen en un 90%.
Eso es debido a que la mayoría de los castellanohablantes descienden de españoles, lógicamente. 

Como los políticos catalanes sabían que la inmigración masiva era una manera de provocar un conflicto civil violento como excusa para una intervención armada española, pusieron MUCHO esfuerzo en ESCONDER los problemas que trajo la llegada de tanta gente y mucha en condiciones muy precarias. 
Por tanto al inmigrante español en Cataluña los políticos catalanes se la han chupado hasta el fondo durante décadas. 

Este discurso se ha enseñado en las escuelas con una visión de Cataluña tremendamente tebia que ha descatalanizado a los catalanes sacrificándoles a todos conseguir una paz social que evite conflictos civiles. za
Pero con la llegada de la gente(de fuera de Europa) que trae España para minorizar aún más a los catalanes se está cabreando también a la población de origen español. 
Pero como te he dicho un partido español en Cataluña tiene protección mediática y puede simular que haría algo al respecto ante tanta gente extraña pero en realidad nunca lo solucionará porque desde Madrid se quiere que esta gente venga. 
Con lo cual para cargarse Cataluña demográficamente y así defender la "unidaz" de España debe joder a la población de cultura y raíces españolas que "envió" antes.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (19 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, todo el rollo este de la España vaciada de Teruel Existe (Alpiste que dice FJL) y sus diversas metástasis en otros territorios

YA VEREIS QUE RISA cuando en las próximas elecciones para contentarles y formar gobierno les tengan que poner transporte y gasolina gratis hasta la urbe mas próxima

Si el gobierno pacta con independentistas y bildus, todo es posible

Diesel en Valencia: 4 euros litro

Diesel en Teruel: 1 euro litro con el descuento de la España vaciada

reiros, pero puede pasar y lo SABEIS


----------



## HDR (19 Jun 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Por cierto, todo el rollo este de la España vaciada de Teruel Existe (Alpiste que dice FJL) y sus diversas metástasis en otros territorios
> 
> YA VEREIS QUE RISA cuando en las próximas elecciones para contentarles y formar gobierno les tengan que poner transporte y gasolina gratis hasta la urbe mas próxima
> 
> ...



Miles de millones de euros en trenes fantasma que irán a poblaciones de 2 mil habitantes


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (19 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Miles de millones de euros en trenes fantasma que irán a poblaciones de 2 mil habitantes



Si fueran trenes fantasma no me preocuparia

El problema es que seran AVES fantasma

y si por Teruel Alpiste fuese, Hyperloops  

Por cierto que fue del Hyperloop Español?









El transporte del futuro está más cerca: el Hyperloop español avanza | Transportes


El transporte del futuro está más cerca: el Hyperloop español avanza. La entrevista de Carmen Porras. Juan Vicén, cofundador y director de Ma[...]




www.hosteltur.com


----------



## RRMartinez (19 Jun 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Diesel en Valencia: 4 euros litro
> 
> Diesel en Teruel: 1 euro litro con el descuento de la España vaciada
> 
> reiros, pero puede pasar y lo SABEIS



Oye, pues sería una forma de fomentar que se asienten empresas en estas provincias 

Nos lo apuntamos para el programa electoral. Gracias por la idea.


----------



## jota1971 (19 Jun 2022)

Entiendo que prefieres a los Corzos y a los Lobos antes que a las personas, especialmente si son Rojas,...es una opción


----------



## propileos (19 Jun 2022)

Hombre pero antes de eso hay que hacer cuentas desde 1469, el principio de la fiesta, todo lo que se ha metido de mas en las provincias "elegidas" que se reparta entre las provincias "castigadas", eso lo puede hacer un auditor independiente que no sea español.


----------

